# TITAN PLUS



## Bullzeyebill

Starting a dedicated thread for the Titan Plus.

Bill


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Thank you Bullzeyebill! My Titan Plus is scheduled for delivery this coming Friday. I'm looking forward to helping further define some of the questions that surround this light!


----------



## Sean

Initial impressions:
Nicely built.
Includes one 900mAh eneloop pro AAA cell. Alkaline and Lithium cells all fit without being too tight.
Easy to use one-handed, even switching between modes (probably because the head is so long).
Clip is nice, strong and removable. 
Quick detach tail cap (which appears to be made out of nitrolon) is somewhat difficult to remove (which I like). You have to pull pretty hard at an angle to get it to separate.
Somewhat weighty for it's size.
My biggest concern so far is that the light flickers, mainly in medium mode and sometimes on high & low. But this is not consistent.

Run time test on max output with fully charged eneloop pro produced a slowly diminishing output from the moment the light was turned on. After about 30 minutes brightness was down to approximately the medium setting output (75 lumens).







Surefire Titan Plus package back 



Surefire Titan Plus package



Surefire Titan Plus



Surefire Titan Plus



Surefire Titan Plus reflector



Surefire Titan Plus LED



Surefire Titan Plus inside



Surefire Titan Plus







Titan Plus beamshot Thrunite TIS on left, Surefire Titan Plus on right in medium mode.



Thrunite TIS on the left vs Surefire Titan Plus (Medium Mode) on the right



Thrunite TIS on the left vs Surefire Titan Plus (High Mode) on the right 



Titan Plus & Thrunite TIS


----------



## RI Chevy

Does anyone with this new Titan Plus know if the host has the rolled lip on it, or has it been removed?


----------



## bartko09

Anyone know what driver is being used?


----------



## nbp

Since were starting over here: Dang that looks really nice. I held off so long on the A I may just skip it and go for a B. I love the look of the Nickel plated brass. Are the threads super smooth?


----------



## scout24

I'd love to hear how strong that clip is. Captured under the tailcap, I'm sure it's not going anywhere. Is it strong enough to really grab a pocket???


----------



## kssmith

RI Chevy said:


> Does anyone with this new Titan Plus know if the host has the rolled lip on it, or has it been removed?




What rolled lip? Just for clarity. 
Also; I know this isn't a sales thread, and I'm not trying to make it one, so hopefully I won't get into trouble. but if anybody wants a free plastic quick detach thingy and the included rechargeable battery, from the plus. PM me. I won't use them.


----------



## CelticCross74

is it just me or does the LED in your Titan Plus look waaaay off center?


----------



## RI Chevy

With the other Titan A, the host had a thin rolled lip on some of the early models that had battery fitment issues. Surefire then removed the thin rolled lip as their fix to the issue on later released models.


----------



## WarRaven

CelticCross74 said:


> is it just me or does the LED in your Titan Plus look waaaay off center?



Not sure we're supposed to mention it here, idk.☺

Edit to clarify a bit.
That was pointed out as well as o ring and reflector being off center in other Titan thread, just was not mentioned here idk, as that is a problem child. 
Others need to be wary of that on receiving their own.


----------



## GMUGNIER

Extremely nice light, I am not a huge fan of the off center led. For the price that Sure Fire charges these things ought to be perfect.


----------



## ForrestChump

The beam looks very similar to the SL Protac 1AAA only the ProTac has what appears to be a more neutral tint. The ProTac also appears to have additional spill while maintaining a slightly tighter hotspot. Photos are always tough call though. Rock solid so far although when I received it the tail cap needed cleaned. Since then not a whimper with a couple hundred hours on it so far. 

2:30 @ 70 lumens on High with L91's. 22 Hours @ 5 lumens on low ( PWM on low ). The lens seal is very thick and centered as well as the emitter ( great waterproofing ). While subjective, I also find the reflector visually more appealing while producing a great beam. Forward clicky, programable and excellent CS from Streamlight, lifetime warranty. $30 on Amazon. Maybe worth a look if you're in the AAA market and need something reliable. I love mine.

*Im very curious of the throw numbers @ 75 lumens if anyone has them. Also does someone happen to have the length without the plastic thing?*

Also what is the runtime @ 75 lumens? EDIT: 2HRs with the included eneloop. 5 more lumens for 1/2 hr less runtime on the TITAN.

Thanks.


----------



## bartko09

kssmith said:


> What rolled lip? Just for clarity.
> Also; I know this isn't a sales thread, and I'm not trying to make it one, so hopefully I won't get into trouble. but if anybody wants a free plastic quick detach thingy and the included rechargeable battery, from the plus. PM me. I won't use them.



Kevin - What battery are you using with it. Please tell me a 10440. [emoji23]

That was the reason behind me asking if anyone knew what driver they were using [emoji6]


----------



## marinemaster

Protac has a clicky switch. In my opinion 1xAAA and clicky switch just do not go together. That works from 1xAA and up. 2xAAA clicky is ok, but from a functional and length point of view SF Titan twist 1xAAA is better in my opinion and is shorter and one hand twist comes natural.


----------



## Dioni

Since this is a "300 lumens" flashlight , I really wonder how long it keeps this output.


----------



## 880arm

Bullzeyebill said:


> Starting a dedicated thread for the Titan Plus.
> 
> Bill



Good move Bill. The Titan-A was all but forgotten in the earlier thread. :twothumbs



Sean said:


> Initial impressions . . .



Great job with the overview and photos Sean


----------



## kssmith

bartko09 said:


> Kevin - What battery are you using with it. Please tell me a 10440. [emoji23]
> 
> That was the reason behind me asking if anyone knew what driver they were using [emoji6]



No I'm using just plain ole disposable Energizer lithium batteries.


----------



## RobertMM

ForrestChump said:


> Also what is the runtime @ 75 lumens? EDIT: 2HRs with the included eneloop. 5 more lumens for 1/2 hr less runtime on the TITAN.
> 
> Thanks.



2hrs at 75 for the Eneloop Pro included, Forrest. Runtime at 75 may be longer with primary lithiums. I won't be surprised if the Titan Plus achieves 2.5hrs with them as well.


----------



## ForrestChump

RobertMM said:


> 2hrs at 75 for the Eneloop Pro included, Forrest. *Runtime at 75 may be longer with primary lithiums.* I won't be surprised if the Titan Plus achieves 2.5hrs with them as well.



Thanks.

Thought of that after I posted.


----------



## pjandyho

Hi Sean,

So far it looks so good. I doubt the off center LED is going to affect the beam since it is so floody. Your camera looks to be on auto white balance and both shots (medium & high outputs) has got a different tint from the TiS. That said, is the beam on yours greenish or a creamy white?


----------



## Phry

Off centre LED doesn't inspire too much confidence. As others have said I wonder how long it runs on high. I also wonder how durable that coating is.

I think it looks good, other than being far too big for a 1 x AAA light.


----------



## Sean

nbp said:


> Since were starting over here: Dang that looks really nice. I held off so long on the A I may just skip it and go for a B. I love the look of the Nickel plated brass. Are the threads super smooth?



Yes, the threads are very smooth. I have no problems operating the light one handed.



scout24 said:


> I'd love to hear how strong that clip is. Captured under the tailcap, I'm sure it's not going anywhere. Is it strong enough to really grab a pocket???



The clip seems to be very sturdy and holds on to my pocket very well. It's seems to be a great option I didn't really consider until handling the light, pocket carry with the clip instead of having it on a keychain.



CelticCross74 said:


> is it just me or does the LED in your Titan Plus look waaaay off center?





pjandyho said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> So far it looks so good. I doubt the off center LED is going to affect the beam since it is so floody. Your camera looks to be on auto white balance and both shots (medium & high outputs) has got a different tint from the TiS. That said, is the beam on yours greenish or a creamy white?



First of all yes, for those who are wondering, the LED is off center but that's irrelevant on this light because of the floody beam. Off center LEDs look much worse when a TIR is used. 

Second, yes my camera was on auto white balance but I did correct for is somewhat before posting (even though I probably could have done a better job). Even to the naked eye the tint will shift some at different levels and the ThruNite TIS looks pretty purple in real life. The Surefire Titan Plus looks fairly white on its own but when put side-by-side with other lights it's slightly yellow-green to my eyes.

.....................

I also wanted to point that that when comparing the output of my Titan Plus & E1D, the overall light output (lumens) is very close according to my meter. The E1D is just slightly brighter, by the slimmest of margins. So I don't doubt that the Titan Plus can reach 300 lumens on high. It just won't look as bright because the beam is more diffused on the Titan Plus.


----------



## pjandyho

Thanks Sean. I have an E1DL and your description comparing it to the E1DL is useful. Of course, the E1DL is made for throw mainly whereas the Titan Plus for flood. Apple to orange comparison but it is a rough gauge for me.


----------



## kreisl

Sean said:


> the LED is off center



the LED/reflector arrangement looks O.K., just wondering about the o-ring!


----------



## Sean

kreisl said:


> the LED/reflector arrangement looks O.K., just wondering about the o-ring!



Hopefully someone else will get theirs and compare it to the picture of mine and let us know if mine is "abnormal".


----------



## WarRaven

If that's normal, I note my dollars are still going elsewhere!
That's rubbish, for only $100.


----------



## bartko09

kssmith said:


> No I'm using just plain ole disposable Energizer lithium batteries.



Are they 1.5v? How's that in comparison to the enloope that's shipped with the light?


----------



## wesmanthetiger

WarRaven said:


> If that's normal, I note my dollars are still going elsewhere!
> That's rubbish, for only $100.


I am forced to agree. For the prices they charge and how I use my lights I feel like the thrunite has a better, more defined beam which I like, and the off-center LED (while not affecting output) speaks to larger QC issues. I would expect that from a Coast or Ultrafire light, but certainly not a high quality Surefire. I appreciate this thread as it has saved me some money.


----------



## ven

I think they will still sell well, tbh ..........i really like the design and think it looks pretty awesome. Liking the reflector a lot too and if my eyes are no deceiving me the great pics show a neutral tint which i like the look of.

Price is steep at $100 imo:tinfoil:, will be more for me in the UK as well!!! Probably more closer to £100 of which i wont pay that. However once the dust settles a bit and maybe a $60 option or around £40 i will probably bite!!

Thanks for the awesome pics Sean,those will sell many lights for SF alone got me ready for hitting a buy button :laughing: .........Just not quite yet!


----------



## WarRaven

Post was just deleted huh?
Strong debate.


----------



## nbp

That is weird. I didn't see anything too inflammatory in it. I don't see why it couldn't stay. :shrug:


----------



## WarRaven

nbp said:


> That is weird. I didn't see anything too inflammatory in it. I don't see why it couldn't stay. :shrug:


Thank you. It was not to enflame, just call it as it is.



Edited comment, as to not be rude to others that reside here.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

There is a long history of posts being made in Surefire threads just to disparage Surefire and to ultimately ruin a thread. It is, in effect, trolling to flame, and to some it may be considered baiting. Please review CPF rule 4. The post was removed, based on my assumption, that is is a flaming post. Please contact me via PM if you have issues with my action. Do not post concerns in an open thread. Carry on discussion re the merits, or demerits of the Titan Plus. 

Bill


----------



## HistoryChannel

880arm said:


> The Titan-A was all but forgotten in the earlier thread. :twothumbs



They made a Titan-A?


----------



## Str8stroke

There are American sellers selling it for $85. I got mine in the mail today. Nice light. My led seems fairly well centered. Only thing I see that is kinda goofy is that there is a white Oring that seals the front lens. It seems to be pinched. Perhaps from over torquing. I will try an take some pics here soon and post them. It is also slightly longer than the other Titan AAA. 

Dirty & Quick impressions: Super solid feel, slightly on the heavy side, sturdy pocket clip, neat plastic key ring retention system, flashlight color looks awesome in person, led has more floody beam, beam has some rings if you wall hunt, tint looks neutral, twisty action is butter smooth, kinda worried about lens Oring.

EDIT: I just noticed SEAN's Oring looks pinched too.


----------



## WarRaven

Grats, nice light.
+1
It's feature loaded like Apple.


----------



## Sean

Str8stroke said:


> There are American sellers selling it for $85. I got mine in the mail today. Nice light. My led seems fairly well centered. Only thing I see that is kinda goofy is that there is a white Oring that seals the front lens. It seems to be pinched. Perhaps from over torquing. I will try an take some pics here soon and post them. It is also slightly longer than the other Titan AAA.
> 
> Dirty & Quick impressions: Super solid feel, slightly on the heavy side, sturdy pocket clip, neat plastic key ring retention system, flashlight color looks awesome in person, led has more floody beam, beam has some rings if you wall hunt, tint looks neutral, twisty action is butter smooth, kinda worried about lens Oring.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed SEAN's Oring looks pinched too.



Do you notice any flickering, especially in medium mode?


----------



## kssmith

bartko09 said:


> Are they 1.5v? How's that in comparison to the enloope that's shipped with the light?



Yes I am using 1.5 volt batteries. I haven't noticed a major difference yet, but I did notice with the provided battery; once it died, it died. I haven't run a primary dead yet. 
I noticed as well the when cycling modes, the medium mode will often cycle twice before moving to high. Not sure if others have had this happen?

The o-ring on mine seems to be properly fitted and even. The led is very close to being centered. It might be off by a hair.


----------



## Shooter21

My Titan Plus took its first drop today onto cement at work since the clip doesn't hold very securely to my pocket.


----------



## kssmith

Shooter21 said:


> My Titan Plus took its first drop today onto cement at work since the clip doesn't hold very securely to my pocket.



[emoji47]is it ok??!! Are you ok??!!


----------



## Shooter21

Yup its fine from the looks of it just a ding.


----------



## RI Chevy

How did the Electroless Nickel coating hold up?


----------



## RobertMM

So there are some with less than stellar Oring fitting jobs, and some done right? Hope they listen and improve a bit.

Non issue for me though as I mostly get my lights from B&M stores and can choose between samples, but still..


----------



## Sean

kssmith said:


> I noticed as well the when cycling modes, the medium mode will often cycle twice before moving to high. Not sure if others have had this happen?



I've noticed this too, but only when I cycle quickly through the modes. If I cycle at approximately one second intervals then it moves from low-med-high as expected. 

It may have been programmed this way to prevent it from stutter-stepping if continuity is lost while twisting through the modes. I've had this happen with many twisty lights and it drives me crazy. But this light seems somewhat more resistant to that issue, maybe by design? Just a guess.


----------



## Phry

So, unless I missed anything, so far we have:

- Off centre LED
- Pinched o-rings
- Ringy, messy beam profile
- Light falling due to weak clip
- Coating chipping easily
- Some batteries not fitting in the light
- Modes not changing properly
- Bigger and heavier than competition
- $100 cost

Hold me back!


----------



## WarRaven

Didn't my lesson above teach you all to think before you say it here?
Corrected.


----------



## scout24

It's not even that. Having people who have never even seen or held a product coming in to trash for the sake of taking swings at the big names sucks. You look back, you'll find me saying that I feel SF has lost their way. I don't then come in and dogpile for the hell of it. I like the knurling on my new 600lm. Fury. Don't take swings at it's shortcomings already noted by others. Make a post and move on. You'll NEVER find me in a Klarus, Trustfire, Solarforce, etc. thread trashing their products. It's called being a grown up. You all want to pile on like children in the playground at recess. Let those with the lights post, maybe read their comments, move the hell on. It's gone way past the point of healthy discussion to people acting like idiots. What did your parents tell you? Nothing nice to say? **** off. I need my first vacation from here in almost seven years. Buncha ******* children.


----------



## seery

We went climbing this weekend and my buddy brought along his new Titan Plus.

The LED on his is quite noticeably off center, the beam profile (even outdoors) leaves a little to be desired, and occasionally the light would flicker, pretty annoying.

But other than that is seemed like a neat little light.


----------



## WarRaven

We're just not giving it enough of a chance.
That's only three out of thousands that said something. 
Odds are, most that get one will never notice.
OEM didn't, why should they.

Be happy, it's a nice looking light.


----------



## Prepped

...anyway, moving along.

I can't wait for someone to post a good video review of this. It looks promising! Admittedly the only SF product I've ever had is my trusty E1l Outdoorsman, but that thing is still going strong. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Shooter21

*@RI Chevy* 

it was fine since it was a smooth cement floor except for the ding.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Closing this thread temperarly till I can spend some time attending to it. 

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Photonmaster take 3 days off to read the CPF forum rules. Rule 8 in this case. Just to say, mods and administrators on CPF receive no funding or perks from any one. Greta, the owner if CPF, is the only exception.

Bill


----------



## run4jc

Glad the thread is open. Mine came today - 260 lumen in my sphere right out of the box with the battery as received. Smooth threads, smooth beam, nice, hefty feel in the hand. I love it. My new EDC.


----------



## RI Chevy

Shooter21 said:


> *@RI Chevy*
> 
> it was fine since it was a smooth cement floor except for the ding.



Thank you. Glad it is ok.



run4jc said:


> Glad the thread is open. Mine came today - 260 lumen in my sphere right out of the box with the battery as received. Smooth threads, smooth beam, nice, hefty feel in the hand. I love it. My new EDC.



Nice! I wonder if the output will go up with a fully charged battery? Probably not at all seeing that it is regulated. Did you happen to time the light on full output mode before the lumen dropoff?


----------



## run4jc

Sorry, no. I was in a hurry. I'll check it again with a freshly charged cell.


----------



## marinemaster

4jc some beam shots when you have some time please


----------



## RI Chevy

No problem. Just curious. Thanks for your input.


----------



## nbp

run4jc said:


> Glad the thread is open. Mine came today - 260 lumen in my sphere right out of the box with the battery as received. Smooth threads, smooth beam, nice, hefty feel in the hand. I love it. My new EDC.



There's a few guys I always know I can trust since their tastes often mimic mine, and you're one of them. So your positive thoughts are very encouraging.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I received my Titan Plus in the mail today. My first impression is favorable. The threads are smooth and easy to operate. Modes change easily when you are firm and quick with changes. If you turn slowly or just a little, then the mode may not change or you may cause flickering. When I twist it with intent, the mode changes every time. The LED is well centered, but when I compare the Titan A and Titan Plus side by side, I realize my Titan A was off center just a little bit. There has been a lot of discussion as to whether Surefire used a sealant or O rings on these lights. When I look at both of mine, side by side, it appears they are O rings, and even though I can see the seal around the entire circumference of the light, more of the ring is exposed on one side of the ring than another. It appears to have nothing that would cause water to enter, but aesthetically it would look nicer if the amount exposed was consistent so I do think that QC decided that if it was not functionally significant to let it go and on an $89 light I would expect a little better. The beams on both are a little diffuse with moderate spill, and I would say midrange between cool & neutral with no green in either of my lights. Now the question that everyone has been asking: does it put out 300 Lumens. My answer 5 minutes after I opened the package was "Yes, it does put out 300 Lumens". A couple hours later and I have to amend it to "I am not sure". Before everyone calls me an idiot(and that is a possibility), I did a couple side by side comparisons and it looked very comparable to 300 lumen lights. Then I decided to see if it would put out 300 lumens for an hour. What caused my confusion is this: after 30 minutes on high, my eyes detected no change in the brightness of the beam, but when I turned on my Titan A to go to another room, all of the sudden I realized my 125 lumen light was about the same intensity as my 300 lumen light. So I "cycled" the Plus back through L-M-H, and suddenly the high beam was more than twice as bright as the "A" model. I checked my voltage, and the Plus was at 1.08 volts. Obviously I need to do some further research to give a more definitive review. But first, a couple more tidbits;
The instructions say the plus can run on NIMH, Alkaline or Lithium...doesn't say "Lithium Ion rechargeable or L-91
Lithium...so, being the intrepid adventurer I risked my brand new $89 Titan plus with an Energizer Lithium(worked fine) and also a 4.2 Efest(apparently Surefire expected this be the case and built in protection-the light will not turn on with the 4.2 Lithium. 
The pocket clip on my Titan Plus is very secure. It is easily removable by following the instructions. The external cap clip would have impressed me a year ago, but since I have had an Olight I7r on my key ring for quite a while, I am spoiled. I keep my Olight on the "high" setting and when it comes off accidentally )a very RARE occurrence), it instantly catches my eye. The concept of a keychain light easily removable is a good one, but both Olight & Prometheus have done a slightly better job. That's it in a nutshell and I will try to post some photos as time permits.


----------



## run4jc

Thanks folks. I work far too much these days but will give further impressions and beam shots in the next few days. I particularly like the weight and balance. Feels very high quality.


----------



## archimedes

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> ....so, being the intrepid adventurer I risked my brand new $89 Titan plus with an Energizer Lithium(worked fine) and also a 4.2 Efest(apparently Surefire expected this be the case and built in protection-the light will not turn on with the 4.2 Lithium....



Woah 

Are they in stock anywhere right now ?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

B & H Photo...


----------



## Dioni

Thanks Eddie! :thumbsup:


----------



## ForrestChump

Curious of water resistance with some consideration to the _visually_ defective o'ring.

I imagine like other lights there is no rating, although SF has been consistent stating IPX7-30 minutes for all their larger lights.

Surely it can handle a glass of water, a couple feet in the pool? Anyone feeling ambitious for the sake of science?


----------



## kaichu dento

scout24 said:


> It's not even that. Having people who have never even seen or held a product coming in to trash for the sake of taking swings at the big names sucks. You look back, you'll find me saying that I feel SF has lost their way. I don't then come in and dogpile for the hell of it. I like the knurling on my new 600lm. Fury. Don't take swings at it's shortcomings already noted by others. Make a post and move on. You'll NEVER find me in a Klarus, Trustfire, Solarforce, etc. thread trashing their products. It's called being a grown up. You all want to pile on like children in the playground at recess. Let those with the lights post, maybe read their comments, move the hell on. It's gone way past the point of healthy discussion to people acting like idiots. What did your parents tell you? Nothing nice to say? **** off. I need my first vacation from here in almost seven years. Buncha ******* children.


Thanks for speaking what many of us are feeling. The atmosphere and posting manner is seeming better since the momentary closure.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oops! Premature post-ulation. 

~ Chance


----------



## RobertMM

The protection against over voltage from lithium ion cells is a nice touch. 

Still curious to see what a 1.7volt lithium primary versus the packaged Eneloop Pro will do.


----------



## newbie66

ForrestChump said:


> Curious of water resistance with some consideration to the _visually_ defective o'ring.
> 
> I imagine like other lights there is no rating, although SF has been consistent stating IPX7-30 minutes for all their larger lights.
> 
> Surely it can handle a glass of water, a couple feet in the pool? Anyone feeling ambitious for the sake of science?



+1


----------



## pjandyho

I can't wait for my local dealer to stock this up. I want one!


----------



## newbie66

pjandyho said:


> I can't wait for my local dealer to stock this up. I want one!



May I know the name o your local dealer? My own dealer unfortunately has inflated prices which makes a purchase somewhat ridiculous. Thanks.


----------



## pjandyho

newbie66 said:


> May I know the name o your local dealer? My own dealer unfortunately has inflated prices which makes a purchase somewhat ridiculous. Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## run4jc

Morning, folks. As it's early and I'm on my first cup of coffee this will be short - not a long review or a photo essay. Sean did an awesome job of providing all the photos we really need. (Thanks, Sean!) I'm just gonna share a few impressions.

I really like this light. If you have a Titan A the Plus feels familiar, but different. It has a heftier, more substantial feel. The slightly longer length helps with my large hands. The coating feels "better" to me and is slightly easier to grip. The levels are great, and 260 lumen (my sphere rating - brand new with the included cell at the received charge level) from an AAA light? Shoot, folks - most of us would have laughed at a claim like that just a few years ago.

My emitter is centered and my beam is not ringy. I can see a slight 'ring' against a white wall at the outer edge, but in my walk with the pup this morning it was nothing less than a near perfect, smooth beam of illumination. Tint is really nice - darn near neutral.





No, my o-ring isn't perfect _visually. _But it's clearly doing its job - the ring is visible all the way around the bezel/lens. 

No, I'm NOT going to dunk it in water. Those who would like such a test, feel free to purchase a light of your own and dunk away.

Sean described the mode switching perfectly. I put a drop of nano oil on the threads and mine is buttery smooth for one-handed twisting. Low, then it seems to be medium/medium, then to high. It feels like that is INTENTIONAL - not a flaw - and I have no issue or quarrel with it. Odds are the 75 lumen setting is where mine will be used 75% of the time.

The snap on end cap with split ring probably won't come off by accident. Heck, it's hard to get off intentionally, although once you get the hang of it it's easier.





I wish that they had not included the extension for a split ring on the body proper. YMMV, but I plan to pocket carry this light and would rather have a flat end.





I am NOT a clip lover, but this one looks stable and isn't a bother. I'll leave it on and maybe just clip it to the outside of my pants pocket.

So I think the Plus is a winner, and as I have stated OVER and OVER, I am NOT a Surefire fanboy. I echo Scout24's comment that they have, in many ways, lost their way. My old 6P remains one of my favorite ever Surefires. I have a P2X Fury with Intellibeam and rarely use it. 

But this light is a winner because I will use it every day, the true definition of EDC. It will be in my pocket when I need it, and will be there even if I decide to carry something brighter or more exotic.


----------



## pjandyho

Good morning! Thanks for the beam shot. It is a beautiful beam and I am liking what I see. I don't think the UI is that much of an issue for me, whether intentional or not. I am not demanding when it comes to pocket lights and I think I will be happy with the Titan Plus. Not that it really matters much to me but if you could, please measure the output again after fully charging up the battery. Thanks for the write up! :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24

Thanks, Kaichu Dento, and thank you to Bullseyebill for letting my post stand. By and large, the atmosphere here is positive with some constructive criticism. Glad to know I wasn't the only one frustrated enough to step outside the normal decorum here to call out the posting style that is becoming more prevalent here. Here's hoping that things stay civil!. My apologies to any old timers who were offended.


----------



## DimmerD

Got mine yesterday and I really like it, emitter is off center but it does not affect the beam so that doesn't bother me. Smooth one handed operation, switching is solid. I like the heft, it feels like a quality tool in your hand and it goes straight to the bottom of your pocket. I am not a clip person and that came off first, I may put it back on as it is the only thing that keeps it from rolling off of my nightstand.
Light output is impressive, will mostly be used on low and medium. Took it out back in the dark woods last night and it really lights things up nicely, it will be perfect as a backup light while tracking deer, can easily navigate on low. It will be replacing my current Atom A0 EDC for now, will have to see how it holds up.


----------



## RobertMM

Sorry for asking, but how do you remove the clip? Tail end is threaded on?


----------



## DimmerD

Yes it is threaded, I inserted a small allen wrench in the rear hole and unscrewed it. There is an oring you have to remove that still holds the clip on after that, I put the oring back on and screwed the tail end back on.


----------



## bigchelis

I currently own zero Surefire lights and reading this thread this light is incredible bargain if its less than $100 as some suggest.
To get a AAA at 300 Lumens you spend over $100 with Direct Drive lights and are dedicated 10440's from Peak Eiger to some custom mods by Vinh with his new driver which it too runs only on 10440.

Here you get the Surefire customer service and warranty plus performance that you could only get on direct drive from custom or Peak.....well this makes this the best per spec AAA out there today.


I have had most expensive AAA lights out there from McGizmo Saphire to Peak Eiger copper to Darksucks Beta Copper and even the Beta you pay a premium for the pocket clip and quick release key gadget. 


Considering it comes with great accessories and its 3 mode and bright as heck on high...I sure hope I can still get one without paying a premium. 


*
Can somebody please PM me the link for US seller offering these at under $100. *


best,
bigC


----------



## Phry

Seems to me to be far too many poor quality control issues, especially on a light this expensive.

These problems also don't seem fitting for a company that makes "The worlds finest illumination tools"


----------



## scout24

Phry- So take it up with the moderators. Picked three brands that I don't care about, so you won't see me in those threads. Could have been any three. Did I strike a nerve? And yes, after listening to and watching both this and the original 125lm. Titan thread, "**** off" was entirely justified. Sorry you were offended, sorry you didn't read my last post apologizing to those who were offended. Stronger words were more than justified, but this is a fairly friendly place.

Edit- And to think I was more apologizing for my "g*****n children" comment.


----------



## Kestrel

Good morning Phry. Yes you have made your point, which I believe is a concise summary of one of your earlier posts in this thread (linked *here* for convenience of reference if other members are interested).

With regards to one of your concerns noted in another post, feel free to report trolling posts in threads on other light manufacturers. Volunteer staff members are not able to monitor all threads; however, witnessing poor behavior elsewhere on CPF does not provide license to do the same here. Further correspondence along these lines would best be handled by PM's.

Thanks and best regards,


----------



## newbie66

I wonder if 300 lumens would shorten the life span of the AAA eneloop? In another thread some mentioned that Zebralight's SC5 pulling 6amps from an AA eneloop may be quite taxing on the cell. Just wondering though.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Trying to keep on topic, here is a photo for those who doubt the water integrity of both Titans:http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-09/8AB4023C-E469-4624-9B04-E6F0275DFA2E.jpg
This is not a do all/prove all, just proof that my belief in Surefire and specifically the Titans is strong enough to put my money(and my lights) where my mouth is.


----------



## ven

Thanks for the info and feedback Ed, mr run4jc, thanks for the pics, looks a useful nice amount of flood with good colour rendition..............i am wanting one!! Really like the clip idea too(snap cap!)


----------



## scout24

Agreed, Ven. The ttint and beam profile look like more of a good thing in comparison to the 125lm Titan. Looked at B&H earlier, sold out. Boo. Waiting for more stock at the re-seller level, for the price break. First order of business is going to be grinding the lanyard point off, and polishing the brass that is exposed. Should be a nice pocket light for me, the "good clip junkie"...


----------



## ForrestChump

I believe we have 3-4 Titans in hand here. Thanks for the feedback thus far. Few questions.

Has anyone ran a test with a fresh cell to verify the full 300 lumen output? 

Does anyone have a sample that does NOT flicker in anyway?

@ Crazy - Thanks for the water, what was the duration of being submerged? 

Does anyone have the official water resistance on the light? 

Does anyone have a sample with a properly installed o'ring?

Thanks.


----------



## kssmith

Here is my oring. It looks to be proper.






I just tested mine for flicker; ever so slight on low. Really have to pay close attention. On high, I can see the light dimming but I thing my battery is mostly dead. I'll try again tonight on a fresh battery.


----------



## WarRaven

Nice.
+1


----------



## ForrestChump

kssmith said:


> Here is my oring. It looks to be proper.
> View attachment 1046
> View attachment 1047
> View attachment 1048
> 
> 
> I just tested mine for flicker; ever so slight on low. Really have to pay close attention. On high, I can see the light dimming but I thing my battery is mostly dead. I'll try again tonight on a fresh battery.



This is what I want to see. Very clean looking. 

The other o'rings are not acceptable, neither is the flicker.

Thanks for the photo and the battery efforts!


----------



## bigchelis

Thanks for the reviews. I placed my order already.


I am eagerly waiting 2~4 weeks now and hopefully can attest what the tailcap current is with L91, NIMH, and Alkaline AAA. My guess is we are looking at 2A at tailcap or so. 


best,
bigC


----------



## ForrestChump

The Eneloop is "supposed" to be fully charge. 300 lumens _should_ come out of the box. ( I believe that might not be fully accurate as I think the other eneloops pros come @ 80%? ) The light is water resistant, not waterproof. It's a rugged keychain light. It was stated as rain proof. There is no official runtime @ 300 lumens available yet. It should be at least 300 lumens at peak output followed by a drop. The rep was very friendly and knowledgable about all aspects of the TITAN Plus.

- Per SF.


----------



## reppans

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Then I decided to see if it would put out 300 lumens for an hour. What caused my confusion is this: after 30 minutes on high, my eyes detected no change in the brightness of the beam, but when I turned on my Titan A to go to another room, all of the sudden I realized my 125 lumen light was about the same intensity as my 300 lumen light. So I "cycled" the Plus back through L-M-H, and suddenly the high beam was more than twice as bright as the "A" model.



It's currently impossible to get flat 300 lumens for an hour from a AAA NiMh.... a AA NiMh can't even do it. However, certainly do-able under ANSIs 10% rule. Sound like this light has a step down - it would certainly make sense to keep such a small light from burning up. Wonder where it kicks in and to what output.



ForrestChump said:


> Has anyone ran a test with a fresh cell to verify the full 300 lumen output?





run4jc said:


> The levels are great, and 260 lumen (my sphere rating - brand new with the included cell at the received charge level) from an AAA light?



IIRC, run4jc uses a true ANSI lumen scale - ties up with an HDS 325, much more lower than Selfbuilt. So 260 from a NiMh out of storage sounds like an easy 300 fresh off the charger to me. Very impressive.

Just can't understand why such a high low mode? 15 made some sense on the 2-mode version, but SF uses 5lm lows on plenty of its larger 2-mode lights.... why such a bright low (w/low runtime) for its lowest capacity, 3- mode light?


----------



## pjandyho

reppans said:


> Just can't understand why such a high low mode? 15 made some sense on the 2-mode version, but SF uses 5lm lows on plenty of its larger 2-mode lights.... why such a bright low (w/low runtime) for its lowest capacity, 3- mode light?


I don't see this as much of a problem. We have to understand lumens (which is the overall light output) does not equate to candela (output at the strongest point). With such a floody beam, the 15 lumens is going to be spread out into a larger area and reduce the overall brightness visually.


----------



## marinemaster

The picture with both Titan versions in the water looks great [emoji3]
Will wait until b&h has them in stock.


----------



## marinemaster

What pj said. 
It goes to show that there is more to a flashlight than just lumens. Light design is a complex thing.


----------



## RedLED

Str8stroke said:


> There are American sellers selling it for $85. I got mine in the mail today. Nice light. My led seems fairly well centered. Only thing I see that is kinda goofy is that there is a white Oring that seals the front lens. It seems to be pinched. Perhaps from over torquing. I will try an take some pics here soon and post them. It is also slightly longer than the other Titan AAA.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed SEAN's Oring looks pinched too.


You are right, that O-ring needs to be reinstalled. Not a major thing, but that would bother me. Could it affect the waterproofing of the front window?


----------



## RedLED

ForrestChump said:


> Curious of water resistance with some consideration to the _visually_ defective o'ring.
> 
> I imagine like other lights there is no rating, although SF has been consistent stating IPX7-30 minutes for all their larger lights.
> 
> Surely it can handle a glass of water, a couple feet in the pool? Anyone feeling ambitious for the sake of science?


For some time now, I am used to just rinsing my McGizmos, and Surefire's, off under running water in the kitchen sink when they get dusty, or lint on them. I think this light could be rinsed off as well, and you could take it swimming, however, I would want the O-ring installed properly, simply as a precaution, and matter of quality control principle.

I will be getting one from B & H, tell them of the O-ring issue and they will alert the picker and packer via computer. I have done this on lighting Eq. in the past that a great company had some minor QC problems on power supplies, and they did it for me. Now, on a small purchase, I don't know, but you can ask and see what they say. I hate to have to send anything back. 

No matter B & H is a wonderful company and if you have never been there, make it your first stop when you go to New York. You won't believe it until you see it!


ADD: I want to say the O-ring is one thing, However, please, please DO NOT ask about centered LEDs! That is for people like us, they won't understand that - at all, so please don't abuse a tip I am aware of as a 25+ year customer. They can see the O-ring clearly.

Thank you, 

RL


----------



## ForrestChump

RedLed said:


> For some time now, I am used to just rinsing my McGizmos, and Surefire's, off under running water in the kitchen sink when they get dusty, or lint on them. I think this light could be rinsed off as well, and you could take it swimming, however, I would want the O-ring installed properly, simply as a precaution, and matter of quality control principle.
> 
> I will be getting one from B & H, tell them of the O-ring issue and they *will alert the picker and packer via computer.* I have done this on lighting Eq. in the past that a great company had some minor QC problems on power supplies, and they did it for me. Now, on a small purchase, I don't know, but you can ask and see what they say. I hate to have to send anything back.
> 
> No matter B & H is a wonderful company and if you have never been there, make it your first stop when you go to New York. You won't believe it until you see it!




*Smart.*

And yes, an out of place o'ring can definitely compromise the integrity of the seal. It doesn't necessarily mean the light will leak, but it's not optimal.

Out of everything on lights, I study the seals the most. Fluctuations in lens gaskets seem to be a rather common occurrence, although not normally to the extent that we see here.

An out of place o'ring will always have more _potential _to leak than a properly installed one as that's just design. It's not in the right spot, but as mentioned above it's not an all inclusive guarantee the out of spec sample will leak.


----------



## marinemaster

Na....


----------



## RedLED

ForrestChump said:


> *Smart.*
> 
> And yes, an out of place o'ring can definitely compromise the integrity of the seal. It doesn't necessarily mean the light will leak, but it's not optimal.
> 
> Out of everything on lights, I study the seals the most. Fluctuations in lens gaskets seem to be a rather common occurrence, although not normally to the extent that we see here.
> 
> An out of place o'ring will always have more _potential _to leak than a properly installed one as that's just design. It's not in the right spot, but as mentioned above it's not an all inclusive guarantee the out of spec sample will leak.



Do you think some circling pliers will back out that LE and reflector, so you could fix it yourself? If you could, that would be easier and you could also put in different colored O-Rings. 

I will leave that advice to a more experienced forum member. Just a thought at looking at the photo?

Want to add another thought, I always wanted the new cameras and lenses the day they came out. However, years of working in my business told me to wait 2-3 months, as there can be be little things wrong just as simple and easy on an $8000,00 digital camera and the things that go on it as an $85.00 flashlight. They just came out so give Surefire the benefit of the doubt of that first batch run and the things associated with it.


----------



## Str8stroke

FYI: I got a few PM's and others are asking. Not sure if anyone already mentioned. In a hurry and can't read every post:

La Police Gear has them for under $90. I got serial number 112.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I previously posted a photo of both of my lights turned on and under water(to answer Forrest, 20 minutes). If I posted a "head on" shot of both lights, you would think my o-rings were pinched as well, but if I took four separate shots each angling the quadrant for better visibility there is no area where there is not a complete seal. If you look at Kevin's photos of his properly seated o-ring, it looks like the 10 o'clock position is not sealed, yet if you blow it up, there is no area that is compromised(thanks Kevin for the photos).
My light does not flicker. 
If you try to repeatedly change modes sequentially, it will cycle L-M-M-H. If you change modes like you would use it in real life, it hits L-M-H consistently. 
I don't have the means to test for 300 Lumens, but to my eyes it is pretty close. 
For those who keep asking if this light really does sell for less than $100, B & H Photo sells them for $89. They provide excellent customer service and emailed me regularly when the light was back ordered until it was in stock. Once in stock, it took three days until I was opening the box like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## reppans

pjandyho said:


> I don't see this as much of a problem. We have to understand lumens (which is the overall light output) does not equate to candela (output at the strongest point). With such a floody beam, the 15 lumens is going to be spread out into a larger area and reduce the overall brightness visually.



Sure... like a mule. It's just personal preference, of course, but one of the big reasons I like low lows (with a large hotspot for lux on subject) is runtime, esp. with such a small battery.


----------



## WarRaven

It can be pinched, out of place, skewered and still functional.
If it's visibly out of where it's supposed to sit, it's not as intended, though still functions OK, I'm glad there's no issue then.
I've no other light like that myself though.


----------



## Woods Walker

I have purchased camera gear from B&H and never had an issue so would buy a flashlight from them without concern. Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## RedLED

Woods Walker said:


> I have purchased camera gear from B&H and never had an issue so would buy a flashlight from them without concern. Sorry for the off topic.


Walker,

Many people do buy from B & H, they are not the problem here, the lights are coming from Surefire with front window O-rings not installed properly, and it is more than likely a hit and miss quality control problem, so to save people problems of receiving a light that will have to be returned, I offered a tip for B & H customers.

Do let me know when you have spent 7 figures there, please?

Best,

RL


----------



## WarRaven

Yup, this will get fixed and is thought to be entirely cosmetic at this point.
Not the end of the the light, SF or anything else.
Though, I admit, looks are a huge influence to me, or aside from performance, everything to me.

Edit to add, this would be a trophy light for me on my keychain/pocket slip.
This is not cheap, it'd be hard not to want to vainly desire to show it off cosmetically correct. 
OK I'll **** off now, as it's offensive an piling on every bit as much as ignoring it to some of the others.
Also, I am sorry for my partially facetiously worded prior posts, I'm frustrated that something I could really like, may not be too my liking being brushed off, I think a few are but regardless. 
I'm hoping it's all good by time I can score one. 
Till then jelly on.


----------



## RedLED

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I previously posted a photo of both of my lights turned on and under water(to answer Forrest, 20 minutes). If I posted a "head on" shot of both lights, you would think my o-rings were pinched as well, but if I took four separate shots each angling the quadrant for better visibility there is no area where there is not a complete seal. If you look at Kevin's photos of his properly seated o-ring, it looks like the 10 o'clock position is not sealed, yet if you blow it up, there is no area that is compromised(thanks Kevin for the photos).
> My light does not flicker.
> If you try to repeatedly change modes sequentially, it will cycle L-M-M-H. If you change modes like you would use it in real life, it hits L-M-H consistently.
> I don't have the means to test for 300 Lumens, but to my eyes it is pretty close.
> For those who keep asking if this light really does sell for less than $100, B & H Photo sells them for $89. They provide excellent customer service and emailed me regularly when the light was back ordered until it was in stock. Once in stock, it took three days until I was opening the box like a kid on Christmas morning.



Eddie,

Are saying as you would rotate the light, the O-ring is seated perfectly all around, or is the a still a pinched area with the ring itself? or, is it seated all the way around and this is because of the photo? To me it looks out of place.

If it is not put in correctly, the light may be water tight for now but, after a couple years of every day use it may not be water tight at all.

Yes, this is just an $85.00 light but, remember...the Space Shuttle Challenger, exploded because of an O-ring. I would want mine seated perfectly, as it was designed and engineered to be.


----------



## Woods Walker

RedLed said:


> Walker,
> 
> Many people do buy from B & H, they are not the problem here, the lights are coming from Surefire with front window O-rings not installed properly, and it is more than likely a hit and miss quality control problem, so to save people problems of receiving a light that will have to be returned, I offered a tip for B & H customers.
> 
> Do let me know when you have spent 7 figures there, please?
> 
> Best,
> 
> RL



All I was talking about was my positive experience with B&H because I thought maybe people might not know them? Nothing more. I don't understand your post within the context of mine. Sorry but I have no clue what you are talking about. 

This is what I said. Nothing more. It wasn't mean to intend anything beyond my words.



Woods Walker said:


> I have purchased camera gear from B&H and never had an issue so would buy a flashlight from them without concern. Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## ForrestChump

RedLed said:


> Eddie,
> 
> Are saying as you would rotate the light, the O-ring is seated perfectly all around, or is the a still a pinched area with the ring itself? or, is it seated all the way around and this is because of the photo? To me it looks out of place.
> 
> If it is not put in correctly, the light may be water tight for now but, after a couple years of every day use it may not be water tight at all.
> 
> *Yes, this is just an $85.00 light but, remember...the Space Shuttle Challenger, exploded because of an O-ring. I would want mine seated perfectly, as it was designed and engineered to be.*



Thats a pretty stark comparison! 

Not having one in hand, I would highly assume it could simply be pushed in carefully. Why? Because SF themselves states that this is a water resistant light, from the pictures the o'ring doesn't look to be cinched very tight. In theory, it wouldn't really be necessary considering it's water resistance. I think someone that has one in hand could get a better feel. Im surprised no one has tried?




marinemaster said:


> Off topic - I see that b&h has the new Streamlight 7 led 4AA. 67 lumens with 155 hours batt life sounds good to me. I have the other model 4AA 50/300 lumens with C4 led as they call it, as I have decided on AA and AAA Eneloop format.



If you like single modes and long running AA's s seems fine for $25.00 as long as your sticking to eneloops. I believe that would also invalidate the Hazard Cert as eneloops tend to occasionally vent. So as a general light, looks good.


----------



## RedLED

ForrestChump said:


> Thats a pretty stark comparison!
> 
> Not having one in hand, I would highly assume it could simply be pushed in carefully. Why? Because SF themselves states that this is a water resistant light, from the pictures the o'ring doesn't look to be cinched very tight. In theory, it wouldn't really be necessary considering it's water resistance. I think someone that has one in hand could get a better feel. Im surprised no one has tried?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like single modes and long running AA's s seems fine for $25.00 as long as your sticking to eneloops. I believe that would also invalidate the Hazard Cert as eneloops tend to occasionally vent. So as a general light, looks good.



That is a wide margin, however, all manufacturers have some trouble now and then, I still want one of these, regardless.

I don't think I would take a chance, myself to take it apart but, if that was all you had to do, like taking out a Mc Gizmo LE, which I can do, I just don't know what is involved, and I guess it voids the warranty. Better to send it to Surefire.


----------



## run4jc

Perhaps you all can relax over the lens o-ring. No, it ain't pretty, but if you look closely you can see that the ring (or is it some sort of sealant?) - as has already been stated - covers the entire circumference of the lens. Mine has that same odd look as Sean's. While many may be understandably bothered by this, it doesn't bother me. I'll just keep using the light and enjoying it. If it fails, I'll send it to Surefire and they'll repair/replace it under warranty. 





It's a really nice looking light. That Titan A in the photo has been "riding" on my keyring for 5 months now, and although I can see the beginnings of a bit of wear on the ano, one has to look hard to see it. Hoping the nickel plating on the Plus is as robust.





To me, the Plus 'feels' better in the hand. I mentioned this in a earlier thread - I have large hands, and the Titan A is almost too small for 1 hand operation. Again, _almost_ - I do use it with one hand, but the Plus is just enough larger, heavier and grippier that 1 hand operation is easier for me.

And I have never been a fan of clips. Lights are just dropped into my right hand pocket. Larger lights, when clipped to the inside of my pocket, feel too heavy. But the Titan Plus is perfect clipped inside that pocket and the clip feels plenty substantial. Easy to reach to the pocket, find the light and take it from the pocket then turn it on 1 handed.





Yup, it's a winner. Y'all keep debating the various pluses and negatives - that kind of info is helpful for folks who are researching and deciding. Me? I'll just keep using mine - it's my new EDC. And I just placed a backorder for another - flashaholics like redundancy!


----------



## RedLED

Run,

So you think it may be a sealant of some kind? I admit I do not have one as they just came out, and others, and myself believe it to be an O-ring not set right. One thing in the idea of it being a sealant is SF's QC Is pretty good. Maybe you could loupe it and let us know what exactly we may have here? We are all kind used to O-rings, so if it is something else then it would be nice to know, what about the Titan "A" does it show anything like this?


----------



## RobertMM

SF, please give the TitanA a clip as well.


----------



## run4jc

RedLed said:


> Run,
> 
> So you think it may be a sealant of some kind? I admit I do not have one as they just came out, and others, and myself believe it to be an O-ring not set right. One thing in the idea of it being a sealant is SF's QC Is pretty good. Maybe you could loupe it and let us know what exactly we may have here? We are all kind used to O-rings, so if it is something else then it would be nice to know, what about the Titan "A" does it show anything like this?




Nah, it's an o-ring. I don't have a loupe but I did look under a magnifying glass. I have a decent setup (Canon 40D with a decent Sigma macro lens) but am having a hard time getting a good close up photo. 





It's not the most aesthetically pleasing look when magnified, but good grief - you don't even notice it unless you look for it. Kinda like the first door ding on your new car - your eyes bypass all the good paint and look directly at the tiny ding. 

IMHO, there's WAY too much stress over this. The ring looks as though it properly seals the lens. And the Titan A has the same kind of white o-ring - on 1 of my 4 (that I had close at hand) the o-ring is consistent all around.

Whatever. I'll just keep using and enjoying mine.


----------



## GMUGNIER

That definitely looks like a pinched o-ring.


----------



## RobertMM

Has anybody attempted to push in the Oring with something like a blunted toothpick?
Or maybe a vinyl wrapped paperclip, the curves of which look like the perfect tool to push in unseated lens Orings.


----------



## GMUGNIER

it is pinched - it must be re-seated.


----------



## leon2245

I am curious to see how grinding down the attachment nub turns out. OT- marinemaster, link or pm me the streamlight you referenced above?



run4jc said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]IMHO, there's WAY too much stress over this.[/FONT]



What percentage of the angst would you say is coming from titan owners, vs. those who don't have one & are not interested in buying one?


----------



## scout24

Leon- I'll get a better idea about the grinding once it's in hand. Order placed.


----------



## WarRaven

It's clearly out of place and is visible to anyone that looks at it. 
You don't have to give away a $100 to see that first, how ridiculous.
It's just the truth, you don't have to believe, as well second hand pricing will be effected.
It'll get fixed, then I'll have a corrected one.
Some can live with it, or send it back your call, it's still out of place as is.


----------



## ForrestChump

leon2245 said:


> I am curious to see how grinding down the attachment nub turns out. OT- marinemaster, link or pm me the streamlight you referenced above?What percentage of the angst would you say is coming from titan owners, vs. those who don't have one & are not interested in buying one?



PM inbound on the SL.


*I've kept my post's strictly to information gathering.* Theres been just as much rationalization on the poor QC as there has been inquiries. The first TITAN had some QC issues @ $60.00. Months later we have one @ $85.00 that also has some QC issues not limited to the o'ring. *Pointing out people pointing out the o'ring......they're the same thing, the only difference is it makes sense that people want a proper fitted light.* Im sure somebody reading this post is bothered by someone pointing out, that people are pointing out, people pointing out the o'ring.  It's not off topic and the lack of QC for the price of the light is surprising to some. Just as it would be on a $50 or $25 light.


*What benefit has come in pointing it out?* Well, for one, RedLed looks like a definite potential customer. He posed the idea of asking B&H to cherry pick one that fits together properly. Not an unreasonable request and a great idea. I did the same exact thing with a SL I just sent back. Now think of all the people that are following this thread ( we're getting up toward 4,000 visits ). I would wager this would be an issue for a lot of them on any light, much more so an $85 light. *How many of those people will purchase the light and request a properly QC'ed light? If 100 people bought one today and made the request, don't you think SF would be a little more diligent in making sure it fits proper after multiple vendors are getting the same request? How is that a negative? Not a single person would complain about a properly installed o'ring. 
*

IMO, the aggravation and disappointment of another "challenged" TITAN is saved by discussing it here rather than a whole bunch of people ordering one thats messed up. Can you imagine if nobody mentioned it? You know what every single post would be about? The o'ring. *We are netting more information and posts on other topics by pointing it out then we do by simply ignoring it and possibly contributing to SF producing a better product. A level of quality many people have come to expect from SF.

*


----------



## WarRaven

Kudos, great post.
+10
This looks like a great light, I want one, maybe two.
This is pretty, and is a blaster.
But I hate mailing stuff.


----------



## ForrestChump

WarRaven said:


> But I hate mailing stuff.




Or, I could have saved typing half a page and said this. 

We can all beat this into the ground and bicker till the bloody end, but 2 things are a constant here on CPF:

1) We are all sick flashaholics.

2) We all hate mailing stuff.

:grouphug:


----------



## scout24

Have any shown up DOA yet? Has SF refused warranty work yet? Has anyone even contacted them?


----------



## WarRaven

Not I've heard.
No failures, and no mention if contacted, other then the dealer.
That is a great option for those in US.


----------



## run4jc

Well, I'm done with it. You all have valid points but I'm weary of it all. I'd love to enjoy this thread but just like the previous Titan thread, "can you measure this, that sux, on and on" has become the order of the day. That's the nature of a forum, I suppose, and there's no desire on my part to change any of it. You all have a legit desire to understand/know/learn/etc., but I have no desire to participate in it.

Some of us just jump in and buy the damn thing and use it. Through the years I've enjoyed offering reviews, etc..built my own IS, done beam shots on top of beam shots, etc., but no more. 



I like the light, I don't give a crap about the o-ring, and I do enjoy using it.

run4jc OUT


----------



## nbp

run4jc said:


> Through the years I've enjoyed offering reviews, etc..built my own IS, done beam shots on top of beam shots, etc., but no more.




:sigh:




You know, I really wish people would stop driving away the good guys. :shakehead:


----------



## Kestrel

run4jc said:


> Well, I'm done with it. You all have valid points but I'm weary of it all. I'd love to enjoy this thread but just like the previous Titan thread, "can you measure this, that sux, on and on" has become the order of the day. That's the nature of a forum, I suppose, and there's no desire on my part to change any of it. You all have a legit desire to understand/know/learn/etc., but I have no desire to participate in it.
> 
> Some of us just jump in and buy the damn thing and use it. Through the years I've enjoyed offering reviews, etc..built my own IS, done beam shots on top of beam shots, etc., but no more.
> 
> I like the light, I don't give a crap about the o-ring, and I do enjoy using it.


I understand your frustration; I could also comment along these lines but that wouldn't change things either.


Part of the issue is that, as this is a new model with much introductory correspondence here, commenters vastly outnumber the people who are actually using this light.
Prior threads on this topic have been closed for essentially this reason - no lights were members' hands, yet many wanted to speculate (& denigrate) with their opinions - even their complaints & issues with other unrelated SF lights and general design philosophy.

Perhaps at some point when the user base has increased relative to the number of members who have an interest in this product, threads like these will be more constructive.


----------



## WarRaven

Please clarify?
Am I bad for wanting it all in place?

Apparently, I am an apologize to fans, but to others I don't think I'm being unreasonable wanting everything in its proper place.

This light will cost me near $150 after exchange, duties, taxes.
I can't quantify the price and condition now noted on three lights on this model and how many on last model?
Also seems it's trying to be buried and hidden, why?
If you'll just use it as a tool, would a 30 dollar light not work too, instead of a nickel plated brass sweety with funny eye liner?

Where I was told basically **** off it'll get fixed with this model.

So again please clarify who is bad an good now that you alluded a differing opinion separate us as fladhaholic?

Mods can delete this when free to do so, until then try to get this should not be buried as no big deal for a show light more or less.

I find it a scam sham, fans trying to do that myself.
Have a great one to those that understand


----------



## scout24

Guys, it is all in one place. Five freakin' pages of comments about the o-ring...  I'm also sad to see Dan done with this thread. Time, effort, pics, reviews, lumen readings, a lot of heavy contribution. Definitely one of the good guys.


----------



## nbp

WarRaven said:


> Please clarify?
> Am I bad for wanting it all in place?
> 
> Apparently, I am an apologize to fans, but to others I don't think I'm being unreasonable wanting everything in its proper place.
> 
> This light will cost me near $150 after exchange, duties, taxes.
> I can't quantify the price and condition now noted on three lights on this model and how many on last model?
> Also seems it's trying to be buried and hidden, why?
> If you'll just use it as a tool, would a 30 dollar light not work too, instead of a nickel plated brass sweety with funny eye liner?
> 
> Where I was told basically **** off it'll get fixed with this model.
> 
> So again please clarify who is bad an good now that you alluded a differing opinion separate us as fladhaholic?
> 
> Mods can delete this when free to do so, until then try to get this should not be buried as no big deal for a show light more or less.
> 
> I find it a scam sham, fans trying to do that myself.
> Have a great one to those that understand



Buried? Are you joking? It's the only thing a few members are talking about!! Page after page! We get it, there are some units with wonky o-rings and some people don't like it. Anyone with eyeballs can see that in a few of the pics posted; you needn't point it out ad nauseum. That goes for Forrest Chump too. 

Personally, I agree, I wouldn't really like that o-ring either, but am I going on post after post after post about it? No, because it's not helpful. Why not just watch patiently and quietly and see how it goes for those who order them and post about them and then buy one yourself IF/WHEN you feel comfortable doing so? It's not complicated.


----------



## DimmerD

Okay mine is flickering, barely noticeable on low and high but on medium, hmm, guess I could call it a strobe mode!
Did the Titan A have a flickering issue? If so could it be resolved without returning it? 
At least my white oring is even.
Weird, I took it outside again last night and I could not notice any flickering on any mode? But back inside it's pretty bad on medium, it's going back if there is not an easy fix.
Tried different batteries so it's not that. Cleaned the threads and relubed, no difference.

see here https://youtu.be/MMqa9yo91eA


----------



## WarRaven

Sorry if posts like this above and others like mine make fans come unglued, should direct that towards OEM with the issue instead of potential buyers IMO. 

Buried is suggesting there is no problem, five pages of that.

I see this is being carried into other threads as a cause for something lacking, is it that or just denial maybe, come on guys. 
Only SF threads I'm told, now I see it first hand, rabid fans with semi ignored over looked rude comments to those that question or have concerns.
That's the truth in a nutshell.


----------



## RobertMM

Well, those "fans" aren't forcing people to buy the product.

Product doesn't meet buyer expectations or standards? Spend money elsewhere.


----------



## kssmith

Sorry I didn't get back last night; but on a new battery high output has no flicker, still see a little on low, and maybe slightly on medium. 

After having it for a couple days I really like the light a lot. Would consider buying another. It has become my edc. Nice size, I like the weight, and good output. 

Now; I'm not familiar with this finish, and certainly not trying to start another bash or anything, but the light has either tarnished? Or gets dirty easy. I tried wiping it, but it hasn't cleaned. Any ideas or experience with this coating?


----------



## WarRaven

True, if they got a good one an are happy make a praise thread.

I thought this was for potential an up an coming buyers too.
Not every one settles.

Can't talk about issue for fan noise.
The unbiased reviewer that stamped his feet an left, I'm not sure I feel I missed any there after that.
I don't see Selfbuilt, Flashlion, Candle Lamp telling anyone to march off..just long time fans.
I also think, they'd call a spade a spade, I trust them, fanboys not a chance. 
Cheers Robert.


----------



## run4jc

WarRaven said:


> Sorry if posts like this above and others like mine make fans come unglued, should direct that towards OEM with the issue instead of potential buyers IMO.
> 
> Buried is suggesting there is no problem, five pages of that.
> 
> I see this is being carried into other threads as a cause for something lacking, is it that or just denial maybe, come on guys.
> Only SF threads I'm told, now I see it first hand, rabid fans with semi ignored over looked rude comments to those that question or have concerns.
> That's the truth in a nutshell.



Sigh.

I'm violating my "run4jc out" with one last post, and this is the last for sure. Unglued? Really? Look in the mirror before you call anyone unglued.

You need to read more carefully. In my personal 'bow out' post I said:

"You all have valid points but I'm weary of it all"....I also said: "...there's no desire on my part to change any of it. You all have a legit desire to understand/know/learn/etc., but I have not more desire to participate in it."

Denial? What denial? I SHOWED you the photo of my o-ring? Seriously? 

As for being a fan boy, seriously? Do you actually read the posts? Scout24 was the FIRST to make the bold statement that Surefire has lost their way. I seconded that. And if you look at my personal list of lights, you'll see that there are very few Surefires there.

If you think about it, you seem to be ridiculing not only the company but the people who choose to buy the light. Of course, you can do whatever you want - it's just boring at this point and my suggestion would be to follow Redled's lead and call a retailer and ask them to hand pick one for you. I think you'll find, as Scout24 reminded me earlier, that there are many members of this forum who would help you.

Do you think the 5 pages of posts are going to affect Surefire? Who knows - maybe they will, but I doubt it. Maybe if you CALL Surefire or send Surefire a letter with your concerns, maybe they'll consider it. 

By the way, Bravo Scout24.



scout24 said:


> It's not even that. Having people who have never even seen or held a product coming in to trash for the sake of taking swings at the big names sucks. You look back, you'll find me saying that I feel SF has lost their way. I don't then come in and dogpile for the hell of it. I like the knurling on my new 600lm. Fury. Don't take swings at it's shortcomings already noted by others. Make a post and move on. You'll NEVER find me in a Klarus, Trustfire, Solarforce, etc. thread trashing their products. It's called being a grown up. You all want to pile on like children in the playground at recess. Let those with the lights post, maybe read their comments, move the hell on. It's gone way past the point of healthy discussion to people acting like idiots. What did your parents tell you? Nothing nice to say? **** off. I need my first vacation from here in almost seven years. Buncha ******* children.




No doubt you'll have the last word in this and go right ahead, because I will not be looking nor posting. This thread has run its course as far as I'm concerned. 

Mods, if I need a time out I totally understand. I am imposing one on myself anyway.


----------



## WarRaven

Sorry, didn't mean to personally offend you, but retort to the simple thought, if anyone is unglued its the fans. 

I'm but all done here too, trying to explain something so simple it may cost me my entire readership here.

I'll leave you and others to consider it long term. 

In no other OEM thread, do things go like this, these are the first two SF threads I've been in and I am calling it as I see it, even if it costs me my readership.

Edit, the caginess was in how the selected photos would be shown, not if, though that was first thing.


----------



## scout24

Calling Dan "The unbiased reviewer who stamped his feet and left" tells me all I needed to know about you, War Raven. Go back and look at his contributions here over time.


----------



## WarRaven

All I know they quoted their abilities and past awards and accolades, made sure it was known it was over this silly thread and stamped off because the issues mentioned are being followed not to their liking.
Called at face value of post.
Jmtc.
Never talked to fellow or read a review sorry, just going on what was presented.


----------



## coyote

i sure miss the old days... (you older CPF'ers understand, i'm sure)


----------



## nbp

Some may say that Surefire has the most rabid fans. Maybe. But they also have the most rabid detractors. You won't see people tripping over themselves to criticize other manufacturers for troubles in a brand new light the way they do Surefire. Everything had better be perfect and if it's anything less than perfect (nevermind these are the first two AAA lights they've ever built) it's just justification to get back on the soapbox and carry on with the "SF isn't worth the money" diatribe. 

Besides, no one has ever said you can't mention a flaw, so don't put words in our mouths. But it's been well documented and discussed. Move on to another topic. It's terribly boring to read.


----------



## Sean

scout24 said:


> Has SF refused warranty work yet? Has anyone even contacted them?



I contacted Surefire and got an RMA number to ship my back because of the flickering issue. I also mentioned the o-ring. 

I'll post again when I get a replacement.



coyote said:


> i sure miss the old days... (you older CPF'ers understand, i'm sure)



Been here since 2001, I've seen better days. Always love to hear how unhappy people are with a product they don't even own. I own it and have sent mine back. Hoping the replacement works properly.


----------



## ForrestChump

leon2245 said:


> Got it, thanks (that does look cool)!




:thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]PM inbound on the SL.[/FONT]



Got it, thanks (that does look cool)!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Opening thread. I understand that War Raven is moving on. Let's get on with the discussion of the Titan Plus flashlight, and keep off topic, distracting posts out of it.

Bill


----------



## scout24

Sean- Eagerly waiting to see your posts once you get yours back. I'm probably interested in turnaround time as much as hearing how the repairs turn out.


----------



## Grizzman

kssmith said:


> Now; I'm not familiar with this finish, and certainly not trying to start another bash or anything, but the light has either tarnished? Or gets dirty easy. I tried wiping it, but it hasn't cleaned. Any ideas or experience with this coating?



The Plus is nickel plated, and your light is likely tarnishing. This is normal, and it is easy to remove, but you won't be able to use mild soap and water. There are lots of metal polishes on the market that will allow you to remove the tarnish with little effort.

For those of you that want to keep your Titan shiny, I highly recommend Renaissance wax. I cleaned and waxed my Prometheus Alpha when I bought it in late 2013, and it is basically tarnish free today (though I only handle it roughly once per week). Different environments and sweat properties cause nickel to tarnish at different rates.


----------



## RI Chevy

Where can one find this Renaissance wax?


----------



## Grizzman

I'm sure I bought it online. It seems to available at Amazon, MidwayUSA (it's popular for classic blued and nickel firearms), Wal-Mart, WoodCraft, etc. It's not cheap, but my 200 ml container will surely last me the rest of my life.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Grizzman said:


> The Plus is nickel plated, and your light is likely tarnishing. This is normal, and it is easy to remove, but you won't be able to use mild soap and water. There are lots of metal polishes on the market that will allow you to remove the tarnish with little effort.
> 
> For those of you that want to keep your Titan shiny, I highly recommend Renaissance wax. I cleaned and waxed my Prometheus Alpha when I bought it in late 2013, and it is basically tarnish free today (though I only handle it roughly once per week). Different environments and sweat properties cause nickel to tarnish at different rates.



So Grizz,

You "only handle it roughly once per week." The rest of the week you handle it gently? [emoji6]


----------



## Kestrel

+1 on the Renaissance wax; probably the top-rated wax for metal surfaces recommended on other (i.e. firearm) forums.


----------



## Grizzman

Considering how often I drop my lights, that's a pretty accurate statement.


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you Grizzman.


----------



## Str8stroke

thanks for that wax tip guys. Found on Amazon and just ordered.


----------



## scout24

Clean and shiny is nice, but I love a nice patina. EN plated McG Mule I iwned took on such a nice look. Hope the plating here is similar. God, I'm too clumsy to wax my lights...


----------



## GMUGNIER

Frog-Lube works wonders on nickel - it will prevent oxidation, which is exactly what you are looking for. I use it on everything - Guns, Knives, its USDA approved so use it in the bedroom sometime - LOL - just joking people! But i don't see how it would hurt anything! - And for the record - I have absolutely no affiliation of any kind what-so-ever with the brand. I Just really believe in the stuff and use it alot. http://froglube.com


----------



## Str8stroke

I love Frog Lube. It is amazing stuff.


----------



## dlee96

Hi. Received a Titan Plus, promptly tore open the package, and trashed the instructions. A day later, I'm trying to remove the plastic clip without breaking my fingernails or the plastic clip. That thing is on tight. The instructions are now at the bottom of the trash can (with many dirty diapers stacked on top) and I can't seem to find the manual online. Any hints on how to disconnect the black clip from the light without breaking anything?


----------



## Haesslich

Say, anyone with the Prometheus Beta QR and this lovely new Plus care to show the two together in a photo so one can get an idea of their relative sizes to each other, with and without the quick release attachments? 

I wonder if I should Frog Lube my Beta QR Gen 1...


----------



## tab665

has anyone who has experienced the flickering on different modes been able to troubleshoot what the problem is? does it do it more on a certain type of cell? still on the fence about this one, concerned about the flickering.


----------



## Grizzman

If it flickers while using a supported battery type, then the light is defective and should be replaced/repaired by Surefire.


----------



## HistoryChannel

I just got 3 of the 5 I ordered. I'll use it for a few days and see how it works. I'll try on my keys and also pocket clipped. It seems on-par with brightness level of my 2211x so far.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

dlee96 said:


> Hi. Received a Titan Plus, promptly tore open the package, and trashed the instructions. A day later, I'm trying to remove the plastic clip without breaking my fingernails or the plastic clip. That thing is on tight. The instructions are now at the bottom of the trash can (with many dirty diapers stacked on top) and I can't seem to find the manual online. Any hints on how to disconnect the black clip from the light without breaking anything?



I can pull mine off with bare fingers pulling at a 45 degree angle. You could put a small screwdriver through the metal ring for additional leverage. The pull of cap appears to be made from Nitrolon and I doubt you can hurt it.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Haesslich said:


> Say, anyone with the Prometheus Beta QR and this lovely new Plus care to show the two together in a photo so one can get an idea of their relative sizes to each other, with and without the quick release attachments?
> 
> I wonder if I should Frog Lube my Beta QR Gen 1...


http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-09/3595D789-00D4-47D0-AED7-F65F6867C353.jpg



http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-09/C4EC9A64-6981-452F-8381-C210B99B2673.jpg

Hope this helps...


----------



## kssmith

Thanks for the advise on the polish. I got home and used some I had at the house; cleaned right up.


----------



## Str8stroke

tab665 said:


> has anyone who has experienced the flickering on different modes been able to troubleshoot what the problem is? does it do it more on a certain type of cell? still on the fence about this one, concerned about the flickering.



I did in the beginning. I cleaned the threads and contacts, applied a small amount nyogel properly on threads. Problem seems corrected on mine. Also, when you get to the desired mode, make sure it is tight. SF seemed to coat my light in lube. 

Try that and see if it works for you. I am curious to see if this works for others as well.


----------



## DimmerD

Mine is flickering too and I have noticed if I leave it on medium for 30 seconds or so it stops. Switching to high heats the light up faster which seems to stop the flickering but only in low and medium modes, it still flickers on high no matter what. Still experimenting with it but I will eventually send it to Surefire.


----------



## scout24

If anyone is interested, Batteryjunction just sent me a shipping notice, so they have stock. Full retail, but free shipping and a 5% CPF discount code.


----------



## RobertM

HistoryChannel said:


> I just got 3 of the 5 I ordered. I'll use it for a few days and see how it works. I'll try on my keys and also pocket clipped. It seems on-par with brightness level of my 2211x so far.



With three in hand, how are your's as far as quality control? Centered emitter? Centered seal/gasket? Any flickering on any modes?


----------



## scout24

Does anyone here have one from Batteryjunction?


----------



## HistoryChannel

RobertM said:


> With three in hand, how are your's as far as quality control? Centered emitter? Centered seal/gasket? Any flickering on any modes?



I took one to work and it works good on my keychain or clipped to my backpack. The o-ring on the one I'm trying out is just a hair out of alignment (lower right part of the o-ring in the picture). I'm not a perfectionist so it doesn't really bother me. I figure it has a lifetime warranty so if it ever leaks or breaks I can send it in at that point. It does not affect the beam, which is pretty smooth and round. LED is slightly off center as well and again, it really doesn't bother me. 

I haven't checked the other 2, it's still new in the package at home. Here is the pic of the one I'm carrying along with my EDC Benchmade SocP daggers: Serial A02601


----------



## marinemaster

Can someone that has this light please do me a favor and run test for the 75 lumens level ? Appreciated.


----------



## Dioni

Sean said:


> I contacted Surefire and got an RMA number to ship my back because of the flickering issue. I also mentioned the o-ring.
> 
> I'll post again when I get a replacement. .



Nice! keep us posted.

I had the same problem with my Tiara A1. Sent it back and Armytek solved. Now, I have this problem 
in my Nitecore T5s, however it stabilizes after some secs or switching modes


----------



## RobertMM

marinemaster said:


> Can someone that has this light please do me a favor and run test for the 75 lumens level ? Appreciated.



+1.  
I'm more interested in the 75 lumen level than 300


----------



## monanza

Time to join the club. Got mine today and although I get no flickering, I do find the 'sticky' medium annoying. I am referring to the fact that I get L-M-M-H and if I twist fast enough I get L-M-M-M-H (sometimes four or more mediums).  :hairpull: :tsk:  A slow medium to high twist works (but strangely enough, it did not work at first). Anyhow, I will be cleaning up the threads and relubing to see if it helps any (as soon as I figure out where the heck I put my Nyogel tube!).

To the naked eye the LED is off-center but guess what? I compared to my Titan AAA and they have _identical_ emitter placement. The beam does show a little asymmetry but I could care less since it is a flood beam. Still, it would be nice if Surefire reassessed their assembly tools to properly center the emitter.

I do have a slightly pinched seal but it is not really all that bad; it still seals properly from what I can tell. This is another detail that Surefire manufacturing should address. Attention to detail is something I always argued to be in Surefire's favor; I would hate to revise that opinion.

It's a nice beefy AAA light (about the same weight as the Prometheus Beta QR copper), a little too big and heavy for keychain carry but I like the clip, which provides a good carry alternative. I am waiting on another one from LAPG, which will hopefully be second batch since it is backordered at this point.


----------



## RobertM

HistoryChannel said:


> I took one to work and it works good on my keychain or clipped to my backpack. The o-ring on the one I'm trying out is just a hair out of alignment (lower right part of the o-ring in the picture). I'm not a perfectionist so it doesn't really bother me. I figure it has a lifetime warranty so if it ever leaks or breaks I can send it in at that point. It does not affect the beam, which is pretty smooth and round. LED is slightly off center as well and again, it really doesn't bother me.
> 
> I haven't checked the other 2, it's still new in the package at home. Here is the pic of the one I'm carrying along with my EDC Benchmade SocP daggers: Serial A02601



Thanks for the info and photos. How's the tint on your light? Also, any noticeable flickering on any modes?

Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## run4jc

Happy that this thread has assumed a productive tone again. I hope that you all don't mind if I jump back in...  I apologize for bowing out earlier. 

Mine has been my EDC for 3 days now, and I like it more each day - I will be ordering another - maybe from BatteryJunction this time since Scout24 had some luck there. My first came from LAPG's first batch.

monanza addressed the mode switching - i have the same issue, but have 'learned' to time the Med/High switching to almost hit it 100% of the time. Here's a short video showing the timing - it's just a VERY slight delay between switching from medium to high that works best. Yes, it can be annoying, but this certainly isn't the only light I have that requires 'touch' when switching modes...in the video you can also see a slight flicker on low. I am blessed that I don't see PWM and I can't really see this with my eyes, but it's evident enough in the video.



Output at turn on is consistent - my sphere measures 10/60/261. High drops ever so slightly with an extended run, but we're talking single digit lumen drops - nothing that I can see.

My tint is neutral. NO greenish tint. (I wish Surefire would do the same with their other lights. My P2X Fury has a distinct greenish tint.) The beam pattern is very useful for me. 

I do hope that they work out the pinched o-ring situation. Meanwhile, this light is still very useful. Pretty much stopped using my Titan A(s), although I do have one on my key ring.


----------



## scout24

Dan- did you sphere your Titan A?


----------



## wacbzz

Thanks is for the update with your light. 



run4jc said:


> Output at turn on is consistent - my sphere measures 10/60/261. High drops ever so slightly with an extended run, but we're talking single digit lumen drops - nothing that I can see.



This is _somewhat_ disappointing...I use the term lightly because on high, 261 real lumens from a AAA battery powered keychain light IS awesome. However, I remember when "Surefire lumens" were called just that because the output you received versus the output you were expecting were always different; the output was generally much _higher_. That earned SF a ton of respect. In fact, the G2X LE I just received that is rated at 400 lumens is visually the same as my 500 listed lumen Fury. The beamshots I posted in the 6PX/G2X thread are there for all to see. 

Given the _real _posts in this thread though, I so far see nothing that convinces me to buy and use this light over my (what seems to me to be) perfect Titan A. The 75 lumen medium verses the 125 lumen high are negligible in my mind (while the SF listed time difference is "double," in reality, with a keychain light, how much does that really come into play - especially given that the Titan is probably not the only light most of us carry anyway?!). 

I do appreciate the time and effort you've taken to keep us updated!


----------



## run4jc

scout24 said:


> Dan- did you sphere your Titan A?



Yes - it was almost dead on 123 lumen on high.



wacbzz said:


> Thanks is for the update with your light.
> 
> 
> 
> This is _somewhat_ disappointing...I use the term lightly because on high, 261 real lumens from a AAA battery powered keychain light IS awesome. However, I remember when "Surefire lumens" were called just that because the output you received versus the output you were expecting were always different; the output was generally much _higher_. That earned SF a ton of respect. In fact, the G2X LE I just received that is rated at 400 lumens is visually the same as my 500 listed lumen Fury. The beamshots I posted in the 6PX/G2X thread are there for all to see.
> 
> Given the _real _posts in this thread though, I so far see nothing that convinces me to buy and use this light over my (what seems to me to be) perfect Titan A. The 75 lumen medium verses the 125 lumen high are negligible in my mind (while the SF listed time difference is "double," in reality, with a keychain light, how much does that really come into play - especially given that the Titan is probably not the only light most of us carry anyway?!).
> 
> I do appreciate the time and effort you've taken to keep us updated!



Totally understand and your point is well made. And please know that I've always maintained that my sphere is HOMEMADE and I can't vouch for its ongoing accuracy (or lack thereof). That said, it has proven to be reasonably accurate when compared to lights with known/proven ratings. As mentioned above, it read 123 on a couple of my Titan As.

And as you certainly already know, the human eye probably can't discern the difference in, say, 250 lumen versus 300. But it can (and I can) definitely see the difference in 125 and 260. And the 75 lumen output (60 in my sphere) is very useful to me - I find myself doing my dog walks on medium with the Plus, but always on high with the A.

And the size of the Plus is just enough bigger so that it better fits my large hands.

Final disclaimers 

-It ain't perfect
-I'm not a fan boy
-There are other quality AAA lights out there
-This one has Surefire's warranty (as of course, does the Titan A.)

lovecpf


----------



## wacbzz

run4jc said:


> Totally understand and your point is well made. And please know that I've always maintained that my sphere is HOMEMADE and I can't vouch for its ongoing accuracy (or lack thereof). That said, it has proven to be reasonably accurate when compared to lights with known/proven ratings. As mentioned above, it read 123 on a couple of my Titan As.



Homemade or not, I miss the fact that more lights aren't checked in sphere's anymore; I used to go to Big C's thread all the time or read GMan's posts about testing lights. I sent GMan So, you data is very much appreciated.




run4jc said:


> And the size of the Plus is just enough bigger so that it better fits my large hands



I think this is probably the most important point. The size of the light allows it to become more of a handheld light and less of a light attached to a keychain for those with larger hands. My Titan A very easily works as a one handed operation, but like you, I have larger hands, and as such, have relegated my light to my keychain. 

Anyway, thanks again for your info...and please don't ever throw your homemade sphere away.


----------



## Haesslich

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-09/3595D789-00D4-47D0-AED7-F65F6867C353.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-09/C4EC9A64-6981-452F-8381-C210B99B2673.jpg
> 
> Hope this helps...



Sure did. It's a beauty, and while it's longer than the Beta QR without the quick release, it's quite a bit shorter with both on. I'll have to see what I can scare up locally, or from nearby stores.

Note: I use my Beta QR as a neck carry light due to its size. This would be a bit better in that respect, especially with a higher max output and a useful medium level.


----------



## photonmaster

Pinched o-rings. Poor quality control.

123 lumens? 260 lumens?

The world's finest illumination tools, eh?

I have several "cheap" lights like Fenix and Klarus. They have nice centred emitters and nice, properly seated o-rings


----------



## scout24

Thank you for summarizing the last five pages of observations from everyone, including those who don't and will never own one. I, for one, appreciate your insight.


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow. This is getting old. Like groundhog day. If you don't like it, then don't buy it. Enough already from the peanut gallery. Come on now.


----------



## RobertM

Those of you who have both the Titan-A and the Titan Plus, does the Titan Plus seem to have better tint (more neutral and non-green)? I'm very happy to hear these early reports of the Plus having nice, almost neutral tinted emitters without green. Are the Titan-A models the same? Or would you say that SF is being more selective with the LED in the Plus?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

My Titan A tint was good to start with, my Titan Plus even better. The tint is not hicri, but it also has no hint of green. Both beams are pleasant, so I can't say they are being more selective on the Plus, but there is no hint of nausea green...


----------



## Grizzman

My ignore list just received a new member.


----------



## monanza

My Titan A compared to the Plus is a little rosier. Side by side the Plus 'appears' to lean a little towards a green hue but on its own it is just neutral. Honestly, side by side comparisons always throw me off. I did not notice any green-ish-ness or rosiness till I put them side by side. Both are comfortable in actual use. This is one sample though.

OT: I wonder with all our tint snobbery (I mean that in a good way) if Surefire selects their bins based on test subjects. Does the test environment impact tint preference? Anyone know or care to guess? I guess there are too many parameters involved but I am curious. Maybe this is better discussed in a separate thread.


----------



## SVT-ROY

I'm a huge SF fanboy. I'm not offended in the least by some SF hate. If every little thing bugged me there would be a vigilante in Tigard Or lol. I.lobe my titan A.... and it has issues. Can't wait for the B. ...


----------



## HistoryChannel

SVT-ROY said:


> I'm a huge SF fanboy. I'm not offended in the least by some SF hate. If every little thing bugged me there would be a vigilante in Tigard Or lol. I.lobe my titan A.... and it has issues. Can't wait for the B. ...



I totally agree., not offended at all. In fact it's flattering to have haters. The best way to deal with trolls and haters is just to completely ignore them. Even one response feeds their need for attention. 

If a company has haters, it's probably because it's has pretty darn good stuff and more expensive than normal. Apple for instance is another example. 

Personally I think Surefire's pricing is right on the money. It's not cheap to offer a no hassle lifetime warranty and MADE IN THE USA. I just recently tried to get a replacement O-Ring from Thrunite for the TN32 and for 2 weeks played e-mail ping pong and finally I just gave up. Went to Home Depot and bought an o-ring that works with it. 

Any issues I've had with Surefire's lights just required one call or email and bam.... Resolved. That costs money to offer and maintain. 

I have no doubt that if my Titan-B ever breaks they will fix or replace it (aside from normal wear and tear or a use of course).


----------



## Bullzeyebill

photonmaster said:


> Pinched o-rings. Poor quality control.
> 
> 123 lumens? 260 lumens?
> 
> The world's finest illumination tools, eh?
> 
> I have several "cheap" lights like Fenix and Klarus. They have nice centred emitters and nice, properly seated o-rings




Photonmaster take 7 days off, this time, for continued trolling.

Bill
_
*Edit added by Greta: Overriding Bill... ban is permanent. Tired of playing these silly games. Toodles! _:banned: _Everyone else... carry on - in a civil manner, of course._


----------



## HistoryChannel

After a couple days with this thing now I'm finding the 75 lumen Mid level very useful. The Titan is very similar in output and beam pattern to the 2211X. No flickering so far. Mode switching is unreliable like others have reported with repeating modes (L-M-M-H problem). I tried my Eneloop 4th gen and it seems brighter for some reason. Might be just perception. I might stick with the Eneloop 4th gen to get the 2100 cycle benefit since I'm getting about 860 mAh from them vs 930 mAh with the Eneloop Pro. 70 mAh difference with 2100 vs 500 cycle difference. 

All batteries fit so far (Lithium, Eneloop, Eneloop pro, Duracell and Energizer). 

Threads had LOTS of lube so I cleaned it all off and sparingly applied Nyogel. Tint is neutral which I like for better color rendition.

So far the only issue I have is the mode switching which gets frustrating when I want to go to High quickly and I can't. I think its a timing thing and eventually I'll get it down to near 100% accuracy.


----------



## newbie66

HistoryChannel said:


> After a couple days with this thing now I'm finding the 75 lumen Mid level very useful. The Titan is very similar in output and beam pattern to the 2211X. No flickering so far. Mode switching is unreliable like others have reported with repeating modes (L-M-M-H problem). I tried my Eneloop 4th gen and it seems brighter for some reason. Might be just perception. I might stick with the Eneloop 4th gen to get the 2100 cycle benefit since I'm getting about 860 mAh from them vs 930 mAh with the Eneloop Pro. 70 mAh difference with 2100 vs 500 cycle difference.
> 
> All batteries fit so far (Lithium, Eneloop, Eneloop pro, Duracell and Energizer).
> 
> Threads had LOTS of lube so I cleaned it all off and sparingly applied Nyogel. Tint is neutral which I like for better color rendition.
> 
> So far the only issue I have if the mode switching which gets frustrating when I want to go to High quickly and I can't. I think its a timing thing and eventually I'll get it down to near 100% accuracy.



Most unfortunate for you. Does it flicker much? Perhaps you should send it back for a replacement. I did with my Titan-A through local dealer and the replacement is working fine so far.

Also I notice that the LED on the Titan-B is similar to my Titan-A and Mini Maglite Pro(272 lumens) which I believe is a Cree XPG2.


----------



## HistoryChannel

newbie66 said:


> Most unfortunate for you. Does it flicker much? Perhaps you should send it back for a replacement. I did with my Titan-A through local dealer and the replacement is working fine so far.
> 
> Also I notice that the LED on the Titan-B is similar to my Titan-A and Mini Maglite Pro(272 lumens) which I believe is a Cree XPG2.



No flickering at all. The only issue is the stuttering mode switching. I think it's the timing that's programmed. It's very precise and has a tight tolerance to get it right. Because if I concentrate I can get it to switch correctly every time. So the time between head twist is very narrow to make it change modes if that makes sense. 

So far I like it and will EDC it. The other ones I bought will be gifts to friends for Christmas (maybe keep one as a spare since I tend to lose things that are small).


----------



## pjandyho

HistoryChannel said:


> No flickering at all. The only issue is the stuttering mode switching. I think it's the timing that's programmed. It's very precise and has a tight tolerance to get it right. Because if I concentrate I can get it to switch correctly every time. So the time between head twist is very narrow to make it change modes if that makes sense.
> 
> So far I like it and will EDC it. The other ones I bought will be gifts to friends for Christmas (maybe keep one as a spare since I tend to lose things that are small).


Assuming you are on medium output for awhile and then you switch to high, does it go straight to high or medium again then high?


----------



## HistoryChannel

pjandyho said:


> Assuming you are on medium output for awhile and then you switch to high, does it go straight to high or medium again then high?



It goes back to low and starts over. 

So if I'm on Medium and using the light, if I want to go to high it will go:

medium-low-medium-high.


----------



## pjandyho

HistoryChannel said:


> It goes back to low and starts over.
> 
> So if I'm on Medium and using the light, if I want to go to high it will go:
> 
> medium-low-medium-high.


Thanks. It's kind of weird the UI works this way. Not sure if it is a deal breaker for me?


----------



## HistoryChannel

pjandyho said:


> Thanks. It's kind of weird the UI works this way. Not sure if it is a deal breaker for me?



I thought the same thing but I guess it's all just preference? If they programmed it to continue to high mode after being on medium for awhile, there would be people that don't like that. 

Personally I would like it to start on high, but that's probably 50/50 split also as far as preference. That's why I love the PR1 and G2X LE and EB2 because they start on high and can switch to low. When I want to preserve night vision and want to start on low, I just hold the light against my thigh and click twice to get it in low, then release from my thigh and voila..... Low mode first sort of speak.


----------



## pjandyho

That's what I do too for lights that come on in high first. I will probably get a Titan Plus and see if I like it. If not then I will give it to my good friend.


----------



## run4jc

Day 6 with the Titan Plus. It has taken over all EDC duties EXCEPT for moving around the dark house early in the morning - that remains reserved for a Zebralight SC62w on uber low.

2 photos shown below - Titan A first, Titan Plus second. Taken with iPhone 6 so excuse the quality. My eyes know that the difference in brightness is more obvious than shown in the photos, but you still see some difference (in spite of a different angle in each.)

That shed is about 50 feet away. Both Titans have nice and floody beams, and in 'real use' there's not ring in the beam profile on either one.


----------



## newbie66

Nice pics!


----------



## marinemaster

4jc, if you visually compare the high level on the Titan with the medium level on the Titan Plus how do they look ? Thanks.


----------



## ven

Great pics, certainly a noticeable and substantial boost over the Titan A , quite a pocket rocket!


----------



## RobertMM

marinemaster said:


> 4jc, if you visually compare the high level on the Titan with the medium level on the Titan Plus how do they look ? Thanks.



+1. 
Very interested in the 75 lumen mode.


----------



## reppans

FWIW, if you want to show relative brightness with an automatic exposure camera/smartphone, you should either have both side-by-side in the same photo (w/under exposed hotspots), or confirm that the EXIF data (ISO/shutter speed/aperture) is the same between photos (hosting sites can give you the EXIF). Auto exposure cameras attempt to make to make all scenes look about the same.


----------



## run4jc

reppans said:


> FWIW, if you want to show relative brightness with an automatic exposure camera/smartphone, you should either have both side-by-side in the same photo (w/under exposed hotspots), or confirm that the EXIF data (ISO/shutter speed/aperture) is the same between photos (hosting sites can give you the EXIF). Auto exposure cameras attempt to make to make all scenes look about the same.



Thanks! I've taken a few beam shots with my Canon 40D through the years....


----------



## JKolmo

Anyone knows where to obtain this debated masterpiece in Europe? SF doesn't ship overseas and I need to get one of these.

Maybe good if the overseas dealers get it later so as to get an hopefully updated later version.


----------



## RobertM

reppans said:


> FWIW, if you want to show relative brightness with an automatic exposure camera/smartphone, you should either have both side-by-side in the same photo (w/under exposed hotspots), or confirm that the EXIF data (ISO/shutter speed/aperture) is the same between photos (hosting sites can give you the EXIF). Auto exposure cameras attempt to make to make all scenes look about the same.



FWIW, run4jc's photo's EXIF data do show that both shots have the same aperture, shutter speed, and ISO. Therefor, they do work as a comparison.

That said, I do agree with your advice. All too often on CPF, members happen to overlook the potential issue that auto exposure on cameras or phones will cause. If one really want to really take two separate photos and don't have manual controls over exposure, one could possible expose with one light, lock the exposure (on a iPhone, you press and hold on your focal point until you see an AE/AF Lock banner appear at the top of the screen), and then turn on the other light in an attempt to get the same exposure values. As an example, it could work like this: light the scene with Titan-B, take photo (photo 1). Light the scene again with Titan-B, activate AE/AF lock on iPhone, turn off Titan-B, light the scene with Titan-A, take photo (photo 2). Finally, check EXIF data to verify that the trick worked. It could help having a assistant turn the lights on and off while you manipulate the camera or phone.


----------



## Phry

run4jc said:


> Thanks! I've taken a few beam shots with my Canon 40D through the years....



Then you know that although the settings being the same make these comparable to each other, they could still look very unrealistic.

So, for example, your pictures could make them look far brighter than they are...


----------



## run4jc

Guys, reppans advice is solid. I was a bit tongue in cheek regarding a 'few beam shots'...  Over the past 5 years or so others and I have taken (literally) hundreds of beam shots with shutters, ISO,color temp, aperture and exposure locked. Personally, I use a Canon 40D in full manual with everything locked and a remote shutter release, and it always works out pretty well. 

For example

Truth is, I'm just too lazy to set up and do this these days - well, that and the fact that I work too much. So the iPhone will have to do.

Of course, anyone with the knowledge of how to take beam shots, please take some and share! There are still many out there - in this case, though, it was just an impromptu grab of a couple of photos because conditions were right.



Phry said:


> Then you know that although the settings being the same make these comparable to each other, they could still look very unrealistic.
> 
> So, for example, your pictures could make them look far brighter than they are...



And you know that using manual settings, one could easily make the lights look far DARKER or BRIGHTER than they really are...

In this case, it's pretty darn close to what the eye sees.

Seriously, guys - the beam shots are meant for your information - I'm not looking for praise, thanks or accolades. They are there for your consideration and use and they are related to the flashlight. It seems like this thread is turning into a clinic on beam shot technique. All of you with the great advice and ideas on how to set up and take beam shots, we are all eagerly awaiting the great beam shot threads you are going to post - or maybe have already posted?

Meanwhile, with apologies to the mods, can we get this thread back on the Titan Plus?


----------



## reppans

RobertM said:


> ...(on a iPhone, you press and hold on your focal point until you see an AE/AF Lock banner appear at the top of the screen)....



Good one! Didn't know you could long- term LOCK lock it - learn something new every day.. Sorry for another OT


----------



## ForrestChump

Love it or leave it....*THAT IS A LOT OF LIGHT! * 

Hoping someone can sphere 1 @ 300. I know you said yours is homemade but it looks like you know what your doing?

Thanks for the pics.....Makes a huge impression about the light.



run4jc said:


>


----------



## HistoryChannel

pjandyho said:


> Thanks. It's kind of weird the UI works this way. Not sure if it is a deal breaker for me?



I just noticed something. So... After having the light on in any mode for more than a few seconds, the next level it will go to is always low. EVEN if it is already in low for a few seconds it goes to low again before switching to med and high. 

I think that's a programming oversight. No one at SF must have caught that before production. 

It's actually pretty annoying. If I have it in low and using the light, if I want to switch to high it will go like this:

Low...... Low-Med-High

It would be hard to believe they purposely programmed the light this way so it stays on low again? I think it will be corrected after they hear some feedback from users.


----------



## ForrestChump

HistoryChannel said:


> I just noticed something. So... After having the light on in any mode for more than a few seconds, the next level it will go to is always low. EVEN if it is already in low for a few seconds it goes to low again before switching to med and high.
> 
> I think that's a programming oversight. No one at SF must have caught that before production.
> 
> It's actually pretty annoying. If I have it in low and using the light, if I want to switch to high it will go like this:
> 
> Low...... Low-Med-High
> 
> It would be hard to believe they purposely programmed the light this way so it stays on low again? I think it will be corrected after they hear some feedback from users.



IF theres more samples - sounds just as you described it, an oversight. Thats really strange.* What happens if your on Medium?* I haven't read all the UI stuff.


----------



## nbp

There are other lights without memory where as soon as you start to cycle it starts over at low... but not a lot. And not usually in twisties. :thinking: Anyways, I could live with that I think. Not ideal, but manageable.


----------



## archimedes

ForrestChump said:


> IF theres more samples - sounds just as you described it, an oversight. Thats really strange.* What happens if your on Medium?* I haven't read all the UI stuff.



Do all of them work like that ?

If I am on "medium", I would definitely want the next mode to be "high" ... not back down to "low" , then again to "medium" , before finally getting to "high" (!)


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

After reading the above post, I played with with mine and to my surprise, it does indeed go to low. However, if I leave it on low for a while and them advance it, it goes from low to high... I guess I need to chat with the techs at Surefire to understand the UI better.…


----------



## Z-Tab

Nice to see some of these making it out into the wild. 

Thanks to all the people who are contributing first-hand info about the light. Looking forward to picking one up for myself.


----------



## night.hoodie

archimedes said:


> If I am on "medium", I would definitely want the next mode to be "high" ... not back down to "low" , then again to "medium" , before finally getting to "high" (!)



I think that is a decent idea of an interface, L-M toggling and using a faster progression to get to H, effectively burying the H. Of course it all depends on what you want that for, but obviously it would help train you to make-do with the lower modes unless you really needed H. The grand purpose of that design leans towards extending your battery life and saving your level of dark adjusted vision. But I grant you that if you don't want or like such an interface, it would start at annoying and increase exponentially from there.


----------



## pjandyho

HistoryChannel said:


> I just noticed something. So... After having the light on in any mode for more than a few seconds, the next level it will go to is always low. EVEN if it is already in low for a few seconds it goes to low again before switching to med and high.
> 
> I think that's a programming oversight. No one at SF must have caught that before production.
> 
> It's actually pretty annoying. If I have it in low and using the light, if I want to switch to high it will go like this:
> 
> Low...... Low-Med-High
> 
> It would be hard to believe they purposely programmed the light this way so it stays on low again? I think it will be corrected after they hear some feedback from users.


That's what I suspect the UI is like. Basically it just resets itself after a couple of seconds has passed and you go back to low again. I don't know if this is a deliberate attempt by Surefire or not, and I am not sure if this is even annoying since I don't have the light to play with. I hope Surefire iron this out by the time I get it in my hands. I definitely would prefer to progress into the next level instead of going back to low again and starting up from there.


----------



## kyhunter1

For comparison, my Malkoff M361N module has the same behavior. If you cycle it up to medium mode and hold it there for more than a few seconds, it will go back to low mode on the next switch press everytime. This UI is a feature not a fault unless several of these Titan Plus units are behaving differently. Personally, this UI does not bother me in the least, but however I have not handled a Titan Plus either. Loving my Titan 125 so far. Nobody seems to have a problem with the Malkoff working this way...


----------



## pjandyho

kyhunter1 said:


> For comparison, my Malkoff M361N module has the same behavior. If you cycle it up to medium mode and hold it there for more than a few seconds, it will go back to low mode on the next switch press everytime. This UI is a feature not a fault unless several of these Titan Plus units are behaving differently. Personally, this UI does not bother me in the least, but however I have not handled a Titan Plus either. Loving my Titan 125 so far. Nobody seems to have a problem with the Malkoff working this way...


I have a problem, and that's why I did not purchase the MDC. If it's two output I can cycle it around but three output is a bit too much to handle. The MDC uses a clicky switch and it is definitely faster and easier to cycle than the twisty Titan Plus. Like I said earlier, I haven't gotten a chance to own or play with this light so I can't comment much, but I hope it is not too annoying or troublesome to operate. If it doesn't cost too much by the time it hits my local dealer I will get one.


----------



## run4jc

pjandyho said:


> That's what I suspect the UI is like. Basically it just resets itself after a couple of seconds has passed and you go back to low again. I don't know if this is a deliberate attempt by Surefire or not, and I am not sure if this is even annoying since I don't have the light to play with. I hope Surefire iron this out by the time I get it in my hands. I definitely would prefer to progress into the next level instead of going back to low again and starting up from there.



Yeah, that's what mine does, too. Yes, my preference would be for the levels to cycle consistently - always to the next brightness level, but I've gotten used to the interface on the one I have and it's not an issue. When out walking the dog early morning the light stays on medium 90% of the time.

The Thrunite Ti Ti "Christmas Edition", IIRC, has the same memory...just a few seconds before reset.



ForrestChump said:


> Love it or leave it....*THAT IS A LOT OF LIGHT! *
> 
> Hoping someone can sphere 1 @ 300. I know you said yours is homemade but it looks like you know what your doing?



+1 on hoping someone else can measure it. My sphere has proven to be pretty reliable - +-5-10 lumen as a rule, but it would be great if someone with a true IS could measure. And it is a lot of light....it's a useful little bugger for sure.


----------



## pjandyho

run4jc said:


> Yeah, that's what mine does, too. Yes, my preference would be for the levels to cycle consistently - always to the next brightness level, but I've gotten used to the interface on the one I have and it's not an issue. When out walking the dog early morning the light stays on medium 90% of the time.
> 
> The Thrunite Ti Ti "Christmas Edition", IIRC, has the same memory...just a few seconds before reset.


That's most likely what I will be using it on, medium output most of the time. That's the problem with reading up on the specs. Sometimes we see something not so common with what we are used to and we all jumped to conclusions about how much we will dislike it when in actual fact it is not as bad as it sounds. I will give this light a chance and see how much I like it, and if worst come to worst I will either sell it or just give it to my friend.




run4jc said:


> And it is a lot of light....it's a useful little bugger for sure.


From the beam shot, it does look like a lot of light for something so small running off an AAA size battery.


----------



## ForrestChump

pjandyho said:


> That's the problem with reading up on the specs. Sometimes we see something not so common with what we are used to and we all jumped to conclusions about how much we will dislike it when in actual fact it is not as bad as it sounds.




+1

Although this is a rather "unique" UI. I can see how it may fit the roll to optimize runtime by default low, then have and insane amount of light on standby for task X or blowing your friends away.


----------



## archimedes

ForrestChump said:


> +1
> 
> Although this is a rather "unique" UI. I can see how it may fit the roll to optimize runtime by default low, then have and insane amount of light on standby for task X or blowing your friends away.



For me, a user interface should be *simple* and *predictable*.

I should know exactly what is going to happen, with each click or press or twist, before doing so.

Just don't want "low" when I need "high" , nor a blast of "high" when I'm expecting "low" ... :duh2:


----------



## ForrestChump

archimedes said:


> For me, a user interface should be *simple* and *predictable*.
> 
> I should know exactly what is going to happen, with each click or press or twist, before doing so.
> 
> Just don't want "low" when I need "high" , nor a blast of "high" when I'm expecting "low" ... :duh2:



Im not saying I don't agree. Mode memory would be my preferred UI. I have a feeling SF might consider other options in the future as I assume this will be
mentioned a lot.


----------



## reppans

Foursevens uses a similar revert-back-to-low on its memory UIs - the Penlight and Quark Clicks. As a low lumen/runtime/night vision enthusiast, I like that feature a lot. It means I can cycle back and forth between the two lowest modes (90% of my usage) without ever having to blink, or palm, cycling past 300 lm Max. That said, 90% of my FL usage is < 5 lms .


----------



## RobertMM

Anyone see Haley Strategic on Youtube with their vid titled "Surefire XC1 First Look"?
Looks like the same LED and faceted reflector, driven by the same AAA battery. 
Vid shows shooter engaging 25, 50 and 75 yard targets with it. 
I was thinking beam characteristics identical to the TitanA and Plus models, only it puts out kind of a middle ground between them, at 200 lumens.


----------



## HistoryChannel

I just realized that one Titan Plus has a serial number of A00065. Dang.... One of the first ones to roll off the assembly line. Whats everyone's serial number? Or do I have to start a new topic for that?


----------



## scout24

Well, A00287 landed in Pa. today. Helps to not live too far from your dealer... O-ring is perfect, emitter is ever so slightly off center, I have the L-M-M-H phenomenon as well. Timing plays a big part, I'll clean and re-lube at work tomorrow. Noticeably brighter and more neutral tinted than my A, a bit heavier as was previously noted. I feel the pocketclip was made for shirt or dress pant pockets, jeans and 5-11 work cargo pants are a no-go. Almost a satiny, stonewashed feel... the lettering is DEEP, and nice and crisp. Time in the dark will tell, but so far (one dog walk) so good.


----------



## run4jc

HistoryChannel said:


> I just realized that one Titan Plus has a serial number of A00065. Dang.... One of the first ones to roll off the assembly line. Whats everyone's serial number? Or do I have to start a new topic for that?



Mine is A01470....



scout24 said:


> Well, A00287 landed in Pa. today. Helps to not live too far from your dealer... O-ring is perfect, emitter is ever so slightly off center, I have the L-M-M-H phenomenon as well. Timing plays a big part, I'll clean and re-lube at work tomorrow. Noticeably brighter and more neutral tinted than my A, a bit heavier as was previously noted. I feel the pocketclip was made for shirt or dress pant pockets, jeans and 5-11 work cargo pants are a no-go. Almost a satiny, stonewashed feel... the lettering is DEEP, and nice and crisp. Time in the dark will tell, but so far (one dog walk) so good.




Cool - can't wait for your impressions. Good to hear about the 0-ring. 

On a separate note, I received a very gracious message from WarRaven. Very classy. I hope that he will find his way back into the thread - nice guy and appreciate his message and tone. YMMV... just my opinion, FWIW.

Glad to see the more positive tone of the thread now. The light is a winner - yes, it has issues, but it's a home run for me. A AAA pocket rocket with Surefire's warranty for under $100.


----------



## WarRaven

Members, and those that just casually read here in, 
my apologies for my poor behavior earlier in this thread.
I've been known to come unglued and I am sorry to have melted down in this thread over details an offended some directly and others via collateral damage.
It was not my intention nor my usual character.
I can not live with that, here i am...so again, apologies to all.
As I said to a very kind classy gentleman above, I say stuff, good, bad and wtf stuff, but this I mean, sorry guys.

Also, thank you to Bill and Greta, you allowed me a large swath to which in this try an explain myself, even when it was so poorly done.
Thank you for your understanding and patience to allow me to come around on my own. 
I still watch the thread for developments, cheering the pros, being patient with any cons. 
Have a great one all.

War


----------



## RobertMM

scout24 said:


> Well, A00287 landed in Pa. today. Helps to not live too far from your dealer... O-ring is perfect, emitter is ever so slightly off center, I have the L-M-M-H phenomenon as well. Timing plays a big part, I'll clean and re-lube at work tomorrow. Noticeably brighter and more neutral tinted than my A, a bit heavier as was previously noted. I feel the pocketclip was made for shirt or dress pant pockets, jeans and 5-11 work cargo pants are a no-go. Almost a satiny, stonewashed feel... the lettering is DEEP, and nice and crisp. Time in the dark will tell, but so far (one dog walk) so good.



Hi, why do you say it's a no go for jeans or cargo pants? Being a clip guy, I'm just curious. 
Is it too tight or loose?
I was thinking as it is removable, the user can tweak tension in it with a pair of pliers.


----------



## HistoryChannel

RobertMM said:


> Hi, why do you say it's a no go for jeans or cargo pants? Being a clip guy, I'm just curious.
> Is it too tight or loose?
> I was thinking as it is removable, the user can tweak tension in it with a pair of pliers.



The gap is pretty narrow. It will work with jeans or 5.11 tac pants but it probably would bend the clip a bit now that I think about it. It works well on thinner Docker or slacks type pants.


----------



## nbp

@ WarRaven

:grouphug:


----------



## night.hoodie

run4jc said:


> The Thrunite Ti Ti "Christmas Edition", IIRC, has the same memory...just a few seconds before reset..



I was thinking the same thing... my ThruNite TiSvn Red has this very behavior.



ForrestChump said:


> I can see how it may fit the roll to optimize runtime by default low, then have and insane amount of light on standby for task X or blowing your friends away.



I realize others have figured this out as well, but if M maintains constant brightness, judging the differences between M and H, as they approach the same brightness as the voltage drops, tells you when to change the battery. Painfully obvious? Sorry, I think its neat.




archimedes said:


> For me, a user interface should be *simple* and *predictable*.
> 
> I should know exactly what is going to happen, with each click or press or twist, before doing so.
> 
> Just don't want "low" when I need "high" , nor a blast of "high" when I'm expecting "low" ... :duh2:



This is not unreasonable, but the issue appears to be the Plus interface is not properly documented, not that the interface is intentionally trying to confound you. If SureFire didn't properly document the interface, and if it happens to be identical to the other manufacturers' as described by members, maybe experiment by assuming the interface *is* identical with ThruNite and the others, that it has an infamous temporary memory. A properly documented interface is always predictable. Once you're accustomed to and understand the interface, it will be simple. I grant there may be reasons beyond simplicity and predicitability that may cause you to still prefer a different interface, perhaps one that is identical to other lights you own.


----------



## monanza

Didn't bother to look until someone asked: A00111 . Anyone willing to trade for the A00111 Titan L-M+-H? I don't take cash, gold bullion is OK though.:lolsign:

Darn it, I should not have peeked. Now I won't want to send it to Surefire if they decide to change the UI. 

I wonder what the serial number of my next T+ will be? An A01111 would be nice.


----------



## archimedes

night.hoodie said:


> ....
> This is not unreasonable, but the issue appears to be the Plus interface is not properly documented, not that the interface is intentionally trying to confound you. If SureFire didn't properly document the interface, and if it happens to be identical to the other manufacturers' as described by members, maybe experment by assuming the interface *is* identical with ThruNite and the others, that it has an infamous temporary memory. A properly documented interface is always predictable. Once you're accustomed to and understand the interface, it will be simple. I grant there may be reasons beyond simplicity and predicitability that may cause you to still prefer a different interface, perhaps one that is identical to other lights you own.



It's not a question of documentation, it's a question of timing ....

To be clear, I don't have one of these yet (and am trying to decide whether or not to get one at all) . If I am understanding the description of this UI correctly, from M it will shift to H ( if the timer is at < ?? ) , or it will shift to L ( if the timer is at > ?? ) .

Apparently, with this particular version, from M ... it may even shift to M (!) :thinking:

My brain does not have an automatic built-in timer, thus I will not be *certain* what the next mode will be.

Not a fan of that UI, again, for me personally.


----------



## night.hoodie

IIRC consensus seemed to be, on the AAA Thrunite UI(s), that it would be preferable to have either no memory or permanent memory, for the reasons you describe. I also haven't seen the Titan Plus first hand yet, but by descriptions so far it does sound similar to that temporary memory style UI, which I think is pretty interesting. I have a couple Thrunite drivers, one uses the temporary memory documented, but the custom vn I have sort of toggles between L and M (perhaps its the xmas driver) and I find it far preferable to the other TiS driver that will appear to do the M-M-H advance if using M for a few seconds, and even H-H-L if using H for a few seconds. IMO, all these UIs should be user-configurable, fully customizable. Why put a darn little tiny computer in your flashlight if it can't be accessed? srry, OT. :/ nm


----------



## monanza

archimedes said:


> ...
> If I am understanding the description of this UI correctly, from M it will shift to H ( if the timer is at < ?? ) , or it will shift to L ( if the timer is at > ?? ) .
> ...



EDIT: Short answer is about two seconds.

Here is a storyboard of what the UI looks like.

* Turn on the light: It comes on at last memorized setting
* Twist within a couple of seconds: it advances to next level as follows
* If on low advances to medium
* If on high 'advances' to low
* If on medium
* Fast twist does not advance, stays on medium (<.5 second)
* Slow twist advances to high (about 0.5-1 second)
* Wait two seconds or more with the light on at any level
* Twisting resets to low (when already in low it stays on low)
* Twist again (<2 seconds) you advance as above

I think that about covers it. Please correct me if I made a booboo.


----------



## run4jc

monanza said:


> EDIT: Short answer is about two seconds.
> 
> Here is a storyboard of what the UI looks like.
> 
> * Turn on the light: It comes on at last memorized setting
> * Twist within a couple of seconds: it advances to next level as follows
> * If on low advances to medium
> * If on high 'advances' to low
> * If on medium
> * Fast twist does not advance, stays on medium (<.5 second)
> * Slow twist advances to high (about 0.5-1 second)
> * Wait two seconds or more with the light on at any level
> * Twisting resets to low (when already in low it stays on low)
> * Twist again (<2 seconds) you advance as above
> 
> I think that about covers it. Please correct me if I made a booboo.



Looks accurate to me. It's kind of like learning the sequence to operate a Zebralight - once you get the timing down, it's pretty much rock solid. 

Video shows 22 seconds of "rock solid". Note that one time, about half way through the video, it actually does a quick L/M/H switching. In the last cycle I hesitate just long enough to let it default back to low. (Don't know why my videos are not embedding - I'm using the "insert video" function. My try using a Vimeo version - meanwhile, if you want to view the video please just click on the link. )


----------



## scout24

War- :thumbsup: Welcome back. As far as the clip goes, yes the gap is narrow at the tail end. I think even if it doesn't bend, the tip would stick out a bit and may catch on things. My 5.11's have a double layer of fabric at the edges, which is pretty thick.


----------



## parnass

The Surefire web page for the Titan Plus lists the weight (including battery) at 1.8 ounces: http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/titan-b.html

But, the weight is shown as 2.3 ounces on the rear of the package in this video (3m:32s): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzhbbYty1Ag

What is the actual weight of the Titan Plus including the supplied NiMH battery, but without the plastic tail end cap attachment framus?

Thanks.


----------



## run4jc

parnass said:


> The Surefire web page for the Titan Plus lists the weight (including battery) at 1.8 ounces: http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/titan-b.html
> 
> But, the weight is shown as 2.3 ounces on the rear of the package in this video (3m:32s): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzhbbYty1Ag
> 
> What is the actual weight of the Titan Plus including the supplied NiMH battery, but without the plastic tail end cap attachment framus?
> 
> Thanks.







And for you metric minded...


----------



## run4jc

(Posting this on behalf of Scout24 while he is waiting for technology updates...)

"No going back now...."





"Screws on and off and tail stands like a champ..."





"A bit more low profile if you carry by clip..."





Okay, Dan speaking here now...AWESOME mod. There just might be a lot of folks who want to do this or have this done!

:twothumbs


----------



## Enzo

I've been waiting for this light to come out for keychain carry. For those that have one, too heavy (for you)for keychain carry?


----------



## run4jc

Enzo said:


> I've been waiting for this light to come out for keychain carry. For those that have one, too heavy (for you)for keychain carry?



For me, it's not too heavy but just a bit too long. I have a Titan A on my key ring and the Titan plus clipped inside my pocket like Scout24...


----------



## leon2245

Omg yes! That came out perfect. I think sf would do well to sell a version like that. I'd buy one. At least under the cap, that can still attach to the keychain.


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice. I like the mod. A little Flitz to highly polish the end up and its good to go.


----------



## WarRaven

Good job on tail cap mod!
+1


----------



## DimmerD

Anyone do a runtime at medium yet? I did this AM and got 1 hour 32 minutes before it dropped to low using the supplied battery with a fresh charge. Nothing scientific here, just turned it on to medium and let her rip. Light would no longer go to high after, only low and briefly medium. Light got warm but not hot. 
Mine has flickering issues, especially noticeable on medium. I think it may a be a defect with the PWM circuit causing the flicker, it flickers pretty bad at first turn on, but settles down after it warms up. But I can still see a slight flicker even after it is warmed up, looks like PWM to me. Doesn't PWM affect runtime, wondering if that is why I didn't get the full 2 hours? 
Anyway I really like this light despite the flickering issue, I am having a hard time letting it go to send to Surefire for repair /replacement.


----------



## WarRaven

Hmm, I believe pwm increases run times via a old school duty cycle. Half on, half off. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## jon_slider

deleted


----------



## ForrestChump

" No going back now. "

Going "back" to what!? You just took the TITAN PLUS into the future!

When will you be taking orders!? The people want to know!


----------



## scout24

Lol... Thanks for tbe vote of confidence. So far so good, it does protrude less from the pocket. The flat is now bare brass, with all the pluses and minuses that that brings. Starting to patina nicely, which I like. It is a completely different finish and color than the rest of the light, which some may be bothered by.


----------



## nbp

Lookin' good Greg, well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## HistoryChannel

SF could easily sell that tailcap as an add on. I would pay an extra $10 to have both options as an add on. Very cool. What would be even cooler is a beam diffuser dome and a flat tailcap option.


----------



## anongpc

so beautiful flashlight,I like it. better than surefire titan aaa.


----------



## Miracle

can some kind souls please double confirm.

The surefire titan plus from 300 lumens will drop to 75 lumens within first 30 minutes?

Why does it not go 300 lumens for 1 hour as advertised?

should I get titan plus or not?


----------



## WarRaven

Miracle said:


> can some kind souls please double confirm.
> 
> The surefire titan plus from 300 lumens will drop to 75 lumens within first 30 minutes?
> 
> Why does it not go 300 lumens for 1 hour as advertised?
> 
> should I get titan plus or not?


That's normal per Ansi ratings.
Output from start to 10% remaining output of light being shone.
Go for it.


----------



## Shooter21

Yeah AAAs just don't have the power to run it at 300 lumens for 1 hour straight


----------



## leon2245

HistoryChannel said:


> SF could easily sell that tailcap as an add on. I would pay an extra $10 to have both options as an add on. Very cool. What would be even cooler is a beam diffuser dome and a flat tailcap option.



hah yeah $10 I bet you would, but it'd be more like $40. still I agree that would be a great Factory option.



Miracle said:


> can some kind souls please double confirm.
> 
> The surefire titan plus from 300 lumens will drop to 75 lumens within first 30 minutes?
> 
> Why does it not go 300 lumens for 1 hour as advertised?
> 
> should I get titan plus or not?



Yes; yes; because it runs on a single AAA; and no, definitely not.


----------



## scout24

If anyone is interested in my keychain attachment piece, I don't see needing it now...  First "I'll take it" here in the thread can have it. Just PM me your shipping addy...


----------



## wjv

I'm not a fan of AAA lights (I prefer AA lights) and Surfire has always seemed pricey to me (though I understand the arguments about service, repair, reliability)

That said, based on those photos: That little light puts out a really nice, bright, floody beam for such a small light!! I also like the look of that light. I may have to re-think my AAA phobia! The 15 and 75 lumen settings seem like they would be very useful.



run4jc said:


>


----------



## WarRaven

That is impressive that shot.👍
That and exterior finish makes me want.


----------



## dlee96

With about a week on the keychain, a majority of the time I use the light in low mode. It's nice to know it's capable of much more. Also found the quick release is more useful than anticipated.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I removed jon slider's trolling/baiting posts and responses to it by members, to help clean up the thread. Please, no more responses to his posts.

Bill


----------



## spe672

I bought two and the first one flickered in both medium and high settings. I got and RMA from Surefire and sent it in a couple days ago. I'm uploading an unboxing, teardown video to youtube right now. Check it out if you get time!

I can't figure out how to delete this...


----------



## spe672

DimmerD said:


> Okay mine is flickering, barely noticeable on low and high but on medium, hmm, guess I could call it a strobe mode!
> Did the Titan A have a flickering issue? If so could it be resolved without returning it?
> At least my white oring is even.
> Weird, I took it outside again last night and I could not notice any flickering on any mode? But back inside it's pretty bad on medium, it's going back if there is not an easy fix.
> Tried different batteries so it's not that. Cleaned the threads and relubed, no difference.
> 
> see here https://youtu.be/MMqa9yo91eA




I bought two and the first one flickered in both medium and high settings. I got and RMA from Surefire and sent it in a couple days ago. I'm uploading an unboxing, teardown video to youtube right now. Check it out if you get time!


----------



## spe672

Here's an Unboxing, Beamshot, Teardown and Review video I just made. Hope you enjoy it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1&v=BA5SBXnVrC0


----------



## parnass

spe672 said:


> Here's an Unboxing, Beamshot, Teardown and Review video I just made. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1&v=BA5SBXnVrC0



Great video. Thanks for the close up views of the construction.


----------



## jon_slider

scout24 said:


> Lol... Thanks for tbe vote of confidence. So far so good, it does protrude less from the pocket. The flat is now bare brass, with all the pluses and minuses that that brings. Starting to patina nicely, which I like. It is a completely different finish and color than the rest of the light, which some may be bothered by.



I apologize that my posts were offensive to you. I will stay out of the thread and keep my opinions to myself.

Your pictures and posts were very helpful and educational, and I respect your contributions.

I also think your removal of the keychain nub on the tailcap was an excellent modification.

Enjoy your weekend!
Jonathan


----------



## scout24

Enjoy your weekend as well. Good to see you back, I hope we can both benefit from eachother's contributions going forward.


----------



## RobertMM

spe672 said:


> Here's an Unboxing, Beamshot, Teardown and Review video I just made. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1&v=BA5SBXnVrC0



Thanks for your review. 
Are the internals secured with adhesive? Or do they just screw out with pointy tweezers?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

spe672 said:


> Here's an Unboxing, Beamshot, Teardown and Review video I just made. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1&v=BA5SBXnVrC0



Thanks for making the video!

Next time you might want to hold the light just a little farther away from the camera. Most of the closeups of the light and the documentation are out of focus.

Great video otherwise. :twothumbs

It might be that the phone or whatever you used to make the video just focused on the table in the background instead. The stills of the microcontroller boards are razor sharp though, we should be able to easily identify some of the parts used. As with my early EB1, the parts count looks high to me for a three mode light.


----------



## spe672

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Thanks for making the video!
> 
> Next time you might want to hold the light just a little farther away from the camera. Most of the closeups of the light and the documentation are out of focus.
> 
> Great video otherwise. :twothumbs
> 
> It might be that the phone or whatever you used to make the video just focused on the table in the background instead. The stills of the microcontroller boards are razor sharp though, we should be able to easily identify some of the parts used. As with my early EB1, the parts count looks high to me for a three mode light.




I knew it was out of focus when I edited it, sorry about that. At that point, i was out of time to work on it unless I waited another week or two and felt it needed to be done or abandoned. GoPros are no good for closeup work...that's why I added the still shots. I'll use a different camera next time I do something like this.






To the other question "Are the internals secured with adhesive? Or do they just screw out with pointy tweezers?": The PCB cluster presses into the carrier and then is screwed into the head of the light with a spanner wrench of some sort...in my case, pointy tweezers! There was some kind of weak adhesive that was between the carrier and the head of the light...probably as a thermal grease is my guess.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Looks like the microcontroller is the Microchip PIC16F753:

http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/Devices.aspx?product=PIC16F753

This appears to me to be a lot less powerful than the one found in the early SF EB1 (which may have had the abandoned programmability feature in the original design).


----------



## EV_007

I got my hands on the Titan Plus, paid a little more than I was expecting though... Oh well. The light feels very solid, more solid feeling than the Titan-A, heavier, but the material is different of course.

Initial impressions was that the high was indeed very luminous for a keychain light. The beam is very smooth compared to the Titan-A. It does get warm when on the high setting, so I don't imagine anyone using it on high for more that the occasional minute to look around.

The LED on my copy is indeed a little off center, but does not affect the performance of the beam itself. White wall hunting reveals that it is slightly greenish on low compared to my Titan-A but on high it looks pretty clean. Reminds me of the E1D LED Defender on low looking a little greenish, but on high it cleans right up to the perceived white.

All in all, it is a great little keychain light, but am surprised, like others, about the quality control.


----------



## newbie66

spe672 said:


> Here's an Unboxing, Beamshot, Teardown and Review video I just made. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1&v=BA5SBXnVrC0



Thanks for the video!


----------



## skillet

Got mine yesterday from B&H photo.. This thing is fantastic. No O-ring bulge and the LED is nigh unto centered. 

Quite the wall of light on high. I reckon it would be considered a cool neutral tint. Ima 6k fan and this is warmer than that.

S/N A00357


----------



## dbrad

Got mine a few days ago. #A00037- very low serial number probably because I pre-ordered it way back in May from LA police Gear. Nice of them to have considered that, if that's indeed what they did... 

Nice light. No flicker, relatively centered emitter, perfectly seated o-ring. I like the heft, the satin nickel finish, the slightly centered floody beam shape, and the reassuringly chunky design and excellent build quality. I wish there was more aggressiveness to the head shape or texture to assist with one-handed operation; the subtle facets are a little slippery, but that's nit-picking. Nice 'neutral' color, which is slightly greenish when compared to yellow tungsten, but cool-white compared to the Nichia 219. Using the pocket clip rather than the end cap clip. Maybe I'll try that later, but my copper Prometheus' brass key chain attachment point is still on my key chain, even though I've relegated the light to beside the bed since getting this Titan Plus. Very pleased.


----------



## Phry

archimedes said:


> For me, a user interface should be *simple* and *predictable*.
> 
> I should know exactly what is going to happen, with each click or press or twist, before doing so.
> 
> Just don't want "low" when I need "high" , nor a blast of "high" when I'm expecting "low" ... :duh2:



Me too. Buy a Zebralight. 

Even if you have a L-M-H, such as my Fenix E05 SS, it actually works L-M-H. You know, every time with no learning curve...


----------



## DimmerD

dbrad said:


> Got mine a few days ago. #A00037- very low serial number probably because I pre-ordered it way back in May from LA police Gear. Nice of them to have considered that, if that's indeed what they did...
> 
> Nice light. No flicker, relatively centered emitter, perfectly seated o-ring. I like the heft, the satin nickel finish, the slightly centered floody beam shape, and the reassuringly chunky design and excellent build quality. I wish there was more aggressiveness to the head shape or texture to assist with one-handed operation; the subtle facets are a little slippery, but that's nit-picking. Nice 'neutral' color, which is slightly greenish when compared to yellow tungsten, but cool-white compared to the Nichia 219. Using the pocket clip rather than the end cap clip. Maybe I'll try that later, but my copper Prometheus' brass key chain attachment point is still on my key chain, even though I've relegated the light to beside the bed since getting this Titan Plus. Very pleased.



I ordered mine early April and got serial number 000263 so I am not sure they paid attention to who ordered first.
Sent mine back to Surefire yesterday for repair of the flickering issue I had. I asked if I would be able to keep the same serial number and Steve said they always try to repair first which I liked. 
I really liked the light except for the flickering, mode switching was consistent once you slowed down just a bit, tint and beam were great.
Kind of bummed I waited so long to receive it then had to ship it off for repair but these things happen. It's the first time I had to ship any of my Surefire lights (5) off for repair so that isn't bad at all in my opinion.


----------



## HistoryChannel

A00065... still the lowest Serial Number here on CPF so far! LOL Wooohooo!

EDIT: I just saw dbrad's post. He has the lowest Serial #


----------



## Kilovolt

I have just been informed that my Plus should be in my hands by mid-October. It's nearly time also for us Europeans to try out the new light ...


----------



## bigchelis

I had all weekend to put my new Titan Plus through its paces. First its kinda heavy for keychain use. I used it clipped to my pants but sometimes carrying a 3inch blade pocket knife it just feels silly to me having 2 tools clipped in my pants. So, I made a quick leather sheath that fits my front small jean pockets perfectly.



Its the brightest AAA light I have seen. Not even my direct drive AAA /10440 lights provide more output.
Compact enough for pocket or front tiny pocket carry
going through modes I just twist away till I get the brightness I want, I don't even know the UI or configuration I just twist away till I get the mode I like.



Sheath is 2.5in wide x 3 inches tall.


----------



## ven

How are these lights holding up guys, now they have been in use for a bit..................scuff/scrape easy or can handle day to day stuff(keys/coins etc)

Cheers ven


----------



## scout24

BigC- Awesome pocket pouch!


----------



## jon_slider

scout24 said:


> BigC- Awesome pocket pouch!


X2!


bigchelis said:


> Sheath is 2.5in wide x 3 inches tall.



Sharp, Brilliant, and Very practical. Great work.


----------



## bigchelis

scout24 said:


> BigC- Awesome pocket pouch!




Thanks guys....the front pocket sheath sure makes it easy to carry my favorate Swiss Army knife and this amazing little AAA powerhouse.


----------



## run4jc

scout24 said:


> BigC- Awesome pocket pouch!



+1 :thumbsup:



ven said:


> How are these lights holding up guys, now they have been in use for a bit..................scuff/scrape easy or can handle day to day stuff(keys/coins etc)
> 
> Cheers ven



Had mine for a few weeks. Dropped it on concrete several times and don't have any scuffs or marks. I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## spe672

Of the two lights I bought, one flickered in the middle and high settings. I gave the functional one to my buddy for his birthday and shipped the flickering one back on September 15th, two day priority mail. They didn't check it into their system till the 23rd and don't expect to mail it back out for another week. So much for paying excessive prices on eBay to get it early...I should have just waited till they were everywhere and saved money.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

ven said:


> How are these lights holding up guys, now they have been in use for a bit..................scuff/scrape easy or can handle day to day stuff(keys/coins etc)
> 
> Cheers ven



Mine looks as good as the day I got it. I don't baby my lights-they are a tool and I use them whenever/whatever/wherever. It has survived a fall into a bucket of soapy water when washing my cars, as well as a few hits to concrete-I am surprised to not see any damage yet...


----------



## ven

Thanks guys for the feedback , soon as I can find one this side without the hefty UK tax , I will invest in my 1st surefire . Worse case will import one...

Thanks again


----------



## yoyoman

SF doesn't let US retailers export. You'll have to visit the States


----------



## ven

yoyoman said:


> SF doesn't let US retailers export. You'll have to visit the States




:laughing: i like it! love the states and would be a perfect excuse to get back, however i have seen a good few SF lights that ship to UK. Of course i will have to pay duty though.............will see:thumbsup:


----------



## Kilovolt

ven said:


> :laughing: i like it! love the states and would be a perfect excuse to get back, however i have seen a good few SF lights that ship to UK. Of course i will have to pay duty though.............will see:thumbsup:




SF lights are widely available in Europe (not yet the Plus though). They come complete with import duties and VAT ... :devil:


----------



## ven

Kilovolt said:


> SF lights are widely available in Europe (not yet the Plus though). They come complete with import duties and VAT ... :devil:




Its a little hit/miss for me, many times i have escaped the dreaded duty!!! However, if special enough and a few extra $$ then imho its worth it This little light i would class as worth it, plus its not like its a $500 light and a risk of $100's of duty..........iirc it goes off weight and actual cost on the package,should not be much more than $20 -$30 ish


----------



## Up All Night

HistoryChannel said:


> A00065... still the lowest Serial Number here on CPF so far! LOL Wooohooo!
> 
> EDIT: I just saw dbrad's post. He has the lowest Serial #



LOL! Turn that frown upside down! I figured you would catch that sooner or later. I certainly didn't want to burst your bubble, your enthusiasm seemed too earnest to crush! 
Take solace, A00065 is still respectable. :thumbsup:


----------



## parnass

FWIW, the Surefire Titan Plus web page just changed from "_Shipping after September_" to "_Shipping end of October_."


----------



## yoyoman

OK Mr. Ven, now you got me all riled up. I've had to pay Swiss Post a processing fee so they could open the box and find the commercial invoice. They also charge VAT on the postage. 

Just going to B&H is worth a trip to NY.


----------



## RedLED

Scarsdale is not too far from 9th Ave and 34th St.


----------



## ven

yoyoman said:


> OK Mr. Ven, now you got me all riled up. I've had to pay Swiss Post a processing fee so they could open the box and find the commercial invoice. They also charge VAT on the postage.
> 
> Just going to B&H is worth a trip to NY.



My apologies ,sounds like you have it worse than us here in uk. Flip side is you live in one if not the most beautiful places on earth.....sympathy ends there  of course I am jk. It's very frustrating to say the least !!!! 

Usually we pay duty then dependent on the delivery company , handling fees on top. If you get lucky it gets delivered and billed later at which I argued and won(bill was higher than duty and item which was marked at $50) how can that be 20%?

I think certain lights are worth it mr yoyo, be it gizmo or certain sure fires (would not be happy with a bill for any typical light) just imo of course!

Your country is a very expensive one !!!! Guess beauty does not come cheap!


----------



## yoyoman

There are some US vendors who put a reasonable amount on the form and don't include a commercial invoice in the box. I try to stick with them. I would never ask a vendor to lie on the form - if they're willing to lie on that, what else are they lying about? OK, I've smoothed my feathers.

Back on thread - this light looks very interesting. I got the basic Titan AAA on my last trip to the States. I'll guess I'll get the Plus on my next trip.


----------



## sweet17

I ordered two Surefire Titan Plus lights from Optics Planet a couple months ago. I just saw charges for them today on my credit card...I'm hoping this means they finally got them. Has anybody received their Titan Plus yet?


----------



## Kestrel

sweet17 said:


> I ordered two Surefire Titan Plus lights from Optics Planet a couple months ago. I just saw charges for them today on my credit card...I'm hoping this means they finally got them. Has anybody received their Titan Plus yet?


Moved post to the 'Titan Plus' thread.


----------



## skillet

I was checking the paper path inside the right side of copier today with my Titan on low and it bowed out.. Just quit with no flicker or anything. Battery done.

I had been pondering how I was gonna carry a spare battery for just such a situation. I had two more lights, that wasn't an issue. I had pondered carrying a spare cell in an empty aspirin tube. I already carry two of those, one with toothpicks and one with sewing supplies. I wasn't crazy about adding another one to the left pocket.

Then an epiphany.. How about that L91 in that camo ARC AAA in that same pocket.. Quite the "duh" moment. Another light, the perfect backup/spares carrier. And the depleted enloop still runs the ARC.


----------



## Kestrel

skillet said:


> [...] Then an epiphany.. How about that L91 in that camo ARC AAA in that same pocket.. Quite the "duh" moment. Another light, the perfect backup/spares carrier. And the depleted enloop still runs the ARC.


Similarly, I use my AAA Mako for these sorts of situations - which is a great battery vampire too. Will probably get one of the Titans at some point, looks to be a good combo as you've pointed out.


----------



## bigchelis

Hi all,
I was took some tailcap currents using small magnets & my multi-meter.

Here are my results:

Using L92 Lithium AAA cell. With 1.8V input I got 2.2A~2A at the tailcap. 
 


Using the black Eneloop NIMH it came with: at 1.43V input I got 1.8A~1.7A at tailcap.

This Titan can generate almost 4 watts of power using the L92 AAA's:twothumbs
Best,
bigC


----------



## crojoe

*Surefire Titan plus*

Three words to describe the new Titan plus. Fan-tas-tic.


----------



## EzGoingKev

*Re: *NEW* Surefire Titan-A (1*AAA, 15/125 lumen)*

My Titan Plus finally arrived today.

First impressions are its heavy. If you are going for minimal anything this light is not for you.

The mode switching works good and the threads are smooth. 

The belt clip is stamped and they left the edges sharp. The bent part needs more bend to to it IMO.

The plastic cage that clips to the top seems to be on there good as it was a PIA to get it off.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Surefire Titan plus*

That is positive to here. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## nbp

*Re: Surefire Titan plus*

Looks like they're on backorder at B&H. Anyone have them in stock at the $89 level? I think I'm ready to order. Otherwise I'll just order there probably and wait for it.


----------



## RI Chevy

LA Policegear?


----------



## nbp

Hmmm, shows it as preorder there. I'll just have to be patient. The first batch out must be sold out everywhere.


----------



## rjking

AO1392 just landed in my hands. Boy! Got some heft to it. Led is slightly off centered but the lens gasket is perfectly seated.


----------



## jds1

Just arrived today.







Well centered emitter, no flickering, smooth operation and VERY bright. I'm happy! [emoji4]

Jeff


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jds1 said:


> Just arrived today.
> 
> Well centered emitter, no flickering, smooth operation and VERY bright. I'm happy! [emoji4]
> 
> Jeff



And it [email protected]@ks really cool! Enjoy.

~ Chance


----------



## Glock 22

skillet said:


> I was checking the paper path inside the right side of copier today with my Titan on low and it bowed out.. Just quit with no flicker or anything. Battery done.
> 
> I had been pondering how I was gonna carry a spare battery for just such a situation. I had two more lights, that wasn't an issue. I had pondered carrying a spare cell in an empty aspirin tube. I already carry two of those, one with toothpicks and one with sewing supplies. I wasn't crazy about adding another one to the left pocket.
> 
> Then an epiphany.. How about that L91 in that camo ARC AAA in that same pocket.. Quite the "duh" moment. Another light, the perfect backup/spares carrier. And the depleted enloop still runs the ARC.





CountyComm sells some awesome delrin carriers for AAA, and other sizes. I have a 123 carrier and it's built solid, military specs. Just scroll down the main page until u see them, it also has a video which is pretty good.


----------



## RedLED

*Re: Surefire Titan plus*



nbp said:


> Looks like they're on backorder at B&H. Anyone have them in stock at the $89 level? I think I'm ready to order. Otherwise I'll just order there probably and wait for it.


B & H is closed until the 7th, for holidays.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Surefire Titan plus*

It's been a loooong wait for #A02769








but the LED is centered and the lens seal well seated. Tint is warmish.


----------



## ven

Stunning pic Jeff,if a pic could sell a light...............


WOW Kilovolt, pure titan envy from me,nice family


----------



## jds1

ven said:


> Stunning pic Jeff,if a pic could sell a light....



Thanks! 

Jeff


----------



## free2game

Have any of the same battery issues people had with the regular titan AAA or is it any smoother?


----------



## Gadgetman7

No battery issues at all with mine. Both my Titan and Titan Plus are really smooth.


----------



## jds1

All good for me as well.

Jeff


----------



## Miracle

does the Titan Plus gives 300 lumens with akaline AAA?

or only with NiMH?


----------



## LAtraffic

What are thoughts on this light so far from those of you that have one in hand? Looks like a pretty nice lil light. If the light is close to what the claimed output is I will be buying one. Even if the 300 lumens is basically like a camera flash hahaha. I have never owned anything surefire, but it was surefire that got me into legitimate torches. I always carried cheapies as a kid. But my fellow co worker had a surefire 6p that he had owned for 12 years and I loved it. Anyways, thoughts, opinions, and comments on the new titan plus?
:rock:


----------



## RI Chevy

A fellow member did a check with a sphere and got readings of about 260 lumens. Go back and read through some of the posts. Some real good info.


----------



## Noctiluco

Anyone knows if Titan Plus is a limited edition? I can't find anything about that.


----------



## RI Chevy

I seriously doubt it. If it were, it would be a lot more for sure!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

RI Chevy said:


> A fellow member did a check with a sphere and got readings of about 260 lumens. Go back and read through some of the posts. Some real good info.



His 261 lumens were using the supplied NiMh, I would think.

Bill


----------



## RobertMM

Yup it was. I'm thinking with L92 initial output would ne a bit higher.


----------



## bigchelis

RobertMM said:


> Yup it was. I'm thinking with L92 initial output would ne a bit higher.




Yup...I would assume that's the case. My personal titan with the NiMH the light came with is generating only 2.5watts of power vs. the L92 is almost 4watts of power. So, it makes sense to me!



Maybe somebody can confirm they tested with the L92 inside a sphere.


best,
bigC


----------



## run4jc

Bullzeyebill said:


> His 261 lumens were using the supplied NiMh, I would think.
> 
> Bill



Yeah, that was me and it was with the supplied cell. I'll try it with an L92 and update this post. Just got home from a 600 mile drive and too tired to do it tonight. Also just received another Titan Plus to review for TheFireArmBlog.com. Eager to see how its O-Rings, etc., look compared to the one I received back in early September.

UPDATE
Well, this is odd. I just tested with an L92. Disclaimers - my voltmeter is out in my workshop and it's 5 AM and I'm too lazy to go get the meter. Also, this is a loose L92 that is around 4 years old, but it's never been used and I thought they had 10 year life?

Anyway, on high the Titan Plus read at 168 lumen with the L92. Still rock solid 261 with the Eneloop Pro that I've been using occasionally without a charge for the past 5 days. I'll measure the voltage with these cells later and update this post...

Weird.


----------



## RI Chevy

We need to take up a collection for batteries used in testing for all of us. LOL


----------



## nbp

I found a place that had 2 left in stock and I just placed an order for one. Can't wait!


----------



## LAtraffic

RI Chevy said:


> A fellow member did a check with a sphere and got readings of about 260 lumens. Go back and read through some of the posts. Some real good info.



Thank you, read through the entire thread last night. Thank you everyone who took the time to post beam shots, write up a review, and share their experience with the light. Just when you think you have enough lights, they suck you back in .......


----------



## nbp

Got a shipping notice already. Saweeet. Thanks to all the friends who shared their good reviews and pics. I hope mine comes spot on like the last few received have been.


----------



## Scope2x

Seems like a lot God feedback for a small light. Was looking to pick one up for key chain carry. How has the run time been?


----------



## run4jc

Yeah, I inspected this new one just received from Surefire. No pinched o-ring - batteries fit just fine. It's all good. It's becoming one of my most used lights.


----------



## nbp

Mine's coming from Optics Planet, so hopefully it's from a "fresh" batch. If the o-ring is seated cleanly I'll be happy.


----------



## bigchelis

run4jc said:


> Yeah, that was me and it was with the supplied cell. I'll try it with an L92 and update this post. Just got home from a 600 mile drive and too tired to do it tonight. Also just received another Titan Plus to review for TheFireArmBlog.com. Eager to see how its O-Rings, etc., look compared to the one I received back in early September.
> 
> UPDATE
> Well, this is odd. I just tested with an L92. Disclaimers - my voltmeter is out in my workshop and it's 5 AM and I'm too lazy to go get the meter. Also, this is a loose L92 that is around 4 years old, but it's never been used and I thought they had 10 year life?
> 
> Anyway, on high the Titan Plus read at 168 lumen with the L92. Still rock solid 261 with the Eneloop Pro that I've been using occasionally without a charge for the past 5 days. I'll measure the voltage with these cells later and update this post...
> 
> Weird.





Make sure the L92 is still at 1.8V~ and when you test for tailcap current. You should be over 2A at tailcap under load on that little L92 cell with this Titan. If those parameters are there and you still get sub 200 lumens then it could be the NiMH AAA is the way to go.


Best,
bigC


----------



## crojoe

I believe that this flashlight changes everything. You will now see many flashlight makers trying to copy it. No one else, that I know, produces a AAA flashlight with anywhere near the output of the Surefire Titan Plus. This is a huge jump for flashlight technology. Previously one had to buy a flashlight with a 123 battery to obtain 300 lumen output. People can look for all the minor problems with the flashlight they want but it is a game changer.


----------



## wacbzz

Thankfully I have a local store that will be getting these in stock soon (I was told anyway). I bought the Titan A there and I must say it is pretty cool to be able to look at the light before you buy it.


----------



## run4jc

bigchelis said:


> Make sure the L92 is still at 1.8V~ and when you test for tailcap current. You should be over 2A at tailcap under load on that little L92 cell with this Titan. If those parameters are there and you still get sub 200 lumens then it could be the NiMH AAA is the way to go.
> 
> 
> Best,
> bigC



@bigC - the battery tested 1.758V on my multi-meter. I'm going to just admit that I don't know how to test tail cap current on this light. Yes, I know how to do it on most lights and yes, my meter will measure up to 10 amps. I tried placing the positive probe down in the head and touching the back of the battery (inserted in the head) to the negative end of the battery, but nothing. Some assistance?


----------



## DimmerD

Hey Sean you ever get yours back? Sent mine and they received it Sept. 25th, tomorrow makes it 3 weeks in their hands.


----------



## nbp

Got mine in today from Optics Planet, and first impression is: I LIKE IT! Great feel, great machining, love the nickel finish, the clip is handy and will be nice for dress pants which is my intended use for this light, lens seal looks good, emitter slightly off but I usually don't mind that much (will check it out more when it gets dark and I can see the beam). This might get a permanent place in my EDC rotation. I love the included Surealoop as well since I have multiple eneloop chargers anyways.


----------



## Sean

DimmerD said:


> Hey Sean you ever get yours back? Sent mine and they received it Sept. 25th, tomorrow makes it 3 weeks in their hands.



It just arrived today. Haven't even opened it yet. They sent me a brand new one sealed in package.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Open it. Lol.

Bill


----------



## Sean

Bullzeyebill said:


> Open it. Lol.
> 
> Bill



I don't know how! 
I've been very busy today and tonight. Hopefully I'll get a chance to look at it later tonight. It does look like the LED and the o-ring are centered.


----------



## wacbzz

Sean said:


> It just arrived today. Haven't even opened it yet. They sent me a brand new one sealed in package.



This is just another example of why we keep "paying the high prices" for SF lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp

wacbzz said:


> This is just another example of why we keep "paying the high prices" for SF lights. :thumbsup:



That is true. It seems pretty often there are threads about "xyz light is broken and I can't get decent service from abc manufacturer or vendor". It is rare that someone is not made whole by Surefire, and that does cost something. We all bear that load as buyers, but I think it's worth it, knowing that one day it may be me that needs a new light. They have sent me replacement clips and such also, at no charge.


----------



## pjandyho

Finally got your hands on it Nick. For a moment I was wondering if you would bite. Great you like yours'. I am awaiting the dealer here to stock up.


----------



## nbp

Yessir Andy! I held off so long on the A that this came out in the meantime with a feature set I liked more. Haha. At that price it was a no-brainer. 

I took it out for a bit tonight. It's definitely bright for a AAA! The beam is quite nice as well. Fairly floody, which I like. The UI takes some learning. If I cycle fast, it seems like L-M-M-H. But if I give it a moment on each level before switching it is quite consistent L-M-H. Do others find the same to be true?


----------



## pjandyho

nbp said:


> Yessir Andy! I held off so long on the A that this came out in the meantime with a feature set I liked more. Haha. At that price it was a no-brainer.
> 
> I took it out for a bit tonight. It's definitely bright for a AAA! The beam is quite nice as well. Fairly floody, which I like. The UI takes some learning. If I cycle fast, it seems like L-M-M-H. But if I give it a moment on each level before switching it is quite consistent L-M-H. Do others find the same to be true?


Sound like I will be happy with it too. The tint? Is there any greenish tint on your sample?


----------



## RI Chevy

The UI issue has also been reported by other members on here. Experiment with your timing.


----------



## run4jc

nbp said:


> Yessir Andy! I held off so long on the A that this came out in the meantime with a feature set I liked more. Haha. At that price it was a no-brainer.
> 
> I took it out for a bit tonight. It's definitely bright for a AAA! The beam is quite nice as well. Fairly floody, which I like. The UI takes some learning. If I cycle fast, it seems like L-M-M-H. But if I give it a moment on each level before switching it is quite consistent L-M-H. Do others find the same to be true?





RI Chevy said:


> The UI issue has also been reported by other members on here. Experiment with your timing.



Yes, RI Chevy is correct - this has been discussed quite a bit. I posted a short video of activation over here. 

Meanwhile, it has been fun (and somewhat gratifying) to watch folks come 'on board' with this light after the ongoing early concerns over the Titan A as well as the limited availability of the Plus.

I've enjoyed a Titan A's on 2 different key rings, on my night table, and an 'extra' still in the package.  My Titan Plus has been my EDC since I received it and is my go to light about 90% of the time. The included "Surealoop" gets me through a couple of days before I charge it. Surefire just sent another for me to review for TheFireArmBlog.com...as already mentioned, that one looks perfect.

Now that the dust has settled I predict that the Titan Plus will become a classic. Just sayin'.


----------



## pjandyho

Just went to the one and only local dealer here and no Titan Plus. Sigh... However they took my order request for the next shipment which might take months. Another sigh...


----------



## DimmerD

Hmm so different serial number huh? They told me they always try to repair first, replace last. Oh well no biggie, it's just a number as long as the light works properly is all that matters.


----------



## nbp

Yep, I recall reading those posts about the mode switching. I was confirming what others had said and mentioning what I found to work with my first few usages. If I needed instant high a keychain twisty wouldn't be what I'd choose anyways, so if a slower activation is what's needed to get it to shift properly that really doesn't bother me. I'll keep practicing. Haha.


----------



## wacbzz

So I called the local store to find out about the ETA of the plus and it turns out that they are still waiting...so I just ordered one from GG this afternoon. 

I'm wondering though about carrying the light. For those that have theirs, are you carrying it in your pocket or on a keyring? If it is on the keyring, are you using the black piece that snaps on to the tail end of the light to hold it there, or have you removed that piece, put the small ring on the actual light and then on the keyring? 
Y
I have my A on my keyring, but I'm thinking about (given its output) just putting it in my pocket...


----------



## run4jc

wacbzz said:


> I'm wondering though about carrying the light. For those that have theirs, are you carrying it in your pocket or on a keyring? If it is on the keyring, are you using the black piece that snaps on to the tail end of the light to hold it there, or have you removed that piece, put the small ring on the actual light and then on the keyring?
> Y
> I have my A on my keyring, but I'm thinking about (given its output) just putting it in my pocket...



No doubt you'll get many different answers and I'll be happy to be the first to share. I keep one of my Titan As on my keyring, and reserve the Titan Plus for pocket carry as shown:




This is one a VERY FEW lights that I have ever used the pocket clip. There's enough heft to the light and the clip is strong enough that it has not slipped or fallen out, even getting in and out of the car, etc. I took the key ring attachment off of mine and placed it in a drawer on day one - haven't used it at all. 

Scout24 HERE took his to a completely different level and removed the lanyard attachment. I'd really like to do that with mine as well!

I find the length and weight just a bit too much for my key ring - dangling from the ignition switch while driving...just too much. The Titan A is perfect for that.

YMMV


----------



## Kilovolt

I carry mine hanging from my neck under the shirt held by a piece of string. I took off both the clip and the plastic piece. The light can be used for short needs just taking it out of the shirt without removing it from the neck.


----------



## nbp

I am all about clips personally so it's been clipped on the pocket for me these couple days. I bought this light primarily for use with dress pants, which I have to wear a couple times a week. My favorite form factor overall is 1xCR123 but in slacks that can be too bulky sometimes. This light is very classy, and is certainly no slouch with the output but is sleek and small enough to be clipped in the dress pants and virtually disappear. For that purpose it is about perfect.


----------



## wacbzz

So three for three on pocket/neck carry vs keychain carry...surely not what SF had in mind for the light, but given the very useful output, it's no wonder. 

Any others?


----------



## SVT-ROY

Interesting, well I have been carrying the titan A in my right pocket at the very bottom. E1D and SF Charlie knive above. Microtech halo on right hip and microtech utx70 at the bottom of my left pocket. Very very useful/helpful this way. 3 blades and at least 2 lights. Weekdays a 3rd SF peacekeeper left secondary pocket(5.11 tac).
I'm sure as soon as the plus version gets here (Monday goinggear) Something will change.


----------



## scout24

Thanks, Dan, for the picture link.  I've been using the clip-to-pocket method when pants material is thin enough, otherwise it just gets tossed in the bottom of my LF pocket with keys, etc. Wish the regular Titan was built the same way, it's a bunch lighter and I'd carry it off my keys more with a clip...


----------



## Robin24k

Has anyone tried to do runtime tests with L92 or otherwise used the light continuously? It turns off after 8-10 minutes, which makes me think that the PTC tripped.


----------



## wacbzz

While the sample size is admittedly very small so far, I'm surprised that no one has yet reported to keeping their Plus on their keychain. Is it perhaps that the A is already there and the Plus is really better than a keychain carry light? I'm anticipating that scenario to be the one for me when mine arrives...


----------



## nbp

It's a pretty solid slug of metal to be dangling from the keys, IMO. I like a minimalist keyring, and an E01 is about the biggest thing I've ever been able to tolerate there. With the additional carry options and high output of the Plus I consider it a crossover light between keychain and EDC. Frankly, for most people this light could easily be their primary EDC versus a small low output backup, which is what I think of in keychain lights.


----------



## crojoe

I keep mine on my keychain. No problems.


----------



## wacbzz

I received my Plus this afternoon. The first thing that I did was unscrew the endcap and removed the clip. Edges are way too sharp. I really like the Eneloop Pro that comes with the light. Compared to the A, this light is twice as heavy. Relatively speaking though, the difference between 1 ounce and 2 ounces is, unless you are a gram weenie, I find it to be totally negligible. 

















I'll be trying it out tonight, but my initial impression is that the A will stay on my keyring and the Plus will be in my pocket. More later...it's date-night! 19 on the 19th.


----------



## RobertM

After following both Titan threads from the beginning, you guys finally convinced me to go ahead and _roll the dice_... order a Titan Plus.  
Fingers crossed for a centered LED and gasket! :sweat:


----------



## SVT-ROY

nbp said:


> Yessir Andy! I held off so long on the A that this came out in the meantime with a feature set I liked more. Haha. At that price it was a no-brainer.
> 
> I took it out for a bit tonight. It's definitely bright for a AAA! The beam is quite nice as well. Fairly floody, which I like. The UI takes some learning. If I cycle fast, it seems like L-M-M-H. But if I give it a moment on each level before switching it is quite consistent L-M-H. Do others find the same to be true?




I found the same issue. L-M-M-H. Unless you twist very slow. Maybe we're just to fast for our own good.


----------



## nbp

I think we got used to other multitwist lights that require super fast shifts. Finally a light my speed. Hahaha.


----------



## wacbzz

So far, the only thing I find to be missing on this light (and by extension, also missing on the A) is some type of knurling on the twisty head. Both lights can be operated by one hand, but some knurling on the head would make single handed operation that much easier.


----------



## pjandyho

SVT-ROY said:


> I found the same issue. L-M-M-H. Unless you twist very slow. Maybe we're just to fast for our own good.





nbp said:


> I think we got used to other multitwist lights that require super fast shifts. Finally a light my speed. Hahaha.


Honestly, it might be a good feature too. With most twisty keychain lights there are some slight slack in the thread fit to allow for easier twist action. I realized that at times while cycling through the output I might apply pressure sideways and accidentally close the circuit to turn on the light without actually tightening the head fully. That resulted in the skipping of outputs. An example would be instead of L,M,H, it went from L straight to H, because M skipped by so fast I don't even notice it.

The delayed twisting from Surefire may prevent users from blinding themselves if Max is not the output the user desire to use there and then.


----------



## Sean

Well, so far I have not noticed any flickering with the replacement Titan Plus that Surefire sent me. LED is centered and the o-ring around the lens is centered much better than my first Titan Plus.


----------



## RobertM

Sean said:


> Well, so far I have not noticed any flickering with the replacement Titan Plus that Surefire sent me. LED is centered and the o-ring around the lens is centered much better than my first Titan Plus.



That is great to hear! :twothumbs


----------



## DimmerD

I was hoping you got a good one, seems kind of odd that they just sent a new one unopened. I would at least want them to open it and check for proper operation before shipping it out. Yes it may be new but the original 1 you bought was new too if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sean

DimmerD said:


> I was hoping you got a good one, seems kind of odd that they just sent a new one unopened. I would at least want them to open it and check for proper operation before shipping it out. Yes it may be new but the original 1 you bought was new too if you know what I mean.



I was thinking the same thing. But it's possible that they did one of two things:

-Tested it before having it packaged up. 
-Are now testing ALL Titan Pluses more rigorously looking for these specific issues and weeding them out.


----------



## DimmerD

Sean said:


> I was thinking the same thing. But it's possible that they did one of two things:
> 
> -Tested it before having it packaged up.
> -Are now testing ALL Titan Pluses more rigorously looking for these specific issues and weeding them out.


That makes sense, how long did it take to get the replacement? Mines been out a tad over 3 weeks now.


----------



## recDNA

Do they make a "tactical" high only in either titan model?


----------



## nbp

Nope they are both multimode. 

Tactical keychain light... Sorry that made me chuckle. [emoji6]


----------



## Sean

DimmerD said:


> That makes sense, how long did it take to get the replacement? Mines been out a tad over 3 weeks now.



About 5 weeks.


----------



## neutralwhite

Is any one selling these in the United Kingdom or Europe yet ?.
thank you.


----------



## Kilovolt

neutralwhite said:


> Is any one selling these in the United Kingdom or Europe yet ?.
> thank you.



I bought mine from Flashlightshop.de


----------



## SVT-ROY

After handling this for a few days, I'm really enjoying it. It could use some knurling on the head like previously stated. I carry it around the neck, the QD is very handy. Although I use the sideways pressure to activate most often. It eliminates the knurling issue, and just feels right. 
The Titan A still sits in my right pocket. When I swapped heads,the same issues are still there. Flickering upon slow activation of the A,and L-M-M-H on the B. This tells me it has nothing to do with the body.


----------



## doctordun

Just got notified that my card was finally charged by Surefire. It's on the way!

Has anyone tried Amazon Basics High Capacity with this light?


----------



## nbp

No knurling for me please. 

I am getting the hang of the UI. I have the best results when my off/on twists are very fast but there is just an extra moment between them. If I cycle too fast I can get two mediums and if I twist too slow I can get two mediums. But if I off/on fast with a moment between it is crisp. I don't know if that makes any sense at all but I don't know how else to explain. Haha


----------



## LAtraffic

Anyone know of any place with the Plus in stock ? I have come to terms with the fact that I am an flashaholic and will be no longer denying myself this killer light.


----------



## HistoryChannel

nbp said:


> Nope they are both multimode.
> 
> Tactical keychain light... Sorry that made me chuckle. [emoji6]



It would actually work as a backup light I think. I have a 2211X and it's basically the same 300 lumen output and beam pattern with faceted reflector. It's awesome when used with a handgun. Although it's really effective close range like small/medium room a wide beam and I like how it fills up the room with light. 

A Titan Plus Tactical version that turns on in high mode and can switch to low mode would be great for me. It would be ideal compliment to a small CCW when a larger flashlight is inappropriate or hard to conceal?


----------



## nbp

I disagree. Not about the beam or output, I'm sure that's adequate, but with the form factor and UI. It is a super light for its intended purpose but a tactical light it is not. I'll admit I have not used a light with a handgun before but from my reading and perception of how I would use them together this light is not well suited. Small, fiddly lights, difficult to hold and requiring two hands to operate are not what I want to attempt to deploy in a mission critical situation, while my other hand is on a firearm. I want something that is easy to retrieve, easy to grip, and simple and fast to activate. Multimode twisty AAA are by default precluded from that sort of duty IMO. SF makes tons of other lights that do that job. If you have space for a weapon, you have space for an EB1 and it'll do just what you need.


----------



## leon2245

+1 These ideas.

I too would like a single mode "tac" version or whatever they want to call it, & knurling on the head.


----------



## Gadgetman7

I think a tactical version would need a forward push button. it would default to high but really should only have one mode. I'm not sure there's much of a market for that...


----------



## nbp

Gadgetman7 said:


> I think a tactical version would need a forward push button. it would default to high but really should only have one mode. I'm not sure there's much of a market for that...




I'm sure someone would buy a light like that, it probably already exists. But basically it is a completely different light than the Titan Plus.


----------



## jodoma

A tactical version would be awesome. I would want a clicky similar to the streamlight microstream...knurling, and a smaller removable ring-something like the "combat ring" on the z2x. Would be an awesome backup light and the clicky would be even more useful for edc.


----------



## nbp

If I could change everything about this light, I would really like it. Hahaha.


----------



## Shoopmonster

Scout24,

I was hoping you could provide details on how you modified the tailcap. I had the same idea before I saw the pictures and would like to know how it was done. Thanks.


----------



## neutralwhite

Any shots of the tint please?.
3000k ?. 
CRI?.
thanks.


----------



## LAtraffic

I was able to find the Titan Plus in stock and ordered it up. Always thought my first Surefire would be a 6p or E2 or something of that nature. Thank you again for all of those that took the time to post pics and do mini reviews on the light.


----------



## GMUGNIER

Shoopmonster said:


> Scout24,
> 
> I was hoping you could provide details on how you modified the tailcap. I had the same idea before I saw the pictures and would like to know how it was done. Thanks.



Hacksaw and then file the burrs, or a grinder would take it off. It is very soft brass.


----------



## LGT

wacbzz said:


> So far, the only thing I find to be missing on this light (and by extension, also missing on the A) is some type of knurling on the twisty head. Both lights can be operated by one hand, but some knurling on the head would make single handed operation that much easier.


l agree. The head does tend to get slippery. My AAA Maratac has knurling and is so much easier to use. But the SF has the lumen output, and order I want them in, L-M-H,


----------



## DimmerD

Got mine back from Surefire yesterday, well not exactly the one I sent but a replacement anyway. Had serial number 268 or so, new one is in the 4000's.
Smooth operation, no more flickering on this one. Modes switch slightly differently on this one, hard to explain though. Light comes on but almost has a pause before it lights, kind of like a florescent light does. Where is has to warm up a second, then it lights all the way up. Most noticeable when switching to medium, it's not a problem. It's something slightly different that I noticed on this one.
Anyway it's my EDC for now and while I have never been a clip person I seem to be liking the clip! And the clip is not as sharp on this one either, first one was pretty sharp.


----------



## GMUGNIER

So what is the cheapest price that everyone is seeing right now? I found it for $72.00 plus shipping, but it's not in stock at the moment.


----------



## doctordun

Anyone know what type of emitter is in this?


----------



## parnass

GMUGNIER said:


> So what is the cheapest price that everyone is seeing right now? I found it for $72.00 plus shipping, but it's not in stock at the moment.



The price doesn't matter if it is not available.

I paid $99.99 US with free shipping. I tried to apply discount codes when I ordered a Titan Plus from a CPF supporting dealer and was told that, _"Unfortunately Surefire is one of the brands we carry that do not allow us to discount the prices in store or with online codes."_


----------



## GMUGNIER

Well sure price matters at least to me it does - and i didn't say it wasn't available i just said they don't have it in stock at the moment, but the place i found it does accept back orders.


----------



## wacbzz

Doesn't "they don't have any in stock at the moment" = "unavailable?" :nana:


----------



## GMUGNIER

yes - but - A patient monkey can wait like a blade of grass.


----------



## jruser

On high, how are the run times? Is there a stepdown at a certain time?


----------



## doctordun

It took 6 days from the time Surefire finally hit my credit card until I had it in my hands.
First impressions: 
I love it. 
The UI is certainly a bit different from what I would expect, but I am learning the timing.
It is a very impressive light in such a small package.


----------



## LAtraffic

I also paid 99.99 with free shipping, I am not a patient monkey and want that #$#@ NOW


----------



## parnass

My new Titan Plus, serial number above A00800 arrived today. The LED and white bezel O-ring are centered. The beam tint is good -- not green, yellow, nor blue. Pocket clip edges feel somewhat sharp, as reported by others.

No surprises so far, and I await darkness.


----------



## Robin24k

Runtime test results are in. 














​


----------



## parnass

Robin24k said:


> Runtime test results are in.


:thanks: Thanks for creating the runtime graphs.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Would be good to see if high would come back on full strength if turned off after 5 minutes then turned back on after being off for about 1 minute.

Bill


----------



## Robin24k

Bullzeyebill said:


> Would be good to see if high would come back on full strength if turned off after 5 minutes then turned back on after being off for about 1 minute.
> 
> Bill


I didn't do any duty cycle testing, but I did try it with lithium primary and it came back to the same ~60% output after resting a couple of minutes (it seems like the Titan Plus generates enough heat to trip the L92's PTC).


----------



## Noctiluco

Many thanks for your work and Graphs!. I see a very good performance of lithium AAA in mediun level, instead the poor performance in high; but on the whole, Ni-Mh offers the better income.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Noctiluco said:


> Many thanks for your work and Graphs!. I see a very good performance of lithium AAA in mediun level, *instead the poor performance in high*; but on the whole, Ni-Mh offers the better income.



It's a race car, Noctiluco; it's got a threshold. High for the Titan Plus is like being in the red. It's not good for a race car to be in the red too long. 

~ Chance


----------



## Robin24k

Noctiluco said:


> Many thanks for your work and Graphs!. I see a very good performance of lithium AAA in mediun level, instead the poor performance in high; but on the whole, Ni-Mh offers the better income.


It's actually not poor performance, it shut off due to the battery's thermal protection.


----------



## rjking

Robin24k said:


> It's actually not poor performance, it shut off due to the battery's thermal protection.



Hi Robin24K

I tested mine with an energizer lithium on high and its running continually for more than an hour now on a somewhat tapering output. Unfortunately, I don't have any equipment to test exact lumen count but I'll post back in as to how long it will run down to the minimum usable output. Maybe, you can redo your lithium run.


----------



## rjking

Run completed at 2 hour and 53 minutes with a declining output from high and simply switched off with about 8-10 lumens. Resting the battery for 5 minutes didn't make any difference as it will only turn on and switch off in less than a minute. Overall, I'm happy with the runtime. :thumbsup:


----------



## RI Chevy

Did you measure the voltage in the battery ipon completion of the test. Just curious how much was left.


----------



## rjking

Now that you mentioned it, it says 1.38 on my crap tester and it actually works on a Lumintop tool AAA. I will put it back in on the Titan plus to see if there's still some juice left to run it.


----------



## RI Chevy

Thanks. Seems kind of high. Probably get a more accurate reading with a conventional DMM on battery directly.


----------



## rjking

It only run for 11 minutes on low and now the battery reads .70 on my DMM.


----------



## RI Chevy

That sounds more realistic. Thanks for doing this test for us.


----------



## [email protected]

Picked up two last night. Gave one to a friend and playing with the second. A few initial observations. White o-ring - acceptable to me on both ( s/n 908 and 1982) head turns easily and fairly smooth. To me it's heavy for a keychain but fine for a lanyard or pocket carry. The 900 mA Eneloop Pro was a nice touch as the Titan A came with a Surefire labeled 750 mA cell and I expected the same. So far the only thing I don't like is the type style used for the name. Now to live with it for a few weeks to see if it becomes my go to light


----------



## Robin24k

rjking said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any equipment to test exact lumen count but I'll post back in as to how long it will run down to the minimum usable output. Maybe, you can redo your lithium run.


I just ran it a third time with the same result. What's the expiration on your L92? Mine are 03-2026, which is the latest one that says "9x longer lasting".

EDIT: Actually, not quite...I thought it was going to shut off like the previous runs, but it just picked up to ~8% output. Did yours maintain about 25 lumens for most of the runtime?

EDIT2: It's back up to 20% now. I think that with each "ripple" in the runtime chart, output resets to however much the battery can handle. :thinking:


----------



## rjking

The expiry of the one I used is 12-2034. Majority of the runtime up to 2 hours is a bit higher than medium. The High is less than 30 minutes then dropping to between medium and high.


----------



## Robin24k

rjking said:


> The expiry of the one I used is 12-2034. Majority of the runtime up to 2 hours is a bit higher than medium. The High is less than 30 minutes then dropping to between medium and high.


I guess you have even newer ones, which has a 20-year shelf life? Just finished the test, here's the updated chart:


----------



## RI Chevy

How hot did the light get?


----------



## rjking

Not hot enough to be uncomfortable to hold.


----------



## RI Chevy

Ok Thank you sir.


----------



## doctordun

I will confess my ignorance. I am having a hard time reading the graphs.
Is there one graph for each low, medium and high for the different batteries?


----------



## Robin24k

doctordun said:


> I will confess my ignorance. I am having a hard time reading the graphs.
> Is there one graph for each low, medium and high for the different batteries?


I guess the Eneloop graph is confusing, as it's the only one with multiple modes on the same graph (purpose is to compare Eneloop with Eneloop Pro). There is one graph for each mode (low is still in progress).


----------



## Robin24k

Runtime test on low is complete. Here are all the graphs:



Robin24k said:


> ​


----------



## RobertM

Robin24k, thanks for all the graphs–especially low mode!


----------



## nbp

Being my first brass light, I never realized how soft a metal it is. This light will get dinged up by other stuff in your pockets. For me it's not an issue as it is a user all the way, but if you want a perfect one I'd order two. Haha. 

That said I am digging this one. I still have a mode shift issue here and there but it ticks so many boxes for my intended usage that I really don't mind.


----------



## kaichu dento

nbp said:


> Being my first brass light, I never realized how soft a metal it is. This light will get dinged up by other stuff in your pockets.


That's why I'd rather see bronze than brass. They used to make swords out of bronze because it's some pretty tough stuff. Tin and copper is much better than zinc and copper. 

I guess I'd better get back in line and get both of these lights.


----------



## LAtraffic

Thank you for putting up those runtime graphs. 

I received my lil beauty today. Like several have said, me emitter is not centered. The beam is visibly affected by this, some slight donut effect. Would you guys send this one to surefire? Outside of that, I love this light. It really is impressively bright running one single aaa. Will probably be my companion on an upcoming international trip.


----------



## Kestrel

LAtraffic said:


> I received my lil beauty today. Like several have said, me emitter is not centered. The beam is visibly affected by this, some slight donut effect. Would you guys send this one to surefire? Outside of that, I love this light. It really is impressively bright running one single aaa. Will probably be my companion on an upcoming international trip.


No dog in this fight (haven't joined this club yet), but the degree of off-center doesn't look that bad to me.
One thing to keep in mind is that there is always the risk of getting some other issue in a replacement light; if you're happy with the other aspects of the unit you already have, I'd say it's worth keeping. :shrug:


----------



## run4jc

nbp said:


> Being my first brass light, I never realized how soft a metal it is. This light will get dinged up by other stuff in your pockets. For me it's not an issue as it is a user all the way, but if you want a perfect one I'd order two. Haha.
> 
> That said I am digging this one. I still have a mode shift issue here and there but it ticks so many boxes for my intended usage that I really don't mind.



Been carrying mine in my pocket for over 6 weeks now. Not a ding to be seen.


----------



## nbp

You must have soft pockets! Lol. I think mine has met a couple Atwood tools and possibly an Armytek Prime C2. So yeah it didn't stand a chance.


----------



## DimmerD

The other night I was replacing my battery and dropped the head on the concrete floor. Looked and didn't see any dings or scratches so I went to screw the head on and as soon as it touched the battery it came on in high, uhoh. Played with it a bit and finally just screwed the head all of the way on until it bottomed out. The light went to low and started working properly again. I am guessing this would not have happened if I dropped the whole light with the battery installed.


----------



## run4jc

nbp said:


> You must have soft pockets! Lol. I think mine has met a couple Atwood tools and possibly an Armytek Prime C2. So yeah it didn't stand a chance.



Nope, there's plenty in the pocket to ding it. Keys, change, and a Titan A on the key ring. I've dropped it on concrete and tile, too.


----------



## scout24

I've carried mine a fair bit now, usually in the same pocket as my keys. The only marks are from my buzzing off the keychain attachment point to make it a flat top... :devil:


----------



## nbp

Really, no marks? I mean, mine is not "beat up" by any means but there are little nicks and dings in the sharper edges of it. Maybe mine is made of gold! Haha. It doesn't bother me at all, I'm just used to carrying Ti a lot which almost never dings up!


----------



## Tiraspol

I will thank Robin24k for his use-full diagrams. That's just where I was waiting for. But there is still something I really like to know about. Obvious you can use the full 300 lumens power only for a very short time. I guess that to use it's full power again, you must close the light, and turn it on once again. But is there a timer or a thermostat inside the light, so that it will be required to wait a certain time before you can turn on the light and it will give it's full power again, and if yes, how long would it take to access full power once again? Anyone?


----------



## Sean

Thanks for the graphs Robin! Your test on high (using NIMH AAA) match up exactly to what I observed when I ran my test.


----------



## HistoryChannel

I just had double whammy bad luck day! So bummed.... First, I had the Titan Plus clipped to my front right pocket this morning. In the afternoon, I went to use it and its GONE!!! It must have fallen out!! The clip is not very secure. I was sooooo bummed. I searched and searched for about an hour. No luck..

So I open up another new Titan Plus and I got the dreaded flickering!!! To top it off the tint was greenish and beam was not smooth. SO I call SF right away and explain the problem. They gave me an RMA and after work I dropped it off at UPS which cost me $8.43 for shipping. SF told me that they are way behind on repairs due to lack of staff and to expect about 4-6 week turn around after they receive it. 

Now I'm contemplating if I should open up another Titan Plus or wait 4-6 weeks until I get the one repaired or replaced....

Well I guess there's one good news, the SF tech told me that they are expecting the pink Titans to arrive next week and they will start fulfilling orders and it will be in the order placed. So hopefully maybe end of next week I'll see some pink Titans show up.


----------



## Kestrel

HistoryChannel said:


> [...] SF told me that they are way behind on repairs due to lack of staff and to expect about 4-6 week turn around after they receive it. [...]


Sounds odd to say so but that's good news IMO. They should be able to figure out that the only realistic way out of this situation is a higher level of QC rather than increasing staffing in the repairs dept.


----------



## RI Chevy

Or just to send him a new light.


----------



## DimmerD

RI Chevy said:


> Or just to send him a new light.



Exactly, it took about 5 weeks for Sean and I to receive replacements lights.(not repaired ones) Maybe they are just low on stock?


----------



## HistoryChannel

DimmerD said:


> Exactly, it took about 5 weeks for Sean and I to receive replacements lights.(not repaired ones) Maybe they are just low on stock?



I asked about that and the Tech said they have Titan Plus in stock now. I don't know if orders take priority over repair/replacement though. Probably does..... Good thing that I'm only about 40 miles from Fountain Valley so the returned Titan Plus is out for delivery already this morning. I'm carrying the Nitecore EC11 today in place of the Titan Plus.... even though its a tiny light (18350 IMR battery), it's still HUGE compared to the Titan Plus so I'll see how it goes.

I'm actually hesitant now to give these as gifts for Christmas now. How inconvenient would it be for someone to receive it and the light flickers or has greenish tint or beam is not smooth. There is no way to open up the packaging to check and re-package either. Hmmm......



RI Chevy said:


> Or just to send him a new light.



That would be great if they had a refurbished section. When they get a light in for repair, they could send a new light right away, refurbish the returned light and certify as working, then sell on a refurbished section on their website. Set price based on physical condition maybe.


----------



## Gavstein

It would seem that Surefire is still giving 20% off to active-duty military. The only Surefire I've bought was direct from their site (LX2 Lumamax), and I saved more than if I had bought from a reseller, but that was years ago. I'm going to try and order the Titan Plus tomorrow or more likely Monday when they're open as it requires calling them.


----------



## shiawyih

OH my God .
My Titan Plus flickered af 75 lumens.
Aneone can tell me how can I do?


----------



## newbie66

Wow, good thing I did not order a Titan Plus. Very risky I think. Right now am satisfied with my Titan-A


----------



## newbie66

shiawyih said:


> OH my God .
> My Titan Plus flickered af 75 lumens.
> Aneone can tell me how can I do?



Perhaps return it for a replacement?


----------



## shiawyih

newbie66 said:


> Perhaps return it for a replacement?


I mail to surefire but no answer now.
I lives in Taiwan.


----------



## parnass

shiawyih said:


> OH my God .
> My Titan Plus flickered af 75 lumens.
> Aneone can tell me how can I do?



Try a different battery.


----------



## newbie66

shiawyih said:


> I mail to surefire but no answer now.
> I lives in Taiwan.



Try sending them another mail. Maybe they are short on staff.


----------



## Grizzman

It's been reported many times that Surefire doesn't respond reliably to e-mails.

A phone call would be the best way to communicate with them.


----------



## Noctiluco

shiawyih said:


> OH my God .
> My Titan Plus flickered af 75 lumens.
> Aneone can tell me how can I do?


Try to clean all threads and electrical contacts, removing all the grease and lube


----------



## shiawyih

I've try to clean all threads and electrical contacts, removing all the grease and lube,different batterys,it is still flicker.

:shakehead


----------



## DimmerD

shiawyih said:


> I've try to clean all threads and electrical contacts, removing all the grease and lube,different batterys,it is still flicker.
> 
> :shakehead


Call Surefire they will repair/replace it for you. 800-828-8809
Flickering seems to be an issue with some of the first batch.


----------



## pjandyho

Finally, after months of waiting my local dealer called me to tell me my Titan Plus has arrived. I went down straight away and grabbed my copy.

Built and construction is beautiful although there are some scratches on the finishing fresh out of the packaging. LED isn't centered perfectly but the beam looks great so it didn't bother me at all.

O ring for the lens sits perfectly with no sign of pinching under the glass window.

Apparently Surefire have not gotten out of the "green is beautiful" mentality because mine has a greenish tint. Considering I am not a tint snob when it comes to keychain light I will just accept it.

I do encounter some mode skipping issues, especially when operating it with only one hand. Sometimes it will be low and then high, and at times it will go straight to medium and high. In a couple of instances it went straight to high. This is quite common with such a twist on, twist off UI because of the lack of a tighter tolerance in the threading to allow for ease of twisting and it is not a big issue for me. Operate it with both hands and I greatly minimize the chances of mode skipping. I did initially get the L,M,M,H outputs when twisting through a bit too quickly but that sure went away when I got a hang of the timing and switch the outputs slowly.

Overall it is a keeper for me. I like the feel of it in my hands and I like the slightly beefy feel. Is it worth paying that much for one? (My dealer charges me a price equivalent to MSRP from Surefire when others are paying much more here) For me I think it is alright but I would have preferred cheaper for an AAA light. Price is subjective from individual to individual and I will leave it to you to draw your own conclusion.


----------



## newbie66

:thumbup:

I decided that I won't be getting it though. Will wait for SureFire to announce new products for 2016 and see what they have to offer.


----------



## HistoryChannel

Surefire now has my TItan Plus (RMA)... I just got off the phone with their customer service. They confirmed the delay is 4-6 weeks for turn around on repair/replacements right now. 

I did ask about the Pink Titan and they said they are receiving them in today and will all start shipping Monday in the order they received the orders... WOOOHOO. at least I'll have a pink Titan until I get my Titan Plus back from them.


----------



## scout24

Thank you for the Pink Titan info, I'm waiting for shipping notice as well! Glad they're coming in.


----------



## nbp

I got my pink pen in, and it is really built nicely, but it is rather flashy. Don't even say I told you so. LOL.. I have now ordered a Pen III and am debating to keep the pink one or let it go for someone to give to their wife.


----------



## rocketman121

shiawyih said:


> OH my God .
> My Titan Plus flickered af 75 lumens.
> Aneone can tell me how can I do?




Let us know if a different battery works. Im looking to pick up one of these over the weekend.


----------



## shiawyih

My titan plus the United States have been returned by my friend to help me deal with local, believe that we can have a good result, but I still hope surefire initially good quality control, you can save yourself time and consumers.


----------



## Kestrel

I've been thinking about this light for quite some time now; while I believe the minor QC issues that have been reported (front seal etc) are of little significance, having to get the timing 'just right' for mode changes is a big issue for me - this is a design issue rather than a production issue. My relatively few multimode lights are rock-solid in this regard - it is very difficult (even when I really try) to get my OR V3.1 Triple or my two Fenix LD01's to skip or lag modes. I don't know if I'm interested in having to concentrate on the light to get the mode I want - the flashlight is a tool that provides something I need, not the end in itself.


----------



## Flashlike

Kestrel said:


> I've been thinking about this light for quite some time now; while I believe the minor QC issues that have been reported (front seal etc) are of little significance, having to get the timing 'just right' for mode changes is a big issue for me - this is a design issue rather than a production issue. My relatively few multimode lights are rock-solid in this regard - it is very difficult (even when I really try) to get my OR V3.1 Triple or my two Fenix LD01's to skip or lag modes. I don't know if I'm interested in having to concentrate on the light to get the mode I want - the flashlight is a tool that provides something I need, not the end in itself.



I've owned my Titan Plus for about a month. When I first started using it the mode changing irregularity was really bothersome. However, with a little bit of practice (and it didn't take me very long) switching modes is easy and failsafe. You just can't change modes super fast. My advice would be to count about one second between twists (i.e. "one thousand one, one thousand two, one thousand three").


----------



## Woods Walker

Flashlike said:


> I've owned my Titan Plus for about a month. When I first started using it the mode changing irregularity was really bothersome. However, with a little bit of practice (and it didn't take me very long) switching modes is easy and failsafe. You just can't change modes super fast. My advice would be to count about one second between twists (i.e. "one thousand one, one thousand two, one thousand three").



My advice would be to return the light and not accept it. There are plenty of twisty lights which are fully capable of simple mode changing without practice. Count one second......by the one thousands? Nothing against you in anyways but it's just a twisty 1XAAA flashlight. It's not that hard or revolutionary thing to make.


----------



## Robin24k

Woods Walker said:


> My advice would be to return the light and not accept it. There are plenty of twisty lights which are fully capable of simple mode changing without practice. Count one second......by the one thousands? Nothing against you in anyways but it's just a twisty 1XAAA flashlight. It's not that hard or revolutionary thing to make.


My thought is that the delay might be intentional, as the 75 lumen output mode is probably more frequently used.


----------



## parnass

For me, the Titan Plus' mode change hit/miss is not overly bothersome. Mode skipping isn't any worse than most of my other twisty flashlights and the Titan's other qualities outweigh the occasional mode changing misfire.


----------



## Woods Walker

Robin24k said:


> My thought is that the delay might be intentional, as the 75 lumen output mode is probably more frequently used.



I kinda heard the same logic about the battery fitment issues and other problems with the last Titan. Didn't believe that then and was proven right. Given all the problems I don't think whatever team was responsible for these products are competent enough to do anything correctly intentionally even bad things and flaky mode changing on a twisty is bad thing. It's a shame because I really like the brand but have seen enough to hold off on these but to each their own.


----------



## pjandyho

The battery fitment issue seems to be a thing of the past. The Titan Plus' mode switching issue is not a defect but a feature. I don't really understand why Surefire decided that this is the best feature for the Plus and I do agree that other Chinese made twisty AAA flashlights operates much more intuitively, but as was said the other qualities of the Titan Plus outweighs the UI. I wasn't sure I would like it when I first heard about how the UI works and I was pretty sure I would hate it, but I went ahead and bought one for myself. It is the brightest AAA light I ever owned and its very floody beam sure make up for the slight greenish tint. It felt beefy as well and I am really digging it.


----------



## Woods Walker

pjandyho said:


> The battery fitment issue seems to be a thing of the past. The Titan Plus' mode switching issue is not a defect but a feature. I don't really understand why Surefire decided that this is the best feature for the Plus and I do agree that other Chinese made twisty AAA flashlights operates much more intuitively, but as was said the other qualities of the Titan Plus outweighs the UI. I wasn't sure I would like it when I first heard about how the UI works and I was pretty sure I would hate it, but I went ahead and bought one for myself. It is the brightest AAA light I ever owned and its very floody beam sure make up for the slight greenish tint. It felt beefy as well and I am really digging it.



Unless you can support this supposition I don't believe it was intentional no more than I believe the other quality control problems are intentional. I am moving on and will check back in this thread in say 3 months with the hopes these issues have been cleared up. I am honestly happy you're happy with the gear item. To each their own.


----------



## Shoopmonster

I ordered one of these and am very excited to handle it and learn how it works when I get back from my hunting trip.


----------



## run4jc

:sigh:

Here we go again. Fascinating at the range of comments - some from owners - some from those who may have never actually used the light. Although it isn't written anywhere and I have nothing to support my belief (other than many samples/comments), I think Robin24K may have called it correctly...the UI MAY be intentional. Every user claims that they have to either twist, twist/twist to get from low to medium to high, and others (me included) 'learn' the timing. I can - 100% of the time - make mine go from medium to high with the slight delayed timing of the twist.

And good grief, does it really matter that much? Perhaps it does to some - everyone is different. No big deal to me - I use mine on medium most of the time anyway.

The battery fitment issues on the Titan A were real and they were addressed. The 'issues' with the Titan Plus are out there multiple times. God Bless America - if you don't want to buy it, don't. If you do buy one, you'll probably enjoy it. If you have problems with it, send it back to Surefire. Oy.


----------



## archimedes

I'd consider myself fairly neutral on this topic .... I have a bunch of SureFire flashlights, but not this one. I don't plan on getting one of these, since there are a few features that just don't work for me.

I can definitely see both sides. Most of those who have them, seem to be very satisfied - sturdy, bright, relatively reasonably priced (at least for SureFire), runs on eneloops, etc.

Battery fitment (my initial concern) is apparently now fixed. The description sounds a bit large and heavy for my preferred use as a keyring light, though. The tint variation has been described from neutral to greenish, and that is close to a deal-breaker for me ... even frosty or cool blues bother me less. It is, of course, difficult to know how I might adapt to the UI without using it, but it does not sound as if I would like it. My preference is to always know exactly how it will respond to any given input ... :shrug:

I greatly appreciate the output regulation charts, from @Robin24k . I certainly realize the value of a brief "turbo" mode, but I generally prefer flatter regulation on high, even at (significant) expense to absolute maximum output.

I will say that I enjoy (respectful) discussion of these issues, as that is really the purpose of a forum like CPF. Without this information, it would be far more difficult to determine if this is a tool that might suit our (individual) needs.

However, I have never understood why SureFire, of all the other brands here (including both more and less expensive) , always seems to generate such ... spirited  ... debate ?


----------



## Kestrel

It was me who stirred the pot this time, so it must be legal right? :devil:

I recall back to the OR V3.0 3-mode Triple; ElectronGuru rec'd a few early reports that the mode changes weren't 'snappy' enough, so the 'off time' needed to increment modes was decreased for the 3.1 revision - with the end result being a near-perfect multimode implementation.

I of course know that a small business can be much more responsive to suggestions compared to a larger company such as Surefire; we shall see whether SF gets enough feedback to warrant design changes with any future revision(s)?


----------



## run4jc

Kestrel said:


> It was me who stirred the pot this time, so it must be legal right? :devil:



I know - and I probably should have just kept my thoughts to myself. Everyone has a right to say what they think and that's what makes this such a great forum. 

Surefire has always been somewhat of an enigma to me...never been a fan boy. Two of my first "real" flashlights were a C2 and an ED2L. Loved 'em - but sold them a long time ago. OTOH, my original gun metal 6P is still in a kitchen drawer with a vinh drop in. An old G2 in yellow - complete with the original P60 engine - lives in my nightstand. But nothing else Surefire tripped my trigger, so to speak - even the DaFab modded T1A I had for a while nor the original Titans (I had 2).

But this little Titan Plus just punches all the right buttons for me. Yes, it's too heavy to key ring carry, but that's okay - I EDC it in the bottom of my pocket and the extra weight is reassuring. It 'stays' down there, and I can easily find it in my pocket when I need it. The beam shape is near perfect - the tint on the one I have opened (I have 2) is NOT greenish but rather somewhat neutral. I've been carrying it alongside keys, pocket change, a Titan A on the keyring, etc....it's been dropped on concrete....yet it has no real / discernible marks.

And when I need light, it's there. The 75 lumen medium is perfect for 90% of what I need. Low is nice for helping light up fine print for my old eyes to see - and it's easy enough to get to high when I want that blast of output.

YES, I wish the mode switching were more simple - just twist twist twist to get to high. Heck, I wish it had mode memory. Perhaps Surefire will read the forum comments and take heart and make those changes, but I doubt we'll see that happen until they catch up with their backorders and get in an overstock situation.

So all this time that all this discussion has been going on, I've just been enjoying mine. And I carry it every day.

lovecpf


----------



## Prepped

With the announcement of the SF Sidekick, I'm torn between what to get now...


----------



## Kestrel

run4jc said:


> I know - and I probably should have just kept my thoughts to myself. Everyone has a right to say what they think and that's what makes this such a great forum.


Oh please don't do that - you're one of the best contributors to this thread. 



run4jc said:


> But this little Titan Plus just punches all the right buttons for me. Yes, it's too heavy to key ring carry, but that's okay - I EDC it in the bottom of my pocket and the extra weight is reassuring. It 'stays' down there, and I can easily find it in my pocket when I need it. [...] Heck, I wish it had mode memory. Perhaps Surefire will read the forum comments and take heart and make those changes, but I doubt we'll see that happen until they catch up with their backorders and get in an overstock situation.


I agree that it does look to be a winner overall. I will probably still get one as its pocket clip looks pretty stout and the light could ride nicely near the top of my pocket. The performance is certainly superior to my obsolescent LD01.

Oh my goodness, but no mode memory please - that would be a dealbreaker lol.


----------



## Sean

Interesting. I don't have any mode switching problems. There is an intentional delay (which can be confirmed by trying to cycle from med to high mode super fast). This helps to prevent the light from skipping to high mode when you are twisting one handed and get the dreaded stutter-step. I've always hated multi-mode twistie lights because of this! But this light, at least for me, doesn't skip modes like other lights I have had. So I'm surprised to read of pjandyho's issues. Maybe too much lube on the threads?


----------



## DimmerD

My replacement seems to be able to switch a bit faster than the original I had. Like Sean said if you switch super fast it may skip but if you slow it down a tad it switches fine. When we say slow it's not really all that slow, just a tad slower. I really like mine now that I have used it for awhile, really nice light. Mostly used on low and medium, high is almost a show off thing although sometimes that extra light is handy.
I was at a customers the other day when the power went out, I had to use it on low for about 20 minutes while shutting down the 4 servers they have. The light held up well after that, I walked around checking that everyone had shut their computers down and powered off their battery backups too. Just had to listen for the beeping and follow the sound for those that had not. Got a few oohs and ahhs, especially when I showed off high mode. I showed off high mode too much (hehe) and it finally dimmed to medium letting me know the batteries were low, I had a few spares in the car just in case but it stayed working on low and medium modes until I left.


----------



## pjandyho

Sean said:


> Interesting. I don't have any mode switching problems. There is an intentional delay (which can be confirmed by trying to cycle from med to high mode super fast). This helps to prevent the light from skipping to high mode when you are twisting one handed and get the dreaded stutter-step. I've always hated multi-mode twistie lights because of this! But this light, at least for me, doesn't skip modes like other lights I have had. So I'm surprised to read of pjandyho's issues. Maybe too much lube on the threads?


Yup, mine do occasionally skip direct to high output. Don't know how it happened but thankfully it doesn't happen many times. What really irritates me is that I may get it to unintentionally turn on in medium instead of low. I think this happened because of some thread play on the head and during the twisting action to switch it on I could have pushed the head to the side and thus closing the circuit to turn on the light before I actually complete the tightening of the head to actually switch it on. Quite common occurrence on a twisty type light but I was expecting a better thread tolerance coming from Surefire. Not a big issue but just irritating at times. I do however still like this light a lot.


----------



## shiawyih

I have returned to the United States titan plus processing, the following is flashing video Refer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv2Zg6OGfZ8


----------



## DimmerD

Okay I played around a lot with it last night and I can switch from low to medium as fast as you can twist it every time. But you can't go to high that quickly, that's where you have to give a slight pause before switching to high. I think that's why people are reporting they get the L-M-M-H when switching quickly, the extra M accounts for the pause that's needed before switching to high. Anyone else care to try theirs out, could just be mine doing this?
In my opinion this kind of makes sense, the light is mostly used on low and medium so those modes can be accessed quickly, but high needs that little extra pause. I guess maybe they did that so you don't accidentally access high?


----------



## Sean

DimmerD said:


> Okay I played around a lot with it last night and I can switch from low to medium as fast as you can twist it every time. But you can't go to high that quickly, that's where you have to give a slight pause before switching to high. I think that's why people are reporting they get the L-M-M-H when switching quickly, the extra M accounts for the pause that's needed before switching to high. Anyone else care to try theirs out, could just be mine doing this?
> In my opinion this kind of makes sense, the light is mostly used on low and medium so those modes can be accessed quickly, but high needs that little extra pause. I guess maybe they did that so you don't accidentally access high?



Yes, this is exactly how mine operates as well.


----------



## Kilovolt

DimmerD said:


> Okay I played around a lot with it last night and I can switch from low to medium as fast as you can twist it every time. But you can't go to high that quickly, that's where you have to give a slight pause before switching to high. I think that's why people are reporting they get the L-M-M-H when switching quickly, the extra M accounts for the pause that's needed before switching to high. Anyone else care to try theirs out, could just be mine doing this?
> In my opinion this kind of makes sense, the light is mostly used on low and medium so those modes can be accessed quickly, but high needs that little extra pause. I guess maybe they did that so you don't accidentally access high?




Same here (s/n A02789), a slight pause gets you high while if you twist quickly you get another medium. 

If this is really a design feature it could well be written in the instructions which on the contrary say 'within one second' for both switching operations.


----------



## HistoryChannel

scout24 said:


> Thank you for the Pink Titan info, I'm waiting for shipping notice as well! Glad they're coming in.



I got a shipped notice today and they are all set to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Flashlike

run4jc said:


> :sigh:
> 
> Here we go again. Fascinating at the range of comments - some from owners - some from those who may have never actually used the light. Although it isn't written anywhere and I have nothing to support my belief (other than many samples/comments), I think Robin24K may have called it correctly...the UI MAY be intentional. Every user claims that they have to either twist, twist/twist to get from low to medium to high, *and others (me included) 'learn' the timing. I can - 100% of the time - make mine go from medium to high with the slight delayed timing of the twist.
> *
> And good grief, does it really matter that much? Perhaps it does to some - everyone is different. No big deal to me - I use mine on medium most of the time anyway.
> 
> The battery fitment issues on the Titan A were real and they were addressed. The 'issues' with the Titan Plus are out there multiple times. God Bless America - if you don't want to buy it, don't. *If you do buy one, you'll probably enjoy it. * If you have problems with it, send it back to Surefire. Oy.



run4jc -- I think you hit the nail on the head with your comments.  I own quite a few flashlights and have observed that every one of them is unique. Even flashlights that are the same exact make and model can have differences in their beam profile, tint, and switching operation. Now that I've adapted to the way my Titan Plus works (as far as the mode changing) I absolutely love it and certainly don't consider it to be "defective". The workmanship on mine is nothing less than spectacular!


----------



## MicroE

I'm disappointed. My Titan Plus arrived yesterday and it is more like a 300-lumen flashbulb. The runtime graphs posted here bear this out by showing that the Titan Plus only holds 300 lumens for a minute or two. 
My original Titan T1A runs for 20 or 30 minutes on high.
I have purchased dozens of SF lights, but I stopped buying them a couple of years ago because the Chinese LED lights were so much less expensive and their quality was improving rapidly. That, and SF was slow to join the LED party.
The fit and finish of the Titan Plus are superb, but it's the same for Fenix and Nitecore and Olight and Jetbeam.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

MicroE said:


> I'm disappointed. My Titan Plus arrived yesterday and it is more like a 300-lumen flashbulb. The runtime graphs posted here bear this out by showing that the Titan Plus only holds 300 lumens for a minute or two.



When it drops out of burst mode, try turning it off then back on, and see if the 300 level, or close to it, works. Originally the Ra and HDS clickies would drop out of high in 10 seconds, but turned off and on back on, went back to highest mode.

Bill


----------



## HistoryChannel

MicroE said:


> I'm disappointed. My Titan Plus arrived yesterday and it is more like a 300-lumen flashbulb. The runtime graphs posted here bear this out by showing that the Titan Plus only holds 300 lumens for a minute or two.
> My original Titan T1A runs for 20 or 30 minutes on high.
> I have purchased dozens of SF lights, but I stopped buying them a couple of years ago because the Chinese LED lights were so much less expensive and their quality was improving rapidly. That, and SF was slow to join the LED party.
> The fit and finish of the Titan Plus are superb, but it's the same for Fenix and Nitecore and Olight and Jetbeam.



I think some of it has to do with owning a SF brand. Like Nike and Kmart brand Joe Boxer... some people would rather sport that swoosh. Same with the SF name I suppose. Although, I do love and EDC the Nitecore MH12 and EC11, when I'm on duty and my life depends on my equipment I find that I always have the SF Peacekeeper on my belt and SF EB2 as backup in my pocket. There has got to be a reason our military has SF lights on the end of the muzzle and not a Thrunite. My Nitecore SRT7 has started to flicker and become unreliable after about a year's worth of use so I gave it away. My Thrunite TN32 sometimes fails to work and I have to bang the light on something and sometime that fixes it. 

I still have a 1990 SF 6P original that still works. I have a drawer full of Nitecore, Thrunite, Eagletac lights that has become unreliable and faulty (can I send them back for repair? I haven't looked into it). I did have a Titan Plus recently that was flickering so I sent it back with RMA. The SF warranty is second to none, I'm sure I'll get it back repaired or new. 

I have several other AAA lights from Maglite to the original ARC AAA and I do have to say that the SF Titan Plus/Titan is above and beyond any of them as far as build quality. I'm sure there is a steep mark-up due to the SF brand but that's how it goes I think. A Juicy Couture purse is just another purse but costs 3 times more because of the name.


----------



## ForrestChump

RI Chevy said:


> Oh boy. Here we go again.



Pretty much what I said.. I think thats sufficient. Same page, different book.

I will add though this page is absolutely detached from any sort of sanity. 

Rationalization is a heck of a drug.


----------



## RI Chevy

Oh boy. Here we go again.


----------



## run4jc

"Detached from any sort of sanity..."?

Really? You went there? All of our comments - those of us who actually own and use (and have used for several months) the Titan Plus have made insane comments on this page?

Geez. It's a freaking flashlight. Mine works - really well, I might add. It has issues that I am willing to deal with. That ain't rationalization, brother - that's just common sense.


----------



## nbp

Thanks to your insane comments Dan, I now have a light I really like. What's wrong with you man?! Lol.


----------



## scout24

I must have caught the insanity from one of you guys. Hey, wait! It was included in the regular Titan AAA package, to get you to buy the Plus! And the new key fob light...  (Pre-ordered on Amazon...)

EDIT- What's funny, to me, is pretty much any light has a learning curve. My Haiku and Mule have different timing required to switch levels. Sometimes dependent on cell installed or level of charge. Never gave it a second thought, never called Don about it, just learned it and drove on. If I need stone simple or tactically perfect, I'll opt for an L1, factory SF P60, single mode Malkoff dropin, etc. Otherwise, for me, some of the quirks are almost like them having their own personality. Thankfully, there are plenty of different choices out there for us all to enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245

That's why I stick with single modes- even if the timing is perfect, the only dual UI that works for me is head tight/loose for low/hi (or semi permanently programming it into medium). Will monitor, but not holding my breath for a single mode version of any of these sf aaa's. 
lol you Have to keep up with those edit times, entirely deleting posts, retroactively quoting subsequent posts hours later. Your honor, my client pleads not guilty... By reason of _insanity._


----------



## nbp

Sure, single modes are OK if I am going to be using the light for just one specific task. But for an EDC light where I might find it used in a few different situations, multiple modes are nice. I highly doubt you'll see a single mode Titan. For a tough brass light with one mode, Peak is probably a good option.


----------



## JWRitchie76

I see Dan and Nick are fans of this light. I'm on the fence, someone push me off. Is this a really good edc option? Can I still get 15 and 75 lumens with an alkaline in a pinch? How long generally do you really get 300 lumens with the eneloop? Are the stated lumens conservative like most other Surefire lights?


----------



## archimedes

@JWRitchie76 , I think all of your questions should be answered by the graphs posted by @Robin24k earlier, here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/4768508


----------



## JWRitchie76

archimedes said:


> @JWRitchie76 , I think all of your questions should be answered by the graphs posted by @Robin24k earlier, here ...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/4768508



Am I reading that right? 300 lumens for maybe a couple minutes with the included nimh battery?


----------



## archimedes

Yes, I believe so


----------



## JWRitchie76

archimedes said:


> Yes, I believe so



That's a little discouraging. Though maybe not a deal breaker.


----------



## archimedes

Maybe just a difference in terminology, but personally I'd consider that more of a turbo "feature" than a high "mode" ... :thinking:


----------



## JWRitchie76

archimedes said:


> Maybe just a difference in terminology, but personally I'd consider that more of a turbo "feature" than a high "mode" ... :thinking:



Right! Give me 200 lumens for a true hour, now we're talkin!


----------



## run4jc

It's true - it drops like a rock. Never has mattered to me as my primary level is medium followed by low. High is rare -and it lasts as long as I want to use the light on high. I'm not a big Surefire fan, but I've developed into a huge Titan fan. Glad to see you JWRitchie76!!!


----------



## nbp

Guess I never use it long enough on high to notice; mostly low and medium. For me it's a "dress pants" light so blaster mode is used sparingly. When I'm doing things where I'll need a lot of light for longer time I'll choose another light anyways.


----------



## JWRitchie76

run4jc said:


> It's true - it drops like a rock. Never has mattered to me as my primary level is medium followed by low. High is rare -and it lasts as long as I want to use the light on high. I'm not a big Surefire fan, but I've developed into a huge Titan fan. Glad to see you JWRitchie76!!!



I've been MIA, I know. Truth is I have been pretty happy with my few lights which are a couple G2X Pro's and my trusty Haiku but I got a wild hair and a hankering for a new edc and this one tops my list. The fact that you love it Dan hold a lot of weight with me so I think I'm gonna snag one for sure. 



nbp said:


> Guess I never use it long enough on high to notice; mostly low and medium. For me it's a "dress pants" light so blaster mode is used sparingly. When I'm doing things where I'll need a lot of light for longer time I'll choose another light anyways.



10-4. I'm kind of getting that 300 lumens isn't for extended run time, which is fine. Your right, my G2X Pro's can handle the extended dirty work.


----------



## gsr

I recently got myself a Titan Plus, and I have not encountered the issues others have reported. The weight is not an issue for me, as I carry it in the sheath of my Leatherman. I'm hoping for a clicky version, as that is my preferred UI.


----------



## JWRitchie76

Got one headed this way. Can't wait!


----------



## nbp

Nice! That was a quick sell, lol.


----------



## ForrestChump

run4jc said:


> "Detached from any sort of sanity..."?
> 
> Really? You went there? All of our comments - those of us who actually own and use (and have used for several months) the Titan Plus have made insane comments on this page?
> 
> Geez. It's a freaking flashlight. Mine works - really well, I might add. It has issues that I am willing to deal with. That ain't rationalization, brother - that's just common sense.



You're taking this way to personal IMO, it's not personal at all, it is just a flashlight. In fact, I can't think of a post you've made that I didn't agree with until we meet in this thread. The post wasn't so much an all inclusive statement on everyones mental health. A portion of TITAN's still seem to function like a rubik's cube. I've just never seen a thread like this explaining away so many things that people are trying to make sense of. There are non defective samples in this thread. Yay. But they seem to be random like they were months ago last time I checked.



run4jc said:


> Mine works - really well, I might add. It has issues that I am willing to deal with. That ain't rationalization, brother - that's just common sense.



You lost me here? But it looks like were trudging the same line. You like the light, others like the light, there are still a lot of defective ones. Info just as important as the ones that work for the people on the fence wondering if they should buy. At the price thats a gamble for some people. We all don't like shelling out cash and then getting an RMA upon receipt. It appears that the TITAN maintains the same status as before.

I don't think we're going to cover any new ground. Not sure why this is so personal to everyone. I don't manufacture the light. I checked in on the status, it still seems the same. Thats pretty much all I got. Truce. White flag. I surrender.

The mods seemed to handle the post well.


----------



## run4jc

ForrestChump said:


> Pretty much what I said.. I think thats sufficient. Same page, different book.
> 
> I will add though this page is absolutely detached from any sort of sanity.
> 
> Rationalization is a heck of a drug.






ForrestChump said:


> You're taking this way to personal IMO, it's not personal at all, it is just a flashlight. In fact, I can't think of a post you've made that I didn't agree with until we meet in this thread. The post wasn't so much an all inclusive statement on everyones mental health. A portion of TITAN's still seem to function like a rubik's cube. I've just never seen a thread like this explaining away so many things that people are trying to make sense of. There are non defective samples in this thread. Yay. But they seem to be random like they were months ago last time I checked.



I don't take any comments about the LIGHT personally. Those of us who actually own the light make various comments - perhaps "rationalization" - but we speak from experience. "Detached from sanity..." - that comment causes one to pause and consider what that means. Maybe I interpreted it incorrectly. Lots more people making comments on the page - maybe they'll weigh in (although some already have.)



ForrestChump said:


> You lost me here? But it looks like were trudging the same line. You like the light, others like the light, there are still a lot of defective ones. Info just as important as the ones that work for the people on the fence wondering if they should buy. At the price thats a gamble for some people. We all don't like shelling out cash and then getting an RMA upon receipt. It appears that the TITAN maintains the same status as before.
> 
> I don't think we're going to cover any new ground. Not sure why this is so personal to everyone. I don't manufacture the light. I checked in on the status, it still seems the same. Thats pretty much all I got. Truce. White flag. I surrender.
> 
> The mods seemed to handle the post well.



Define "a lot of..."? Granted, there are quiet a few, but I wonder how many are working perfectly that are never mentioned. Dunno. 

You don't need to surrender. You have as much right to make comments as anyone, and there's nothing malicious about your comments. I am not a mod - just a schmuck who loves playing with and using these cool little photon producers. Having said that, you might be shocked - amazed - at just how useful this little light is. And the day that you receive and begin using this light, I'll be genuinely interested in your comments about the light.


----------



## ForrestChump

:hahaha:



run4jc said:


> I am not a mod - just a schmuck who loves playing with and using these cool little photon producers.


 
Aren't all of us? 


Perhaps "detached from reality" was a bit steep......I can see how that reads heavy, my bad. Still a strange thread to me though. Imagine if we were all discussing this in person, reading from our posts........I bet that would be hilarious.


----------



## leon2245

:laughing:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Forest, you are taking over this thread, again. You are looking like a troll, baiting members. Would be good if you stopped posting in this thread. Please PM me if you have concerns about my action.

Bill


----------



## ForrestChump

Done.


----------



## HistoryChannel

Dang is that runtime graph for the Titan Plus for real? I thought it would maintain output better. I might have to start carrying my Titan instead. Lol. Is there any runtime graphs comparing the Titan to the plus?


----------



## scout24

You're looking at trying to pull 300lm out of a AAA cell, not going to fly for sustained use. It's a far more gradual drop than on paper as far as the eyes can see. I've used mine fairly regularly since new, use on all.three levels, and only charged the cell once so far. More because I felt it was time than thinking it was dimming.


----------



## JWRitchie76

I wonder if it uses the same emitter as the G2X Pro? It looks like it from pictures. I love my G2X's! Awesome beam and perfect tint. Great value and best bang for the buck in flashlight IMO. Tracking for my Titan Plus shows another week wait!! :sigh:


----------



## crojoe

I have several things to say about the Titan plus. One it is made by Surefire by far and away the most reliable flashlight company there is. But, probably most important, 300 lumens 1 aaa battery. I have many flashlights. Since receiving this one I use it almost exclusively.
A problem that I can see for many people is that they spent all of this money for these flashlights and now they have no use. It's a good reason to bad mouth the Titan for the most petty reasons.


----------



## MicroE

HistoryChannel said:


> Dang is that runtime graph for the Titan Plus for real?...



Yes, it is real. My observations confirm it. 
I would prefer that it held 300 lumens for 20 minutes, but it doesn't.
I'll still keep it, of course. I have to keep it. It's the law. 
Just like when trying to decide between two lights, you have to buy both. It's the law.


----------



## HistoryChannel

MicroE said:


> Yes, it is real. My observations confirm it.
> I would prefer that it held 300 lumens for 20 minutes, but it doesn't.
> I'll still keep it, of course. I have to keep it. It's the law.
> Just like when trying to decide between two lights, you have to buy both. It's the law.



Yeah I know about the darn law... lol... I have a bunch of Titan AAAs, Titan Plus' and even 5 pink Titan AAAs. I keep replacing and charging the battery on the Titan plus every few minutes I use it. On the Titan I go a week between charges.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

HistoryChannel said:


> Yeah I know about the darn law... lol... I have a bunch of Titan AAAs, Titan Plus' and even 5 pink Titan AAAs. I keep replacing and charging the battery on the Titan plus every few minutes I use it. On the Titan I go a week between charges.



Wow! You sir, are a Titan of Titan collectors! 

~ Chance


----------



## Beckler

Ok I'll just say it:

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/titan-b.html

amounts to deceptive advertising effectively, if not technically. Judging by the run time graphs this is a 80 to 100-lumen flashlight with a momentary turbo mode (that only works with a fully charged batt.?) Obviously it doesn't come anywhere remotely close to 300 Lm for one hour but they are deliberately trying to make you think that it does. They choose to not include description of actual behavior because they know potential buyers won't like it. Am I wrong? I'm not saying they're the only ones doing it but this seems extreme and I've also seen some sites that will describe actual behavior, as they all should.

Their only out is the footnote "* runtime per ANSI standard". Is there any ANSI standard covering this or did they make that up too? How about dropping from 1000 Lm to 0.5 Lm in one second and saying it's a 1000 Lm, 900-hour light because it then runs for 900h at that initial user setting?

I came to this thread hoping to then buy the Titan plus but am quickly turning away from it because the 300Lm thing - its main feature - is effectively non-existent.


----------



## archimedes

Beckler said:


> .... Is there any ANSI standard covering this....



The ANSI FL-1 runtime standard (briefly summarized) is the continuous duration until output drops to 10% of the output measured after 30 seconds, using the supplied battery.


----------



## Beckler

archimedes said:


> The ANSI FL-1 runtime standard (briefly summarized) is the continuous duration until output drops to 10% of the output measured after 30 seconds, using the supplied battery.



I see. So then we're just seeing lights tailored to the standard the way car makers design for crash tests. Strategically keep it above 10% and it can do what-the-hell-ever before that. We need a better or more useful standard then. Or here's an idea - those little standard 'fl-1' information boxes you see; a tiny output chart could fit in one of those. Make that a requirement of FL-1 or 2 or whatever!


----------



## archimedes

.... Or you could choose to purchase a differently regulated flashlight.


----------



## scout24

For good or bad, the companies that adhere to the ANSI standard can use the numbers relative to meeting the standard to their benefit. So many "500lm" or "1000lm" lights that step down after 45 seconds, etc. At least there is a standard, and an educated consumer can make use of that in their decision making process. If the playing field is level, nobody is at an advantage or disadvantage.


----------



## Kestrel

For those who are concerned about this aspect, it appears that the similar Titan-A may be of more potential interest: 125? Lumens with relatively flat regulation, for an ~hour?, on 'High'. These two different iterations may cover the 'max blast on turn-on' vs 'flat regulated' user demands for these small 1xAAA lights.


----------



## Beckler

scout24 said:


> For good or bad, the companies that adhere to the ANSI standard can use the numbers relative to meeting the standard to their benefit. So many "500lm" or "1000lm" lights that step down after 45 seconds, etc. At least there is a standard, and an educated consumer can make use of that in their decision making process. If the playing field is level, nobody is at an advantage or disadvantage.



Fair enough, however from the product page, the average consumer reasonably expects it to be at 300 lumens for an hour. Flashlight enthusiasts know better, though like myself I think most won't suspect it's THIS far from reality! So whatever enables them to advertise that figure isn't in the casual consumer's interest, IMO. It may be doing more harm than good in fact. Furthermore the footnote makes it seem it's "definitely" 300 Lm for 1 hour when in fact it's just the opposite; i.e. what seems like a positive footnote is a negative one.


----------



## scout24

Without going back through 19 pages to find who I should attribute the following to, someone likened this light to a 75 lumen light with a sweet turbo mode. I think given the realities of the power source, that's a good way to look at it.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Beckler said:


> Ok I'll just say it:
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/titan-b.html
> 
> amounts to deceptive advertising effectively, if not technically. Judging by the run time graphs this is a 80 to 100-lumen flashlight with a momentary turbo mode (that only works with a fully charged batt.?) Obviously it doesn't come anywhere remotely close to 300 Lm for one hour but they are deliberately trying to make you think that it does. They choose to not include description of actual behavior because they know potential buyers won't like it. Am I wrong? I'm not saying they're the only ones doing it but this seems extreme and I've also seen some sites that will describe actual behavior, as they all should.
> 
> Their only out is the footnote "* runtime per ANSI standard". Is there any ANSI standard covering this or did they make that up too? How about dropping from 1000 Lm to 0.5 Lm in one second and saying it's a 1000 Lm, 900-hour light because it then runs for 900h at that initial user setting?
> 
> I came to this thread hoping to then buy the Titan plus but am quickly turning away from it because the 300Lm thing - its main feature - is effectively non-existent.



In recent years Surefire has used several 'standards' of runtime numbers to market its lights. Look for the asterisk or dagger in the ad copy.

For example, page two of the 2015 main SF catalog mentions ANSI/NEMA FL1 runtime down to 10% lumen output, 'tactical' runtime to 50 lumens and 'usable' runtime down to one lumen  output.

I agree that this practice is deceptive but that's what's known as 'marketing'. The details are buried in the ANSI standard and the fine print footnotes. Looks like they got us on that one... :shakehead


----------



## Beckler

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I agree that this practice is deceptive but that's what's known as 'marketing'. The details are buried in the ANSI standard and the fine print footnotes. Looks like they got us on that one... :shakehead



I guess so. For a company that claims, and has, some sort of reputation, maybe they should consider not having ethics similar to ebay 2xAA 50,000-lumen sellers.


----------



## 270winchester

Beckler said:


> I guess so. For a company that claims, and has, some sort of reputation, maybe they should consider not having ethics similar to ebay 2xAA 50,000-lumen sellers.



Ra lights does something similar and I don't consider Ra/HDS nor Surefire to be some sort of unethical ebay peddler...


----------



## Beckler

270winchester said:


> Ra lights does something similar and I don't consider Ra/HDS nor Surefire to be some sort of unethical ebay peddler...



It's opinion but I don't consider it minor and it only takes one instance for me. You know something's wrong, it purposely misleads, but you do it anyway. Unethical. As I say they're not the only one but as was stated above, that's marketing. And why that whole endeavor shouldn't exist as it does now!  But that's a whole other story and not new...


----------



## jon_slider

Beckler said:


> Obviously it doesn't come anywhere remotely close to 300 Lm for one hour but they are deliberately trying to make you think that it does..


imo Runtime Graphs add a lot of useful information.

a quote from selfbuilt: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?354117
P.S.: Despite the above, _I continue to recommend that people do NOT focus on max lumens estimates at the rather arbitrary time point of 30 secs post-activation (i.e. the ANSI FL-1 standard)._ It is far more important to pay attention to the actual output/runtime graphs, as these show you how the relative output changes over time. On max, a lot of Iights tend to drop off rapidly in output, or step-down after a couple of minutes. As such, you risk being misled if you simply look at ANSI FL-1 output and runtime values for a given light. I discuss the importance of comparing runtime graphs visually on my Testing Methods - Runtimes page... 


here is the High mode for the Titan Plus






it shows 20% of 300 lumens, for 3 hours on Lithium Primary.. so about 60 lumens for about 3 hours

now medium





it shows 90% of 75.. about 68 lumens, for a little less than 3 hours...

hope that helps

may also be interested in the 300 Lumen Surefire Sidekick, it has an interesting package of features. I suspect the Runtime Graph will be similar, not sure, because it has a LiIon battery. (Dont use LiIon in a Titan)

When buying single AAA, it really cant do the high lumens for long. If thats one of your needs, consider moving to a larger battery format.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

jon_slider said:


> imo Runtime Graphs add a lot of useful information.
> 
> a quote from selfbuilt:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?354117
> P.S.: Despite the above, _I continue to recommend that people do NOT focus on max lumens estimates at the rather arbitrary time point of 30 secs post-activation (i.e. the ANSI FL-1 standard)._ It is far more important to pay attention to the actual output/runtime graphs, as these show you how the relative output changes over time. On max, a lot of Iights tend to drop off rapidly in output, or step-down after a couple of minutes. As such, you risk being misled if you simply look at ANSI FL-1 output and runtime values for a given light. I discuss the importance of comparing runtime graphs visually on my Testing Methods - Runtimes page...



Wow, I had forgotten how cruelly deceptive that FL1 claim of one hour at 300 lumens is. The light doesn't even go 10 minutes before dropping below 50%.  Thanks for reposting that High chart Jon, it tells the story.

Unfortunately, most folks who see the blister pack in the store or read the specs online don't have the benefit of the wisdom shared here on CPF. :shakehead


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

I bought the Lumintop Tool, a clicky, & popped in an Efest 10440 to have a 300-lumen similarly sized light, but I don't know how long the run times are in comparison. Though I'd like to one day own some type of Surefire light, this was more cost-effective for me. Regardless, having either light emit 300-lumens is really neat.


----------



## doctordun

I still love mine. I very seldom use the highest setting, but it's nice that it is there. I like the look, the weight and the UI. It's in my EDC rotation.


----------



## pjandyho

I hardly ever touch the 300 lumen setting. Most of the time I am on low and occasionally medium. Only once in a long while will I access the high output mainly for fun actually.


----------



## kaichu dento

pjandyho said:


> I hardly ever touch the 300 lumen setting. Most of the time I am on low and occasionally medium. Only once in a long while will I access the high output mainly for fun actually.


That's pretty much how I'd use it if I had one. High mode just for those times you really need to see, or have someone you want to show it to.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

kaichu dento said:


> That's pretty much how I'd use it if I had one. High mode just for those times you really need to see, or have someone you want to show it to.



Yep, its really a burst mode, nice to have for a short while. I suppose the runtime advertising shouldn't aggravate me but it does.

I'm wondering how the similarly spec'ed SF Sidekick will do on High mode. Looking forward to the runtime plots on the other thread.

My thinking is that the LiPo battery in the Sidekick will have more power available at the high current drain than the AAA in the Titan Plus. However, the Sidekick doesn't seem to have a lot of heat sinking for the emitter from what I see.


----------



## DimmerD

I disagree that the main feature is the 300 lumens output. I primarily use mine on low and medium, I rarely use high. Low is actually pretty bright and is sufficient for looking inside PC's and printers. Medium is in case low isn't enough and high is for showing what the light can do on full for a brief period. If you need all 300 lumens for more than a few minutes then this light is not for you.


----------



## Sean

Well, back in the not so distant past, Surefire was very open about their run times and even included graphs in the instructions. I remember that time well because people complained that Surefire wasn't creating bright enough flashlights. They generally balanced brightness and run time. But the competition was making brighter lights! Yes, they were. With shorter run times. Now Surefire is going that route. Why? People want the big lumen count. 

Are there those who don't want this? Sure. The light for you is the Titan-A. For those who want the 300 lumen "boost" mode then the Titan-B is for you. 

I hear you with the claims of deception but this is how many things work in the real world (think about gas mileage calculations and stereo amplifier power claims). At least there is a standard for flashlights. The reality is that people need to be informed buyers, not gullible ones. This is up to the individual. We can't let the industry do the thinking for us. This is why people here who do runtime tests are so valuable!


----------



## Kestrel

DimmerD said:


> I disagree that the main feature is the 300 lumens output. I primarily use mine on low and medium, I rarely use high. Low is actually pretty bright and is sufficient for looking inside PC's and printers. Medium is in case low isn't enough and high is for showing what the light can do on full for a brief period. If you need all 300 lumens for more than a few minutes then this light is not for you.





Sean said:


> [...] Why? People want the big lumen count.
> 
> Are there those who don't want this? Sure. The light for you is the Titan-A. For those who want the 300 lumen "boost" mode then the Titan-B is for you.


Lots of wisdom in the above two posts, just had to quote. :thumbsup:

IMO SF has done a good job of covering both aspects of the popular 1xAAA market with these two differing designs.


----------



## magellan

Kestrel said:


> Lots of wisdom in the above two posts, just had to quote. :thumbsup:
> 
> IMO SF has done a good job of covering both aspects of the popular 1xAAA market with these two differing designs.



Yes, agree with all that.

The thing is, I sorta feel if I'm paying the extra money for a Surefire the high can't just be 100 lumens anymore.


----------



## scout24

Magellan- I can't help but think the Titan and Titan plus compare favorably as far as outputs, number of modes, beam and build quality to pretty much anything else on the market. Not bad for first efforts in this format from SF. The price point gets you their customer service and warranty, in addition to peace of mind that may be absent from some other brands which become disposable if they stop working. This is coming from the guy who still espouses the virtues of the lowly cockroach of AAA lights, the E01. I may be behind the curve, if there is something better out there please let me know! My PM box has room if you'd rather not discuss here. Thanks!


----------



## Beckler

It's partly a matter of being disappointed that the 300 lumen, 1-hour claim basically has nothing to do with anything but more just that they make the claim in the first place. That some say they don't need a 300-lumen light isn't really relevant. It would be something like gas mileage that drops off to garbage after 10 miles but they claim '500mpg for 800 miles'. They wouldn't get away with it and no 'standard' would be created to let them say it either. Anyway I don't care at this point, I just ordered a Fenix E15.  I know it won't go the full charge at 400 lumens but I doubt it'll level off at 80 either! I do appreciate this forum exists where we can find out actual (presumed) facts instead of relying on marketing BS which I nearly did.


----------



## scout24

Not to take the thread off topic, I think you'll get a brief 450lm turbo mode, with an abrupt stepdown to the next lower level (110lm) leveling off with the E15. And, that's on a Li-ion 16340 with lower capacity than the 123 primary that gives lower max output...  Different lights for different purposes for different folks, apples and oranges. It's a good time to be a Flashaholic!


----------



## Kestrel

Honestly if/when I finally get one of these, I'm not sure which of the two will be more useful for me.

Rating them as follows (IIRC on the performance specs), it looks to be a toss-up:

*Titan-A:*


125 lumens for ~30 mins

*Titan Plus:*


75 lumens for ~2 hrs
~300 lm burst mode - which will certainly be less useful than the long-running medium mode IMO
Is the low mode for each of them pretty much the same? :thinking:

Edit: Honestly, the clip (included with the 'Plus' but not the -A) might actually be a deciding factor.
Such a long 1xAAA light may ride better with a clip than at the bottom of a pocket ...


----------



## pjandyho

Kestrel said:


> Honestly if/when I finally get one of these, I'm not sure which of the two will be more useful for me.
> 
> Rating them as follows (IIRC on the performance specs), it looks to be a toss-up:
> 
> *Titan-A:*
> 
> 
> 125 lumens for ~30 mins
> 
> *Titan Plus:*
> 
> 
> 75 lumens for ~2 hrs
> ~300 lm burst mode - which will certainly be less useful than the long-running medium mode IMO
> Is the low mode for each of them pretty much the same? :thinking:
> 
> Edit: Honestly, the clip (included with the 'Plus' but not the -A) might actually be a deciding factor.
> Such a long 1xAAA light may ride better with a clip than at the bottom of a pocket ...


Hi Kestral,

You are right about the clip. It is much more convenient to clip it to your pocket. Overall the clip is not that fantastic, being sharp on the edges and it doesn't clamp down well thus leaving some free play on the pocket. With jeans and tactical pants it's not too much of a problem for me, but people with thinner business pants need to pay more attention.

I say get the Plus. I hardly use high output but it is good to have in case you need it for a short burst. Need I add that it looks lovely too? Heehee... It is slightly heavier than the Titan-A but I don't really feel the weight in my pocket. Hope this helps.


----------



## HistoryChannel

I just got an alert from UPS that a package is arriving tomorrow from SF. Since I received everything I've ordered from them for the Black Friday sale already I'm assuming it's the Titan Plus I sent for repair. 5 week turn around for the flickering issue. I wonder if they really fixed it? I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## warpdrive

ok guys, I'm still torn between the Plus or the regular A. 

For those who own both, how much "happier" are you with the Plus? I'm thinking I'll be happier with the plus but I can't imagine being disappointed with the regular A either.

Sitting on the fence and waiting for somebody to push me over either way


----------



## HistoryChannel

warpdrive said:


> ok guys, I'm still torn between the Plus or the regular A.
> 
> For those who own both, how much "happier" are you with the Plus? I'm thinking I'll be happier with the plus but I can't imagine being disappointed with the regular A either.
> 
> Sitting on the fence and waiting for somebody to push me over either way



Well the Titan A is half the price at $49.99 on Amazon right now. The price fluctuates between $45-59 so it's a good time to buy if you want one. It's much lighter, and I mean MUCH lighter than the Titan B. 

The 300 lumen is more so I can wow my friends because it only lasts for a few seconds before it drops significantly and keeps dropping. I generally only use it on medium because of this. It is nice to have a burst of lumens for a few seconds when needed but that's rare for me since medium is bright enough. 

Pros for the Titan B for me are the pocket clip, detachable key ring (very nice feature for me so it's not stuck to my keys) although I could use a NiteIze small clip for the Titan A. 

I'm happy carrying ever one. Have you looked at the new Surefire Sidekick 300 lumen rechargeable keychain light?


----------



## jon_slider

warpdrive said:


> ok guys, I'm still torn between the Plus or the regular A.


The Plus weighs Two Ounces, more than TWO Titan A's
let me add to your dilemma
The Sidekick is the same weight as the Plus but different shape and UI

Pretend for a moment that all 3 lights have the exact same brightness.
Figure out which one you would pick then, that will make you smile the most. There is no wrong choice if it makes you smile. 

Do you want a lightweight Aluminum light, or a heavy Nickel plated brass one, or a flat polymer bodied rechargeable one…? 

the simplest solution is to buy one of each 

pushing you off the fence:
Im getting the feeling you wont be happy until you try the Titan Plus for yourself, partly because you called the Titan A the "regular" one. Im pretty sure you really want the Plus.. Go for it! I mean, this is the Plus thread, you wont not be proud to post, I got the Regular one, would you?


----------



## HistoryChannel

jon_slider said:


> the simplest solution is to buy one of each



This solution will solve the dilemma..... Lol.



jon_slider said:


> let me add to your dilemma
> The Sidekick is the same weight as the Plus but different shape and UI



The Sidekick has an internal rechargeable battery built in, so we can't swap batteries and keep going if we need to. That's the reason why I like swappable batteries like the Titan Plus and similar. If the Sidekick runs out of juice it's paperweight until it can be recharged where the Titan takes a few seconds to pop in a fresh battery.

It would be nice if it could be charged by an external port, yet still have swappable battery capability (like the Nitecore MH series).

Also, it would be nice to see them stop using the old antiquated MicroUSB for charging. A Qualcomm Quickcharge port to charge at 9v at 2a. Can we dream?


----------



## kaichu dento

I still haven't re-ordered but if I had to choose one or the other my feelings lean towards the plus since the output of medium won't be really visibly different from high on the two level model, but it will have noticeably longer run time and also have the much higher output level available for a short burst when needed.


----------



## jon_slider

food for thought:






it shows 20% of 300 lumens at the 1 Hour mark for the green line (NiMH), so about 60 lumens

now medium





it shows 95% of 75 lumens.. about 71 lumens on the green line, at the one hour mark

and for the Titan A:



Str8stroke said:


> *RUNTIME UPDATE: *Member *run4jc *was gracious enough to do some *RUNTIME *tests on the light using the factory supplied rechargeable cell. Following is a lightly edited summary of his findings.
> 
> 
> Turn on - 123 lumen (122.85, but who's counting....) Battery voltage at 1.51V
> 15 minutes - holding steady same reading
> 30 minutes - ditto - head temp at 85 degrees
> 45 minutes - somewhere between 30 and 45 it dropped out of regulation - 30 lumen - 82 degrees
> 50 minutes - 11 lumen - 77 degrees
> 55 minutes - 7 lumen - 73 degrees
> 60 minutes - 3 lumen - 71 degrees


----------



## warpdrive

@jon @history

Thanks for the feedback, I guess I was tempted by the fact that I could get two A's for the price of the Plus which was throwing me off.

Maybe I will get the Plus because it's those little extras that make it seem like the more complete, ultimate keychain light. The runtime, clip and detachability make it seem more versatile especially since I'll likely keep the light separate from my keys most of the time as a pocket carry light.

The main thing I like about these lights is the beam profile.


----------



## Robin24k

warpdrive said:


> Maybe I will get the Plus because it's those little extras that make it seem like the more complete, ultimate keychain light. The runtime, clip and detachability make it seem more versatile especially since I'll likely keep the light separate from my keys most of the time as a pocket carry light.


Another thing to keep in mind is the spacing between output levels - medium mode on the Titan Plus offers a better tradeoff between output and runtime. On the Titan-A, high mode has short runtime and low mode is not very bright.


----------



## warpdrive

yeah, the medium is what I'll use a lot so the additional runtime is definitely important. 

The Plus is more a more emotional light with its brass build, it's more like a little luxury trinket. The A is all business with its light weight and simple attachment as a keychain light.

So it seems I've practically ruled the A out as I an thinking out aloud, unless I see it for like $40 or less which would be too tempting to buy just because I can't resist a deal!


----------



## djdawg

Does the Titan plus have the same life time guarantee as other SF lights ??


----------



## HistoryChannel

djdawg said:


> Does the Titan plus have the same life time guarantee as other SF lights ??



I believe the Titan A and Titan B are lifetime no hassle guarantee minus the battery but the Sidekick is a 1 year No hassle guarantee because the battery is not removable. 

Which makes me wonder if the Sidekick battery is only rated for a 1 year duty cycle?


----------



## djdawg

Thanks ............thats why I havent bought the side kick , it clearly states 1 yr.


----------



## djdawg

Sorry , now that Ive actually looked the Titan does say no hassle Guarantee ................


----------



## HistoryChannel

So are they printing the serial number on the receipt for the Sidekick? Otherwise, how do they know how long ago you bought it? Say you bought a sidekick 12/2015 and another one 5/2017 and they get mixed up and you don't know which is which. 8/2017 one goes dead or starts to flicker. Since you lost track of which one is new and which one is over a year..... How does that work. Lol.


----------



## tedjanxt

I'm betting there's an internal serial #


----------



## HistoryChannel

tedjanxt said:


> I'm betting there's an internal serial #



Yes but how does that tell them when you bought it? From a dealer or somewhere other than SF?


----------



## scout24

Or retriveable in the driver code if plugged in to a computer... I think that far more likely than inside the case. Duh, I realized as I typed that's probably what you meant... 



tedjanxt said:


> I'm betting there's an internal serial #


----------



## archimedes

Maybe that's what it's blinking out while charging ... :tinfoil:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

archimedes said:


> Maybe that's what it's blinking out while charging ... :tinfoil:



Yep, it's sending some sort of coded message back to the Mothership on Mount Baldy Circle.


----------



## night.hoodie

Kestrel said:


> Rating them as follows (IIRC on the performance specs), it looks to be a toss-up:
> 
> *Titan-A:*
> 
> 
> 125 lumens for ~30 mins
> 
> *Titan Plus:*
> 
> 
> 75 lumens for ~2 hrs
> ~300 lm burst mode
> Is the low mode for each of them pretty much the same?




Thanks for this, now I understand, in regards to runtime, neither light is inefficient (nor much better, nor much worse) compared to competing AAA keychainers, instead, Surefire AAA cell lights use slightly different circuits that release the available AAA energy slightly differently. Just calling this "a user interface" masks everything else interesting about a flashlight except how to operate it.


----------



## teckul

Patiently waiting for these to show up here in the UK 



(A well known UK gear supplier has them on back order )


----------



## HistoryChannel

I just picked up the UPS shipment. Surefire replaced the Titan B I sent in with a new one. Bummer because I liked the low serial number. I received and new replacement with A06184 serial number. Came in a sealed Baggie. About 5 week turn around from when they received my flickering Titan to shipping back.

This one must be hand picked because the LED is perfectly centered, O-ring is perfectly set and beam is near flawless. No flickering.


----------



## Still Of The Night

teckul said:


> Patiently waiting for these to show up here in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> (A well known UK gear supplier has them on back order )



Yup these seem to be rarer than Unicorns in the UK at the moment. I understood it a little more when there were back orders in the States but they seem readily available there now. I ended up ordering from a European authorized dealer when they said they had stock coming but i guess they had so many back orders that my order wasn't fulfilled even though i ordered before their stock arrived. Unfortunately it seems from their site they don´t even know when the next batch is coming. It is a little annoying i must say especially when those of us not from the States are paying a premium for it compared to what it can be bought for there now (actually, even at its original retail price it is considerably more expensive to buy here but then i guess thats imports for ya). In fact we could be considered a little crazy for paying that price for what it is but hey, i wanted to try one as it looks like it has a great beam, good tint, sturdy and interesting construction, excellent run time on medium/low and the novelty of getting 300 lumens (well, a bit lower) for a brief while out of a single AAA. So although i may be a little crazy for buying one at EU/UK prices i will reserve judgement about whether i personally feel it was worth it or not until i get to play with it.

Edit: Having checked again it seems that they are also now scarce (again?) in the States. At least now we can all be internationally unified in our frustration of not having our new toy for Christmas :laughing:


----------



## Still Of The Night

In regards to lumens Vs run times i would have to say that the high mode is for me, somewhat of a novelty and although i think it’s fun to have and play with it could be debated how useful and practical it is given its duration but I’m very happy it is there. I guess i can only mirror the sentiments of others and say it does help to be an informed buyer to weigh up whether something is right for your wants/needs at the price point of the product (this is where forums such as this and the reviews, graphs etc. come in so handy and are highly appreciated). This can also be quite a personal thing as what one person feels is justifiable might not correlate to another´s. For me i feel comfortable to try out/experiment/test/play around with the Plus at its price point (even given how a little crazy that is in the UK) with prior knowledge of its flash turbo/high mode, others won’t be and that´s fine. Once i do spend some time with it i may reach the conclusion that it’s not for me but ultimately I’m personally willing to take the risk to see.

Looking at the run time graph for the Plus it looks like it actually has excellent duration for its medium mode, which as pointed out by jon slider in post #576 averages out at about 71 lumens. If you compare this with some other single AAA lights that produce that approx. Lm it more than doubles their run time. In fact I’m not aware of another single AAA light that can produce approx. 71Lm for a little over 2 hours 15 minutes on a NIMH/Eneloop.
A marvellous graph by CPF member UPz comparing lumens Vs run time on a number of single AAA lights with an Eneloop can be found in this thread here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...LUMINTOP-TOOL-AAA-Cooper-(Nichia-219B-1x-AAA)

In relation to the ANSI FL-1 run time standard i feel it might not be the epitome of usefulness and like an awful lot of things can be manipulated for marketing purposes but i also think part of the process of being an educated consumer is always looking for the "catch" or at least sifting through the marketing hype or face value statements/specs. On saying this i do see where people are coming from in regards to the average person who might just see it in a shop and not have greater knowledge or access to a forum like this to get the full picture. However as i mentioned earlier this is somewhat a personal thing as for me at the Plus ‘price point i would want to be doing some research on its specs before i bought it. I do highly agree as others have mentioned it would be an excellent idea to also include a little run time graph to get a better overall idea but as also pointed out i am grateful that there is at least some standard rather than none in place.


----------



## Noctiluco

Still Of The Night said:


> Yup these seem to be rarer than Unicorns in the UK at the moment. I understood it a little more when there were back orders in the States but they seem readily available there now. I ended up ordering from a European authorized dealer when they said they had stock coming but i guess they had so many back orders that my order wasn't fulfilled even though i ordered before their stock arrived. Unfortunately it seems from their site they don´t even know when the next batch is coming. It is a little annoying i must say especially when those of us not from the States are paying a premium for it compared to what it can be bought for there now (actually, even at its original retail price it is considerably more expensive to buy here but then i guess thats imports for ya). In fact we could be considered a little crazy for paying that price for what it is but hey, i wanted to try one as it looks like it has a great beam, good tint, sturdy and interesting construction, excellent run time on medium/low and the novelty of getting 300 lumens (well, a bit lower) for a brief while out of a single AAA. So although i may be a little crazy for buying one at EU/UK prices i will reserve judgement about whether i personally feel it was worth it or not until i get to play with it.
> 
> Edit: Having checked again it seems that they are also now scarce (again?) in the States. At least now we can all be internationally unified in our frustration of not having our new toy for Christmas :laughing:



:thanks: from Spain for reading and writing my thoughts, you are not alone...


----------



## Still Of The Night

Noctiluco said:


> :thanks: from Spain for reading and writing my thoughts, you are not alone...



No problem :laughing:

Maybe we can find some small solace in knowing as well as us all wanting world peace this Christmas we also want world distribution of the Titan Plus


----------



## warpdrive

just a question, I haven't had time to comb through this thread. Are there any production problems that are solved in later batches? 

I'm driving down to the USA (mainly as a shopping trip) and picking up my Plus which is waiting for me from amazon. If I find any problems I can ship it back to Amazon right away.


----------



## kelmo

I just ordered one. LA Police Gear has them for $72 with the SF20 coupon!


----------



## Kilovolt

After several weeks of alternate use of both lights I notice that I tend to EDC the Titan-A quite more often than the Plus which for me is really a bit too heavy. 

I have been carrying for many years now a 1 x AAA light hanging from my neck on a string under the shirt. I have probably 30 different lights. This Plus is the heaviest of the lot and as I said I find it somewhat annoying.


----------



## HistoryChannel

Kilovolt said:


> After several weeks of alternate use of both lights I notice that I tend to EDC the Titan-A quite more often than the Plus which for me is really a bit too heavy.
> 
> I have been carrying for many years now a 1 x AAA light hanging from my neck on a string under the shirt. I have probably 30 different lights. This Plus is the heaviest of the lot and as I said I find it somewhat annoying.



Yup. Same here. I'm currently carrying the Titan Pink and 2 Titan Plus are sitting in my drawer. I find the brick like weight annoying and the mid level too dim. 

The high on the Titan A is perfect for an AAA light. The high on the Titan Plus isn't useful to me because it only lasts a few seconds and declines rapidly. I'm finding all this out as I flip between the 2.


----------



## run4jc

Interesting. I prefer the Plus except 3 of my 4 As have smoother threads. The solutions - heck, I've been using the Sidekick!


----------



## HistoryChannel

run4jc said:


> Interesting. I prefer the Plus except 3 of my 4 As have smoother threads. The solutions - heck, I've been using the Sidekick!



How do you like the Sidekick? I have 2 but I'm still contemplating if I will keep them due to the 1 year warranty. I may re-sell it since it's so hard to find right now. If it had the usual No Hassle lifetime warranty,I wouldn't hesitate to bust open the package and start using it. I have another Sidekick coming from Amazon tomorrow. 

Is the output/beam similar to the Titan Plus?


----------



## warpdrive

picked up my titan b and am very happy with the usability, beam, spacing of the levels, general build/feel, and looks. It really is a little crown jewel of a light, not sure I even want to hang it on the keychain to avoid it getting all nicked up

I used to carry my Proton Pro in a little sheath it came with and loop that around the keychain, so I wish there was a similar sheath that fit the Titan. Any of you guys know of any little protective sleeves that you can slip the flashlight into?


----------



## nbp

HistoryChannel said:


> Yup. Same here. I'm currently carrying the Titan Pink and 2 Titan Plus are sitting in my drawer. I find the brick like weight annoying and the mid level too dim.
> 
> The high on the Titan A is perfect for an AAA light. The high on the Titan Plus isn't useful to me because it only lasts a few seconds and declines rapidly. I'm finding all this out as I flip between the 2.



How do you carry it that it feels brick-like? Unless you are used to carrying coin cell lights that is an interesting observation for a AAA light. I clip mine on my pocket in dress pants and forget it's even there. And even as the high mode does drop down it stays at or above the high mode on the A for quite a while so I'd think it still would work quite well. 

I'm not saying the A isn't a great light, only that the Plus isn't a clunker by any means.


----------



## pjandyho

Anyone has a Plus which looks pretty beaten up from all the pocket carry to show? I have been carrying mine clipped to my pocket but was thinking of removing the clip and throwing it onto my keychain. I am sure those keys would do a number on the Plus.


----------



## run4jc

I've carried mine in a pocket pretty much since I got it - with keys, change, etc. Actually, it really hasn't suffered that much. 









The photos make it look worse than it actually does. The surface has some marks, but no real gouges other than from the times I've dropped it!





HistoryChannel said:


> How do you like the Sidekick? I have 2 but I'm still contemplating if I will keep them due to the 1 year warranty. I may re-sell it since it's so hard to find right now. If it had the usual No Hassle lifetime warranty,I wouldn't hesitate to bust open the package and start using it. I have another Sidekick coming from Amazon tomorrow.
> 
> Is the output/beam similar to the Titan Plus?



I love the Sidekick. Bought a second one so that both my keyrings have one. Yes, the beam is very similar to the Titan Plus - almost identical.


----------



## pjandyho

It looks good actually. I was expecting it to look "brassy" when the nickel coating wears off but I am surprised that it hasn't.


----------



## HistoryChannel

run4jc said:


> I love the Sidekick. Bought a second one so that both my keyrings have one. Yes, the beam is very similar to the Titan Plus - almost identical.



I broke down and opened one and have been carrying it for a few days. It looks like SF is using the same design for the Titan-A/B, 2211X and Sidekick. 

I actually like the sidekick and will probably use it more than the Titan Plus now. I do wish the mid level output was 125 instead of 60 though. 60 lumens is sufficient but 125 would be great for working under the hood, etc. 

The Titan-B is just too heavy to have clipped to my keys. Sidekick just feels like a car fob.


----------



## jon_slider

HistoryChannel said:


> 125 would be great for working under the hood, etc.



half the weight too:







HistoryChannel said:


> The Titan-B is just too heavy


Is the difference just the shape?
Could you please confirm the weights?


----------



## HistoryChannel

The stick shape of the Titan Plus makes the weight harder to carry on the key ring for some reason. I don't notice the Sidekick at all but the Titan B just feels like a brick for some reason. I'm thinking it's just the shape? It's like a mini kubaton... Lol. The Titan A is light enough that it's forgettable also on the key ring. 

I'll trade my Titan B for a new Sidekick. I'll post that in the B/S/T and see if I get any takers.


----------



## jon_slider

HistoryChannel said:


> trade my Titan B for a new Sidekick



keep in mind that the Sidekick uses PWM
I dont think the Titans use PWM do they?
Sounds like the Titan A already does everything you want, light weight, and 125 lumen option..

One thing the Sidekick does different, is that recharging does not require removing the battery.. otoh, the stick light batteries are replaceable if one runs low while away from a charger..

Maybe get one of each?

curious, does the Titan Plus head, work on the Titan A body? (might shave some weight)


----------



## parnass

I purchased the Surefire Titan Plus to wear in a shirt pocket and serve as my main EDC light. It has worked well in that capacity during the past 2+ months of ownership. 

Most use has been indoors, in dark basements, and inside our family vehicles. The 300 lumen level has been useful outdoors when putting the dog out and checking for storm damage.

The Titan Plus's weight has been fine for shirt pocket carry. The pocket clip is strong and keeps the Titan Plus firmly in one place while I'm moving around.

CR123A and AA lights have served as EDC lights in the past, but I wanted to use a smaller light, preferably USA-made. As 2AAA pen lights became more capable, they were pressed into service as EDC lights, too.

It wasn't until the Titan Plus arrived that I had a small, multilevel 1AAA light capable of providing intermittent bursts bright enough for my EDC needs.


----------



## yoyoman

Intermittent bursts of high sounds right and useful. Most of my use would be on low or medium. But high is good to have when you need it. I have the Titan A and like it as a backup. The Titan Plus is an interesting option for a primary light.


----------



## HistoryChannel

jon_slider said:


> curious, does the Titan Plus head, work on the Titan A body? (might shave some weight)



Good idea... it does fit and work. Looks nice too... I'm gonna try it and see it the reduced weight will be better. Thank jon_slider!


----------



## jon_slider

yoyoman said:


> Intermittent bursts of high sounds right and useful.


Using high drains the battery pretty quickly, the 300 lumens is only from a fully charged NiMh for a few minutes.

The majority of the runtime, even when pressing High settles at about 60 lumens (20% of 300) according to this chart:





imo, the Titan A at half the weight, will also average out to about 60 lumens over the course of its runtime. Pretty much any AAA powered light will, there is only so much energy to be had in a AAA battery

If you keep the Titan Plus battery topped off, yes, 300 lumens on tap for a couple of minutes. Same for the Sidekick.



HistoryChannel said:


>


Fun!
Thanks for the pic
glad it fits, even though it seems the head collar near the threads are different widths

can you do a test for us.. run the Titan A and the Titan Plus side by side on fresh charged eneloops, and take a side by side beam shot of both, maybe at 30 and 60 minutes?

I wonder if after the first 10 or 15 minutes of runtime, do they both drop to a similar brightness on high?


----------



## HistoryChannel

Ok I'll do the experiment when I get a chance. I can say that after a very short time the Titan Plus and Titan A seem similar with output on high to the naked eye. Within a few minutes it's noticeably not 300 lumens anymore.

The 2211x seems to keep a higher output on high longer. Maybe because of the 3v 1400mah battery vs 950mah 1.2v?

Also the Sidekick holds a higher output level longer as well. 

If the Titan Plus turned on with H-M-L I would probably use it. Turning on with low isn't useful to me at all for what I use it for. But I'm sure there are people that want Low first so it's one of those you can't make everyone happy things.


----------



## jon_slider

HistoryChannel said:


> ...The 2211x seems to keep a higher output on high longer. Maybe because of the 3v 1400mah battery vs 950mah 1.2v?
> 
> *I think that is probably true
> 
> Also the Sidekick holds a higher output level longer as well.
> 
> *good info! also a different battery than AAA
> 
> ...Turning on with low isn't useful to me



I hear the Sidekick can be programmed to turn on HML
I agree Low first is not my favorite, as I dont use Low the most.. I like MHL myself, but Im flexible.. still learning my preferences in different applications. I do like Low first when waking up to go to the bathroom. I like Warm tint then too.


----------



## HistoryChannel

jon_slider said:


> I hear the Sidekick can be programmed to turn on HML
> I agree Low first is not my favorite, as I dont use Low the most.. I like MHL myself, but Im flexible.. still learning my preferences in different applications. I do like Low first when waking up to go to the bathroom. I like Warm tint then too.



M-H-L would be nice! Once again, if only SF allowed us flashlight fanatics to program their lights through a USB interface it would be nice. Although at would be tough on the Titan Plus since real estate is premium on a small light 
like that. It would be easier to do on the sidekick since it has a USB port already. It's just about changing SF decision maker's mindset to go that direction. 

That would be a game changer. Second major flashlight company to allow for user programming (Petzl already has this).


----------



## Tiraspol

jon_slider said:


> If you keep the Titan Plus battery topped off, yes, 300 lumens on tap for a couple of minutes. Same for the Sidekick.



I don't own a A-plus, but for the eneloops are known for maintaining their ability to deliver full power until they need a recharge,I expect that it is not necessarily to top the battery up, to again get 300 lumens out of a A-plus. I expect that the A-plus has some sort of step down regulation in its inner electronics, probably time- or even temperature controlled. So, that after you turn the A-plus off for some time, you can use the full 300 honderd lumens again. And that you can repeat this until the battery is almost empty. Can any owner of a A-plus confirm that I am either right or wrong?


----------



## warpdrive

I would actually prefer M-L-H if I could switch the default levels, I don't find high that useful for a keychain light because I actually have other lights that I'll reach for if I need high often.


----------



## Rossymeister

Does the titan plus use PWM for its lower levels?


----------



## jon_slider

~Deicide~ said:


> Does the titan plus use PWM for its lower levels?


I dont actually own a Plus myself but based purely on internet research and private discussions, I believe the correct answer is No

Let us know your impressions


----------



## Sean

~Deicide~ said:


> Does the titan plus use PWM for its lower levels?



I haven't noticed any with the one I have.


----------



## pjandyho

I am sensitive to PWM and I hate PWM. Don't notice any on mine either.


----------



## Rossymeister

Great!

Hows the tint on your lights?


----------



## jon_slider

~Deicide~ said:


> Hows the tint on your lights?


there are quite a few posts in this thread with keyword tint, here are a couple of the search results
beam pics here TITAN PLUS
tint color comments here TITAN PLUS


----------



## djdawg

What is PWM ??
Yah I dont know .........lol


----------



## RI Chevy

Everything you always wanted to know about PWM.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3660514


----------



## JohnSmith

Just bought a Titan Plus. It flickers on medium. Anyone else resolved this problem on their own without having to return it to Surefire?


----------



## jon_slider

JohnSmith said:


> It flickers on medium….



Sorry to hear, I hope you find a fix.

I dont know if this helps, but these posts contain the word flicker
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3561790

and google found this:
from http://www.surefire.com/faqs
*My LED flashlight flickers when I turn it on — what's wrong?*


This is almost always caused by the batteries being nearly depleted. Replace the batteries.


----------



## JohnSmith

It's not the batteries, I tried multiple, NIMH and alkaline. Looking back through this thread it looks like this is an ongoing problem. I'm not impressed with the quality of this light at all. Sending it back to Amazon as defective for a refund, I won't be replacing it.


----------



## pjandyho

I am mostly on low and medium is something I use once in awhile. Didn't detect any form of flicker. Mine has a greenish tint on both low and medium. On high it is much whiter.


----------



## Sean

JohnSmith said:


> It's not the batteries, I tried multiple, NIMH and alkaline. Looking back through this thread it looks like this is an ongoing problem. I'm not impressed with the quality of this light at all. Sending it back to Amazon as defective for a refund, I won't be replacing it.



I had this problem. Sent it to Surefire and they sent a replacement that does not flicker. Works perfectly since I got it. That what the warranty is for.


----------



## joema

warpdrive said:


> ok guys, I'm still torn between the Plus or the regular A.
> 
> For those who own both, how much "happier" are you with the Plus? I'm thinking I'll be happier with the plus but I can't imagine being disappointed with the regular A either....



I have the A, the Plus and the Sidekick. Of the those three I like the A the best, although the others have merits. I also include the Olight S1 Baton below since it's also very small and light, albeit larger diameter due to the CR123A. The MecArmy SGN3 has a similar form factor to the Sidekick but is smaller.

Titan A pros: very small and light, outputs full power on a lithium AAA, simple reliable two-stage UI, good general-purpose beam pattern
Titan A cons: none

Titan Plus pros: 300 lumens but for short period, very smooth threads, beam pattern very slightly smoother than Titan A, nice quality feel
Titan Plus cons: Laggy UI, much heavier than Titan A (see below for measured weights), requires Eneloop Pro for full output

Sidekick pros: Very bright and lightweight, no micro-USB cover to lose, stiff switch prevents accidental activation, simple intuitive UI, good brightness spacing on three levels
Sidekick cons: PWM very pronounced on low, charge light blinks very brightly, a little large vs competing MecArmy SGN3

Olight S1 Baton pros: Very bright (500 lumens), very intuitive UI, lightweight, strobe mode stays out of the way, memory for last output level, very low 0.5 lumen moonlight mode
Olight S1 Baton cons: Side-mounted switch can be harder to locate by touch

MecArmy SGN3 pros: Very small and light, decent output, separate UV and red LEDs
MecArmy SGN3 cons: No output level memory, unavoidable red flashing mode when using red LED

Measured weights on gram scale of various small lights:

Arc AAA-P, Fenix E05 (lithium AAA): 16g
Surefire Titan A (lithium AAA): 22g
Surefire Titan A (Eneloop Pro): 26g
MecArmy SGN3: 30g
Surefire Sidekick: 34g
Olight S1 Baton (CR123A): 44g
Surefire Titan+ (Eneloop Pro): 56g


----------



## archimedes

Thanks @joema ... nice summary !


----------



## ttylamg

anyone came up with a twist clickable mod yet? I would like the light to turned on and off via twist but stops at a click. This may prevent unintentional twisting, plus I think it just feels nicer with a twist click rather than some continuous insecure feeling twist... thoughts?


Just got this light, and it met my expectation on the 300 lumen  

I tried looking at how the light can penetrate my hand, man, that was dumb... it started getting hot and almost burned me. LOL. I am happy with the purchase thus far minus the twist on/off.


----------



## yerevan

hey guys I want to buy one of these as an upgrade to my itp a3 96 lumen light. Will this throw further then that?


----------



## SVT-ROY

If you guys missed my post on another thread check out the clicky titan plus.


----------



## TOPDOG9000

Loving the Titan Plus so far. Surefires are durable and this one is no exception even with the small size. I used to carry a micro stream every day and this light is actually a little smaller than that one. Its heavier than the microstream but much brighter. I like having the three different modes and typically use low for not disturbing others, and med is great for most everything else. And when I need the extra power high mode is very bright! It amazes me everytime I use it, Ive never seen a light so small so bright. Im also not as experienced in the many models as others here. Its definetly more of a flood than thrower but it works well formthe size, it will light up any room or my backyard, just not a bright spot from far away. I use AAA eneloop pros or sometimes Energizer lithium, it will run on regular alkalines to but I dont use those. Nice to run on a common battery. This little light just caused the flashaholic addiction that I see so many here have. I used daily a Streamlight Stinger and always had the microstream on my sleeve. Since ordering this light a couple weeks ago I have been reading the forum and bought a Streamlight Protac HL3, Surefire E2D Defender Ultra, and Fenix PD25. I think I have plenty now and already looking to the next. Thanks a lot Candlepower the wife thinks Im nuts.


----------



## yerevan

Right on thank you for the responses. The e2d defender ultra is a really nice light I have been using it since its release and have no complaints on it.


----------



## TOPDOG9000

TOPDOG9000 said:


> Loving the Titan Plus so far. Surefires are durable and this one is no exception even with the small size. I used to carry a micro stream every day and this light is actually a little smaller than that one. Its heavier than the microstream but much brighter. I like having the three different modes and typically use low for not disturbing others, and med is great for most everything else. And when I need the extra power high mode is very bright! It amazes me everytime I use it, Ive never seen a light so small so bright. Im also not as experienced in the many models as others here. Its definetly more of a flood than thrower but it works well formthe size, it will light up any room or my backyard, just not a bright spot from far away. I use AAA eneloop pros or sometimes Energizer lithium, it will run on regular alkalines to but I dont use those. Nice to run on a common battery. This little light just caused the flashaholic addiction that I see so many here have. I used daily a Streamlight Stinger and always had the microstream on my sleeve. Since ordering this light a couple weeks ago I have been reading the forum and bought a Streamlight Protac HL3, Surefire E2D Defender Ultra, and Fenix PD25. I think I have plenty now and already looking to the next. Thanks a lot Candlepower the wife thinks Im nuts.


----------



## the0dore3524

Are the Titan and Titan Plus waterproof and to what extent? I'm sure it's been mentioned in this thread, but I'm on the mobile app and it's extremely difficult for me to search information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TOPDOG9000

I believe they are waterproof for 30 min or so. They have o rings so they should resist for a little while but i dont know the exact specs.


----------



## Brasso

Why, in the name of all that is good and holy, did they make a key ring attachment for the light, and then put another permanent key ring built into the light, guaranteeing that it will never tail stand? What is the purpose of putting a key ring attachment on top of a key ring attachment????????


----------



## nbp

I know what you mean, I have thought of that too. Haha. I'd like a tailstand version.


----------



## SpyderHS08

Interested in one of these little bad boys! They look great and i love a slim light with a functional pocket clip. Has anyone tried to dremel or grind off the split ring acceptor on the tailcap (or whatever it's called lol) to me this would never go on my keychain so i would grind that off and smooth it out. Would this void the surefire warranty?


----------



## nbp

If you dig back I think Scout24 cut off the lug on his. Looked great!


----------



## SpyderHS08

nbp said:


> If you dig back I think Scout24 cut off the lug on his. Looked great!



Found it, very cool! Great work


----------



## kelmo

Brasso said:


> Why, in the name of all that is good and holy, did they make a key ring attachment for the light, and then put another permanent key ring built into the light, guaranteeing that it will never tail stand? What is the purpose of putting a key ring attachment on top of a key ring attachment????????



Two is one and one is none!


----------



## freefly

the0dore3524 said:


> Are the Titan and Titan Plus waterproof and to what extent?



Probably not with _that_ head o-ring, lol...



Sean said:


>


----------



## bullfrog

SpyderHS08 said:


> Interested in one of these little bad boys! They look great and i love a slim light with a functional pocket clip. Has anyone tried to dremel or grind off the split ring acceptor on the tailcap (or whatever it's called lol) to me this would never go on my keychain so i would grind that off and smooth it out. Would this void the surefire warranty?



Just unscrew the end cap - its flat. How often do you need to tailstand? There is a little hole, but it's not like the entire batter is expose or will fall out...


----------



## SpyderHS08

Oh cool, thanks for the pics. Don't tail stand a whole lot just like the ability if I need to. My main reason would be to have a more flush low rider (with pocket when clipped) light with a pocket clip. Will the clip fall off if you have the tail cap removed?


----------



## Brasso

> How often do you need to tailstand?



Daily. One of my most used ways to use a flashlight. That and the moonlight mode. I use moonlight mode more than any other, and usually in conjunction with tail standing.


----------



## bullfrog

Brasso said:


> Daily. One of my most used ways to use a flashlight. That and the moonlight mode. I use moonlight mode more than any other, and usually in conjunction with tail standing.


I think it may be easy enough, though not convenient, you rig some type of stand for the light.. It definitely is a head scratcher why they didn't just leave the light flush under the quick release. They could have easily pulled a maratac deal and made a ring thing for a lanyard.


----------



## bullfrog

SpyderHS08 said:


> Oh cool, thanks for the pics. Don't tail stand a whole lot just like the ability if I need to. My main reason would be to have a more flush low rider (with pocket when clipped) light with a pocket clip. Will the clip fall off if you have the tail cap removed?


The oring holds the clip on well enough.


----------



## archimedes

Well, I decided to try the Titan Plus .... It is pretty much in line with my expectations, based on the discussion here.

I had a couple of questions about the UI.

As many have noted, the timing is very particular for mode changes. Switching too fast usually results in repeating "M" in the levels.

Has anyone else found that switching too slow will skip "M" and go straight to "H" ?

While trying to get used to using this UI, I stumbled across an "LL" or "moonlight" mode, of maybe just a few lumens. Now, I can't seem to repeat it, or find it again. Does anyone know how to select this reliably ?

Thanks !


----------



## RobertM

archimedes said:


> Well, I decided to try the Titan Plus .... It is pretty much in line with my expectations, based on the discussion here.
> 
> I had a couple of questions about the UI.
> 
> As many have noted, the timing is very particular for mode changes. Switching too fast usually results in repeating "M" in the levels.
> 
> Has anyone else found that switching too slow will skip "M" and go straight to "H" ?
> 
> While trying to get used to using this UI, I stumbled across an "LL" or "moonlight" mode, of maybe just a few lumens. Now, I can't seem to repeat it, or find it again. Does anyone know how to select this reliably ?
> 
> Thanks !



I can't say mine has ever gone from low to high, skipping medium. The Titan Plus seems really insistent on medium mode before allowing the use of high mode. :laughing:
I've never seen a moonlight mode on mine either. It would be cool if there was a hidden, Easter egg moonlight level. Please let us know if you're able to reproduce it!


----------



## archimedes

I can get it to shift from low to high (skipping medium) quite regularly now.

Try using an "off time" of approximately double that needed to switch from M to H (which is already longer than that needed to go from L to M) .

I cannot seem to reproduce the LL moonlight mode, however ...


----------



## DimmerD

archimedes said:


> Well, I decided to try the Titan Plus .... It is pretty much in line with my expectations, based on the discussion here.
> 
> I had a couple of questions about the UI.
> 
> As many have noted, the timing is very particular for mode changes. Switching too fast usually results in repeating "M" in the levels.
> Has anyone else found that switching too slow will skip "M" and go straight to "H" ?
> While trying to get used to using this UI, I stumbled across an "LL" or "moonlight" mode, of maybe just a few lumens. Now, I can't seem to repeat it, or find it again. Does anyone know how to select this reliably ?
> 
> Thanks !



I can turn mine on from low to medium as fast as I can. I do have to give it a slight pause before switching to high. And I have seen the moonlight mode if thats what you want to call it. Not sure if it is a real mode or just a weird problem. I usually see the moonlight mode if you run it on high for a little bit, then switch off, wait a second or 2 then switch back on to low, it's way dimmer than the actual low.


----------



## archimedes

DimmerD said:


> I can turn mine on from low to medium as fast as I can. I do have to give it a slight pause before switching to high. And I have seen the moonlight mode if thats what you want to call it. Not sure if it is a real mode or just a weird problem. I usually see the moonlight mode if you run it on high for a little bit, then switch off, wait a second or 2 then switch back on to low, it's way dimmer than the actual low.



Thanks for this suggestion !

Will try this soon ....


----------



## nbp

DimmerD said:


> I can turn mine on from low to medium as fast as I can. I do have to give it a slight pause before switching to high. And I have seen the moonlight mode if thats what you want to call it. Not sure if it is a real mode or just a weird problem. I usually see the moonlight mode if you run it on high for a little bit, then switch off, wait a second or 2 then switch back on to low, it's way dimmer than the actual low.



Same here.


----------



## archimedes

Yes !! That's it !!!

I've done it at least twice more now.

Any idea how long it has to run on high first ?

After just two successful tries, a nearly full eneloop was unable to maintain output on high ... and thus I couldn't get back into moonlight mode


----------



## nbp

I have no idea; I haven't tried to time it. I wondered if it was some sort of thermal protection mechanism. If you get the moonlight, it doesn't seem to want to go to high anymore. But, If you leave it off for a bit after it does that (as though it is cooling), you can cycle back through normally. Is it a way to force you to cool the light down?


----------



## archimedes

I was able to go right back to high, so I don't think it is thermal protection.


----------



## DimmerD

archimedes said:


> Yes !! That's it !!!
> 
> I've done it at least twice more now.
> 
> Any idea how long it has to run on high first ?
> 
> After just two successful tries, a nearly full eneloop was unable to maintain output on high ... and thus I couldn't get back into moonlight mode



Tried it last night and got moonlight twice. Left it on high till I felt the head warming a little, switched off, wait a second or 2 and turn on. Not sure if it's thermal protection thing or Eneloop battery being warm or something. I can't see it being a useful moonlight mode though as you have warm it up on high first, kind of defeats the purpose. And if you get the moonlight mode it won't go to high after, have to leave it off a short while and then it's normal again.


----------



## archimedes

Not too convenient, agreed, but I'll take it.

I wonder if it'll work the same with a lithium AAA ?


----------



## jon_slider

archimedes said:


> After just two successful tries, a nearly full eneloop was unable to maintain output on high ... and thus I couldn't get back into moonlight mode



guessing: sounds like battery voltage is sagging below minimum functional level after being overdrawn by the high mode
you might be able to confirm that with a voltmeter..

powering 300 lumens with a single AAA, without being limited by a timer circuit means the Plus can drain an Eneloop in about 9 minutes

opinion: the "moon" mode is just the last remaining bit of power to trickle out of the overdrawn battery.. you can let it rest and it might rebound slightly.. but a voltmeter might show the battery is below 1.2v?, and in need of charging.


----------



## archimedes

I don't think so.

The "moonlight" level appears regulated (I'm guessing here) .

I was able to go back to high, moments later, and stay there for at least another 30 seconds to a minute.

So I don't think the battery was empty....


----------



## jon_slider

archimedes said:


> I don't think the battery was empty....



you got another 30 seconds on High… sounds like it was 90% drained, and was putting out about 10% of max high..

so it still seems to me that moon mode is a sign that the battery needs charging 

Maybe someone with a volt meter could show that the moon mode only happens when the battery is below a certain voltage?


----------



## archimedes

No, I'm not explaining myself well.

The battery ran for much longer. Much much longer. It's not even empty yet.

I'll recharge it up, and see if I can replicate it with a full eneloop.

The first time I stumbled across it was within 60 seconds of receiving the flashlight new.

EDIT - Also, eneloops hold their open circuit voltage very well, even when nearly empty, so I don't think a voltmeter alone will be too helpful.

EDIT(2) - It was at 1.30V


----------



## jon_slider

archimedes said:


> No, I'm not explaining myself well.
> 
> The battery ran for much longer. Much much longer. It's not even empty yet.
> ...
> EDIT(2) - It was at 1.30V



thanks.. so, after using high, you get the moon mode even on a full battery..


----------



## archimedes

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## archimedes

Ok, I can now get into moonlight mode (sort of) regularly.

Definitely works with a full battery. In fact, it almost seems *easier* to do with a full battery.

Shift to high and run for a count to ten ( ~10 seconds ) , then turn off for a count to five ( ~ 5 seconds ) , then turn back on to LL mode.

It's not really moonlight, since I'm guessing it's a few lumens.

The timing on the high mode run is less critical, and seems to just be anything more than about ten seconds. The timing for the "off" to shift is more tricky. I've been trying to narrow that down, but sometimes it just doesn't seem to go, despite what should be about right.


----------



## dcowboyscr

Just bought a Titan Plus serial #A14250. It has the issue of design feature of going Low, Medium, Medium, High if you switch modes too fast. It also has this "moonlight" mode of the low being super low for a period of time after the light has been run on high for awhile.

I just now discovered if I turn the light on low then try to go up a level there's a spot between the light going to medium like it should or timing out and going back to low. If I wait a split second longer I can make the light go directly from Low up to high skipping medium. What's up with this light?


----------



## archimedes

dcowboyscr said:


> Just bought a Titan Plus serial #A14250. It has the issue of design feature of going Low, Medium, Medium, High if you switch modes too fast. It also has this "moonlight" mode of the low being super low for a period of time after the light has been run on high for awhile.
> 
> I just now discovered if I turn the light on low then try to go up a level there's a spot between the light going to medium like it should or timing out and going back to low. If I wait a split second longer I can make the light go directly from Low up to high skipping medium. What's up with this light?



Yes, you have described the UI rather concisely. It is very odd, I agree.


----------



## GODOFWAR

CelticCross74 said:


> is it just me or does the LED in your Titan Plus look waaaay off center?



Me too


----------



## parnass

I just twist the Titan Plus head back and forth until the light settles at the desired level. That's how I cope with the level switching anomalies. 

Wish there was a version with a forward clicky tail switch.


----------



## GODOFWAR

parnass said:


> My new Titan Plus, serial number above A00800 arrived today. The LED and white bezel O-ring are centered. The beam tint is good -- not green, yellow, nor blue. Pocket clip edges feel somewhat sharp, as reported by others.
> 
> No surprises so far, and I await darkness.



Can u take a picture of the led


----------



## dcowboyscr

parnass said:


> I just twist the Titan Plus head back and forth until the light settles at the desired level. That's how I cope with the level switching anomalies.
> 
> Wish there was a version with a forward clicky tail switch.



The mode switching idiosyncrasies don't bother me as much as the low mode going super low after using the high mode for awhile. The medium mode still operates at the same brightness so......


----------



## Kestrel

dcowboyscr said:


> [...] What's up with this light?


You know, that's a very good question. :ironic:
We've had rock-solid multimode twisties for, what, a decade by now?


----------



## Woods Walker

Never a problem with any of my 4/7 mini or 1XAAA. Never an issue with the iTP A3 which I gave to my mother years ago. It's beaten up on her keychain dropped and treated with totally disrespect. LOL. All those lights also have centered LEDs. This stuff isn't rocket science. It is quality control. Pure and simple and I don't do care if the name is SF. I checked back to see if the issues have been resolved but looks like no so will see again in another few months. Kinda like the new smart quark lights I will periodically check the forum until it appears all is clear.


----------



## dcowboyscr

So my dilemma is should I even bother calling SUREFIRE and sending it back?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Kestrel said:


> We've had rock-solid multimode twisties for, what, a decade by now?





Woods Walker said:


> This stuff isn't rocket science. It is quality control. Pure and simple and I don't do care if the name is SF. I checked back to see if the issues have been resolved but looks like no so will see again in another few months.





dcowboyscr said:


> So my dilemma is should I even bother calling SUREFIRE and sending it back?



I've written about my similar mode change problems with my Titan-A's. As Kestrel points out, it seems that some of the folks that SureFire sued for patent infringement had figured out how to do a reliable mode switching twisty light years ago. Now SF seems to be reinventing the wheel, perhaps unintentionally using us enthusiasts and early adopters as beta testers.

On one hand, it's just a little AAA keychain light. On the other, it carries the SF brand and sells for a hefty premium over other lights of similar size and design.


----------



## archimedes

What I am curious about for this UI is ... are they all like this, or just some of them ?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Just to throw my 2 cents in, I have has the Titan Plus for months. It is my almost forgotten light only because it goes everywhere I go(outside the house), but I am often carrying a new EDC to try out. Still, it has had significant use and has performed and held up well.
I realized Ned asked me a question about the O ring I never answered. My Titans both have perfectly centered O rings, even though one photo made it appear not to be on the Titan Plus. You may recall I was the first to throw both Titans in the water, both as a test and because I have a great deal of confidence in SF(just my opinion-please don't try to tell me how bad they are-I have over 160 lights and in a situation where my life is on the line, I trust them that much). I am not saying that they are always the best( obviously innovation takes time and some companies are A Lot slower than others). Sorry,back to topic: because they are rated IPX-7, and I only did 20 minutes, not 30, there were skeptics. I repeated the test, but got tied up and accidentally let the lights sit, while on, submerged completely for over two hours . Not a drop of condensation or sign of leakage(Sorry Ven, I forgot to take pictures this time).
Still not a single flicker. If I try to change modes 10 times in 2 seconds the light will stutter and stay on low x2 then medium x2. If I change modes like normal use (i.e. 1-2 seconds), it is spot on perfect. In my earlier comparison I mentioned a 4.2v Lithium 10440 would not work in the light. Since then, while in the mountains, I accidentally put a 10440 in and it worked-probably increased output by 50%(visual estimate in very sub-optimal conditions). Lost the low mode, kept med & high. I only used it with the 10440 for around two minutes without problems but heat was significant so I switched to another light. Upon getting home, the 10440 showed 4.02v. After replacing the 10440 with an Eneloop Pro,
Everything works great. The finish has held up well. The detachable tail still works without having felt any less secure, and I feel confident in the pocket clip(I know a couple other CPF'rs had a different experience, YMMV).
I read with interest the "low-low" mentioned above but could not achieve it with the Eneloop Pro. DCcowboyscr, I would recommend calling Surefire(NOT e-mail). I have had excellent customer service from them.
In summary, is it perfect, no, but in my collection of say30-40 AAA lights, it is definitely in the top 10%. I understand others have had a different experience and I am not trying to change their minds or in anyway lessen their dissatisfaction. I draw some of my most influential information from reading the actual life experiences with lights from other CPF'rs, especially those whose experience and objectivity show in their posts. I am trying to emulate those I respect, and I value all input-sometimes a newbie will ask an awesome question no one else has. Thanks to all.)


----------



## archimedes

Having followed this thread since it began, I had a fairly accurate idea of this item before purchasing, and accept its features and limitations.

I think that some or most of the disappointment stems from how a few seemingly minor issues keep this from reaching the pinnacle of AAA torches.

It is also perhaps a bit surprising that these couldn't be easily avoided or corrected by a large manufacturer with substantial resources, and for an item at a premium price point.

For a brand famous for "reliability" , it is just disconcerting to have a UI that is (to some degree) "unpredictable" and apparently just accepted as such :shrug:

Also, @Crazyeddiethefirst ... I wasn't clear from your post above if you could, or could not, get into "moonlight" ( LL / low-low ) mode ?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Could not get to low-low, would love it if I could as moonlight(or close) is very useful to me...thanks for pointing out the grammar mistake that caused it to be unclear-corrected.


----------



## archimedes

Me too, I like having the LL mode ... even if it is cumbersome to reach it.


----------



## parnass

GODOFWAR said:


> Can u take a picture of the led


I use a flat bed scanner instead of a camera and it won't take a good picture with the flashlight in that position. I've tried. Sorry.

That said, the LED is almost perfectly centered in my Titan Plus.


----------



## dcowboyscr

I guess I'll call SUREFIRE tomorrow and see what they can do. I've had a lot of Surefire's over the years and other than a couple click switches that broke and a E2D that even on fresh batteries would say 1 out of 20 times come on low and ramp up to 500 lumens I've not had any problems with Surefire's over the years.


----------



## DimmerD

I have had mine a few months now and have to say it's my favorite EDC so far. Yes I did have to return it due to flickering issues and that is the biggest bummer about this light that I have had. I use it mostly on low (regular low) with an occasional medium. I can switch from off to low to medium as fast as I can twist it every time. I love the warmish tint and the flood, exactly what I need for working on printers and computers.


----------



## dcowboyscr

Well I'm going to sell the Titan Plus, charger and batteries I've decided.


----------



## Bucur

It is so nice to have the opportunity to read such a topic before placing an order for a Titan Plus. I did both. Now that I am about to receive it, I am eager to see if mine will have its LED and O-ring centered. If so, I will enjoy my AAA light that runs @ 75 lumens for 2+ hours flat with its included NiMH battery, exceeding 2 ½ hours with Lithium primary. What else could I wish for? 

300 lumens for an hour? Come on! Even if I didn’t know what the applicable ANSI standard is, I would still know what 300 lumens are and what a tiny AAA battery is. A burst mode of 300 lumens, however, is unheard of when it comes to this battery format. I know the Plus is relatively heavy but I will be surprised if its weight will matter to me in this size. If the light is as nice in real world as it is in the pics and vids, I will end up with a winner in my search for an EDC flashlight with pocket clip. Winners don’t come for cheap, but neither do Surefire’s. I wonder if I will be able to resist my urge to chop the clip hook for obtaining a tail standing winner, though!


----------



## trojansteel

parnass said:


> I use a flat bed scanner instead of a camera and it won't take a good picture with the flashlight in that position. I've tried. Sorry.
> 
> That said, the LED is almost perfectly centered in my Titan Plus.



You use a scanner????


----------



## Bucur

I received my Titan Plus today.







I feel lucky that the seal is seated properly because I am ill-fated with LED location.











I liked the beam profile a lot. More focused than a mule and diffused enough for close-up tasks. It fills my room with light in medium mode and the hot spot does not hurt my eyes at close range in low. I also liked the tint. It is warmer than my cool white flashlights, again easy for my eyes. 

I am impressed with the 300 lumens mode. Frankly, I seldom need such a power indoors but when I do, my new mini-EDC will come handy. When the room is well lit and my eyes are not dark adapted, finding a tiny washer or screw or a dangerously sharp pin that I drop on the floor does require big lumens. Up to now, I was grabbing a larger flashlight for this until the tiny object reflects signals about its whereabouts. I reckon I will no longer have to do so when my mini-EDC flashlight is already at my hand. Other than that, 300 lumens are just for show and fun. And, fun it is! :laughing:

The pocket clip is as solid as I would expect from Surefire. The light is very heavy for what it is but even at almost twice the weight that it could otherwise be; it is still about 60 grams. It gave me an unsubstantiated feeling of robustness. I also like the anodizing color and I am happy with the overall feeling of quality. 

However, Surefire’s understanding of “_designing, perfecting and manufacturing” _a flashlight in the USA did not perfectly match my expectations, this time. This is my second Surefire and my understanding of_“perfecting”_ also includes LED centering. I was hoping that they would have addressed to this problem until now. In view of my other flashlights, I wonder if Surefire needs sending the Titan Plus units to China for LED centering before releasing them for their customers to buy at a premium. If they did, I could have believed that I now have one of the “_world’s finest keychain lights”_.


----------



## benlg

I bought both Titans, love the regular one for the size and weight. But I also like the detachable key ring and higher lumen on the Plus so picked up both.


----------



## Bucur

I chopped the tail. My Titan Plus can tailstand now. In return, I am now deprived of the anodising on the rear cap. I am not planning to use my quick-detach tailcap with ring but I can, if I wish.


----------



## nbp

Really nice work! Am I brave enough to try such a thing?


----------



## Bucur

nbp said:


> Really nice work! Am I brave enough to try such a thing?



Thank you for your encouragement. If you have access to a lathe, it really doesn't take too much bravery. It all depends on how badly you need it to tailstand. If you need this as much as I do, go ahead. Once the cutter touches the anodising, it no longer hurts!


----------



## jon_slider

Bucur said:


> I chopped the tail. My Titan Plus can tailstand now.



very clean lathe work!



nbp said:


> Am I brave enough to try such a thing?



If Scout24 can do it, you can too (no lathe required):


----------



## Ladd

Nice! I've been wondering if this mod was doable....


----------



## nbp

No lathe here, would just be lots of elbow grease. What's the worst that could happen? :huh:


----------



## Bucur

nbp said:


> No lathe here, would just be lots of elbow grease. What's the worst that could happen? :huh:



The worst that could happen would be ending up with a surface that is not plane (undulations) or a plane that is not perpendicular to the body of the flashlight. Brass is a soft metal so it would not be intimidating to grind with a coarse file. The challenge would be filing it flat and perpendicular. Personally, I would not attempt this if I did not have access to a lathe.


----------



## magellan

I took the plunge and bought the Titan Plus over on the WTS thread. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-300-lumens-like-new-70&p=4896413#post4896413

This thread didn't scare me away.  But at 300 lumens from an AAA battery I had to try it. I have lots of other AAA lights but none go over 180 lumens unless they take a 10440.


----------



## CLHC

Awesome thread going on here. I just got my SF.Titan+ 2 days ago and am more than satisfied with it.

Question on the lanyard cap end. Does one need a Channellock to unscrew it?


----------



## bartko09

Does anyone know what the thread pitch is on the Titan & Titan Plus? I believe it's 33TPI but looking for confirmation. Thanks!!


----------



## Bucur

CLHC said:


> Awesome thread going on here. I just got my SF.Titan+ 2 days ago and am more than satisfied with it.
> 
> Question on the lanyard cap end. Does one need a Channellock to unscrew it?



Inserting a screw driver or any rod that would pass through the hook would do job w/o damaging the anodising.


----------



## CLHC

Bucur said:


> Inserting a screw driver or any rod that would pass through the hook would do job w/o damaging the anodising.


Thanks! True on that, sure don't want to damage the the eye overly much.


----------



## nbp

Yeah it's hard to get purchase on it as it's kinda slippery. Could also try wrapping a wider rubber band around it.


----------



## Kif

Got two Titan plus and both LEDs are way off centered.
The hotspot is round though


----------



## magellan

Just got my Titan plus and I like it. A bit big for an AAA light but then it feels very solid for an aluminum light. The beam profile is great but a bit greenish. I also wish you could remove the tail cap keychain thingee. But overall a very nice light.


----------



## doctordun

magellan said:


> Just got my Titan plus and I like it. A bit big for an AAA light but then it feels very solid for an aluminum light. The beam profile is great but a bit greenish. I also wish you could remove the tail cap keychain thingee. But overall a very nice light.



I could be wrong, but I believe this is a brass light and that is supposed to aid in heat dissipation.


----------



## archimedes

doctordun said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe this is a brass light and that is supposed to aid in heat dissipation.


Yes, the AAA Titan Plus ( Titan-B ) is nickel-plated brass.

The AAA Titan ( Titan-A ) is hard-anodized aluminum.


----------



## jon_slider

magellan said:


> I also wish you could remove the tail cap keychain thingee.



imo a hacksaw and some sanding will get it done
some pics here
however, I just learned that Brass has risk of Lead exposure:
“ordinary brass keys like you’ll find in your pocket or pocketbook to lock and unlock your house door – may expose you to the toxic chemical lead”



doctordun said:


> this is a brass light and that is supposed to aid in heat dissipation.



I also thought Brass was similar to copper, but its actually not as good at heat dissipation at all. It is also not as good at conducting electricity.

Copper conducts heat almost Twice as much as Aluminum
aluminum conducts heat about twice as much as Brass
brass about twice stainless
stainless twice as much as titanium

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/th...als-d_858.html
Copper conducts 223 BTU
Aluminum conducts 118 BTU
Brass conducts 64 BTU
Stainless conducts 26 BTU
Titanium conducts 13 BTU

You can see below that electrical conductivity follows similar ranking

===
I also thought Brass was an excellent conductor, and it is 2x better than Stainless, but, it is actually half as conductive as aluminum, and twice as heavy.

here is a chart from this page that says
"Brass however – which contains copper – is far less conductive because it is made up of additional materials that lower its conductivity, making it unsuitable for electrical purposes."


Material IACS (International Annealed Copper Standard)RankingMetal% Conductivity*1Silver (Pure)105%2Copper100%3Gold (Pure)70%4Aluminum61%5Brass28%6Zinc27%7Nickel22%8Iron (Pure)17%9Tin15%10Phosphor Bronze15%11Steel (Stainless included)3-15%12Lead (Pure)7%13Nickel Aluminum Bronze7%

So companies that sell us Brass lights, are not really doing us any heat or electrical conductivity favors, even though we all think Brass is similar to Copper, brass actually only conducts about 1/4 as well as copper.
hth


----------



## Kestrel

jon_slider said:


> [...] So companies that sell us Brass lights, are not really doing us any heat or electrical conductivity favors, even though we all think Brass is similar to Copper, brass actually only conducts about 1/4 as well as copper.


One big thing about brass is that it machines very easily - important for the manufacturing engineers at SF. On the other hand, copper is extraordinarily difficult to machine.

Also; for a fixed-size part, brass performs quite well for _storing_ heat:


Kestrel said:


> *Thermal* Specific _Den _*“Thermal*
> *conduct* HeatCap _sity _*volume”*
> (W / mK) (J / gK) (g/cc)_ (J/ccK)​Aluminum *250* __0.85 ___2.7___ *2.3*
> Brass..... *110* __0.38 ___8.6 ___*3.2*
> Copper... *400* __0.39___ 9.0___ *3.5*
> Silver..... *430 *__0.23 __10.5 ___*2.4*
> 
> “Thermal volume” is for a fixed-size part – i.e. an internally-mounted heatsink. For example, a 1 cubic centimeter brass part requires 3.2 joules of heat to raise it by 1 degree Kelvin (or Celsius).



Edit: Although I haven't actually held either model of Titan, I suspect that one of the reasons brass was chosen to provide a more premium 'hand feel' compared to more common aluminum AAA lights perhaps ??


Jurassic Park said:


> "Is it heavy?"
> "Yes"
> "Then it's expensive."


----------



## jon_slider

Kestrel said:


> copper is extraordinarily difficult to machine.
> ...
> brass performs quite well for _storing_ heat:
> ...
> I suspect that one of the reasons brass was chosen to provide a more premium 'hand feel'



interesting points, here are some alternative interpretations 

Lumintop has no problem machining the Copper Tool, Copper Worm, Copper Prometheus Beat, and Copper Maratac

imo storing heat is not a benefit when trying to move heat away from the LED. Stainless and Titanium have similar heat insulating properties.

imo Surefire chose brass because it is not going to get as warm as aluminum, when using the 300lumen mode.
Basically, they used a material with lower heat conductivity, and higher mass, which I think is intended to keep the light feeling cool in the users hand. But it accomplishes by storing heat, as you said, instead of dissipating it.

I suspect similar heat insulation motivation by Olight, in the 180 Lumen Brass i3s. That is a raw brass light, and as such exposes the user to Lead. 

The Titan Plus has a Nickel plating that isolates the brass away from contact with the user.


----------



## mactavish

Thanks to everyone for all the details in this thread. This light is tempting, but looking closely at the measurements it would be too long for my own pocket carry, weight aside. My DQG AAA aluminum slim goes unnoticed in my pocket so it's always with me and the two brightness levels suffice for my humble needs. The measurements for the Titan Plus AAA are almost exactly the same as my EagleTac D25A, which is a AA, and I keep a lithium in that one as its supported, and very bright, it also has a rear clicky button, yet same length as Titan. By eye, it's volume/size is almost double the DQG, so even the EagleTac sits at home. The Titan can be had on Amazon for $73.00, so it's still tempting, but I am trying to resist as I doubt it will ever travel in my pocket, and would just be another small AAA in my modest collection. Thanks again for all the informational posts!


----------



## CLHC

I'm really liking this SF.Titan+ straightaway as soon as I received it. Pocketable EDC is no trouble. Comparison with my Kaweco AL Sport FP and the two batteries:







Flash On Folks!


----------



## Ragnar

I have had this light for a while now and I like it because I find myself carrying it more times than not. I have not done a full run to see how long the battery actually last nor have I figured out how often I need to recharge the battery or swap it out. I do swap it out once every couple of week and I always have an extra battery in my bag/car.


----------



## magellan

archimedes said:


> Yes, the AAA Titan Plus ( Titan-B ) is nickel-plated brass.
> 
> The AAA Titan ( Titan-A ) is hard-anodized aluminum.



That explains why it felt heavy for an aluminum light. 

I like copper and brass lights, although I'm aware that brass isn't as good as copper for heat dissipation. But then I like stainless steel lights too which is even worse than brass, and titanium worse than stainless. But then I'm not a big fan of titanium lights despite it being as strong as steel at half the weight because of the often gritty feel to the threads.


----------



## magellan

jon_slider said:


> interesting points, here are some alternative interpretations
> 
> Lumintop has no problem machining the Copper Tool, Copper Worm, Copper Prometheus Beat, and Copper Maratac
> 
> imo storing heat is not a benefit when trying to move heat away from the LED. Stainless and Titanium have similar heat insulating properties.
> 
> imo Surefire chose brass because it is not going to get as warm as aluminum, when using the 300lumen mode.
> Basically, they used a material with lower heat conductivity, and higher mass, which I think is intended to keep the light feeling cool in the users hand. But it accomplishes by storing heat, as you said, instead of dissipating it.
> 
> I suspect similar heat insulation motivation by Olight, in the 180 Lumen Brass i3s. That is a raw brass light, and as such exposes the user to Lead.
> 
> The Titan Plus has a Nickel plating that isolates the brass away from contact with the user.



Interesting points there. On the Olight i3s EOS I just bought several and I noticed that on high it heats up pretty fast, faster than I was expecting. I also EDC a Maratac stainless AAA and at the high of 120 lumens it doesn't heat up nearly as fast as the brass i3s. Of course the Olight has 1/3 more lumens on high but the i3s still heats up faster than I was expecting, so there might be something to your idea of the brass storing heat. Just my subjective impression but I use a lot of different copper, brass, and stainless lights.

BTW, speaking of heat, the heat equation is very interesting. To quote the Wikipedia article:

"The heat equation is of fundamental importance in diverse scientific fields. In mathematics, it is the prototypical parabolic partial differential equation. In probability theory, the heat equation is connected with the study of Brownian motion via the Fokker–Planck equation. In financial mathematics it is used to solve the Black–Scholes partial differential equation. The diffusion equation, a more general version of the heat equation, arises in connection with the study of chemical diffusion and other related processes."


----------



## neonsteve

I've read of a few instances where a user can get the Titan Plus to go from low to high, skipping medium. I've figured out how to do this reliablly:

Turn on low for 2 seconds, turn off for 2 seconds, then turn on and the light will turn on in high mode rather than medium or low again. 

So the cadence is like this: ON (low) one thousand one, one thousand two, OFF one thousand one, one thousand two, ON (high). 

Regarding other mode switching issues, only a few times has the light started in medium mode rather than low mode. It happens maybe once every couple of months so maybe it's just play in the switch. 

I also get medium mode multiple times if trying to switch to high too quickly. 

I also noticed how all modes are dimmer for a while if using high too long. This has been noted by other users saying that their low goes into a low low mode. I think it's actually that high goes to medium, medium goes to low, and low goes to a lower than normal setting. Or just simply say that every mode is lower than normal until the battery can refresh itself. 

I only use the Eneloop Pro in my Plus, and all these mode idiosyncrasies occur on a fully charged battery. 

That being said this light has been my EDC for the last 6 months or so. My oring is centered but the LED is not, however the beam is excellent. The tint is excellent also.


----------



## archimedes

neonsteve said:


> I've read of a few instances where a user can get the Titan Plus to go from low to high, skipping medium. I've figured out how to do this reliablly:
> 
> Turn on low for 2 seconds, turn off for 2 seconds, then turn on and the light will turn on in high mode rather than medium or low again.
> 
> So the cadence is like this: ON (low) one thousand one, one thousand two, OFF one thousand one, one thousand two, ON (high).



Yep



neonsteve said:


> ....
> I also get medium mode multiple times if trying to switch to high too quickly.



Yep



neonsteve said:


> .... This has been noted by other users saying that their low goes into a low low mode. I think it's actually that high goes to medium, medium goes to low, and low goes to a lower than normal setting. Or just simply say that every mode is lower than normal until the battery can refresh itself....



Nope, I don't think so



archimedes said:


> Ok, I can now get into moonlight mode (sort of) regularly.
> 
> Definitely works with a full battery. In fact, it almost seems *easier* to do with a full battery.
> 
> Shift to high and run for a count to ten ( ~10 seconds ) , then turn off for a count to five ( ~ 5 seconds ) , then turn back on to LL mode.
> 
> It's not really moonlight, since I'm guessing it's a few lumens.
> 
> The timing on the high mode run is less critical, and seems to just be anything more than about ten seconds. The timing for the "off" to shift is more tricky. I've been trying to narrow that down, but sometimes it just doesn't seem to go, despite what should be about right.



It is quite definitely a different "lower low" mode. A bit tricky to get into, but when cycled out of that mode, it goes right back into the "standard" modes. And all other modes are apparently unchanged ....


----------



## neonsteve

archimedes said:


> It is quite definitely a different "lower low" mode. A bit tricky to get into, but when cycled out of that mode, it goes right back into the "standard" modes. And all other modes are apparently unchanged ....


Okay, got it. I am able to reproduce this also by following your instructions. Turn on high for 12 seconds, turn off for 4 seconds, turn on and the light turns on in a lower low mode which is about 1/3 the brightness of the normal low mode. So I'm guessing around 5 lumens rather than 15 lumens. If I promptly continue cycling modes then the next mode is medium. If I wait more than a couple seconds then the next mode is normal low. I have serial number A00622


----------



## archimedes

Yep, sounds like you got it ...


----------



## neonsteve

To get to low low (LL) mode, I got the sequence down to 4 and 2 seconds but only after I was doing it repeatedly and the light was warming up a little. Battery voltage was 1.20 after I finished. Turn Titan Plus on high for 4 seconds, then off for 2 seconds and light enters LL mode or moonlight mode. In the beginning of the test it seemed like I needed to leave it on high longer (I started by successfully using 12 and 4 seconds then successfully reducing both times by a second until I got down to 4 and 2 seconds) but I need to do more testing, finding the shortest most reliable method of enabling LL mode in different battery states. 

It's cool in a way to have this mode available, but having to turn the flashlight on high wastes a lot of battery when you might be trying to conserve battery by using LL mode. Doesn't make much sense so I doubt it's a feature that was designed into the flashlight.


----------



## RobertMM

Exactly. Wasting power to get to that lower low, might as well just use low mode without fuss.


----------



## FollowGAAP

Bucur said:


> I chopped the tail. My Titan Plus can tailstand now. In return, I am now deprived of the anodising on the rear cap. I am not planning to use my quick-detach tailcap with ring but I can, if I wish.




How did you remove the keyring? I was going to start filing mine down. Any tips?


----------



## FollowGAAP

Which batteries reform the best in your Surefire Titan Plus? I ordered the Panasonic 900MH. I figured those should be good enough. 

I am interested to hear which batteries you feel perform the best.


----------



## nbp

I've been using the Eneloop Pro that came with it with good success.


----------



## bartko09

Made custom solid copper light engines for both versions of Titans. Seems to help pull the heat away from the LED much more efficiently (as planned).


----------



## topmaytar

FollowGAAP said:


> Which batteries reform the best in your Surefire Titan Plus? I ordered the Panasonic 900MH. I figured those should be good enough.
> 
> I am interested to hear which batteries you feel perform the best.



I have been using the eloop pro that came with the light and it seems to hold up well under my usage. I use this Titan a few times every night for the past 2 months and it's still going strong.


----------



## Str8stroke

bartko09, those look nice. Same driver & led?


----------



## jon_slider

bartko09 said:


> Made custom solid copper light engines for both versions of Titans. Seems to help pull the heat away from the LED much more efficiently (as planned).



nice copper work, 

imo the body of the lights is the limiting factor, since the body surrounds the light engines, and both the Brass and Aluminum bodies conduct less heat than Copper.. and fwiw, aluminum conducts heat much better than Brass 
(contrary to popular belief about Brass being a good conductor, it actually is not)


----------



## Bucur

FollowGAAP said:


> How did you remove the keyring? I was going to start filing mine down. Any tips?



I removed it with a lathe. Filing would do but the outcome would not be as fine. 



FollowGAAP said:


> Which batteries reform the best in your Surefire Titan Plus? I ordered the Panasonic 900MH. I figured those should be good enough.
> 
> I am interested to hear which batteries you feel perform the best.



I did not compare other batteries with Eneloop Pro. However, I did compare 5 new Eneloop Pro's with each other. One of them was the stock Titan Plus battery. I discharged them @ .2A with MH-C9000, first. At the end of the initial break-in cycle, their capacities were 934, 954, 957, 944 and 955 mAh. I discharged them again @.2A. Then, I refreshed them @.4A and analysed @.2A. Their capacities turned out to be 961, 945, 952, 940 and 950 mAh. IMO, these are spectacular results. I will not pay for other batteries just for comparing with them. Their capacities will be lower under the high current loads that the Titan Plus taxes them with but I am confident that they will outperform their rivals, anyway.

Sorry for the late reply. My notification e-mail came only yesterday!


----------



## reedix

Has anyone received a Titan Plus that was packaged without the plastic/polymer quick detach tailcap? Mine did not have this. Instead, it just had the ring installed.


----------



## TKC

*My Titan Plus arrived yesterday. SF has a little Christmas sale, and since I always wanted one of these, I ordered one. I really like it so far. I am impressed with how bright it is, for such a small little light.*


----------



## the0dore3524

TKC said:


> *My Titan Plus arrived yesterday. SF has a little Christmas sale, and since I always wanted one of these, I ordered one. I really like it so far. I am impressed with how bright it is, for such a small little light.*



Wow that's actually quite the deal! Even better than Amazon right now.


----------



## TKC

nbp said:


> I've been using the Eneloop Pro that came with it with good success.


*
That is what I am using as well.

I really dig this little light. It comes in handy in dark restaurants, when my friend forgets her "cheater" glasses.*


----------



## j0sh

reedix said:


> Has anyone received a Titan Plus that was packaged without the plastic/polymer quick detach tailcap? Mine did not have this. Instead, it just had the ring installed.



Mine was the same. I contacted surefire and they stated that the clips were wearing out fast and that several people even lost their lights so they discontinued the quick detach clip with the Titan Plus.


----------



## TKC

j0sh said:


> Mine was the same. I contacted surefire and they stated that the clips were wearing out fast and that several people even lost their lights so they discontinued the quick detach clip with the Titan Plus.


*Mine came with it as well, which I was REALLY happy about, as I never cared for it.*


----------



## Lighteous

When my stainless steel Fenix LD01 slipped off a broken key ring never to be found again (by me) I went on a quest for a new key ring light. I would have been happy to find a replacement SS LD01 but could not locate one. The quest was fun and obsessive, and it resulted in my purchase of a new Titan Plus, my first and only Surefire. I was initially impressed then immensely disappointed. Yes, in my sample the LED was off center and the quick detach end cap was not included (as explained in the previous posts), but the problem I experienced was with the UI. Sometimes I couldn't get it to switch to a different level and sometimes I couldn't get it to turn off without completely removing the head. I also found that it would turn on in my briefcase where I store my keys during a day at the office leaving it with a depleted or nearly depleted battery. Needless to say I was disenchanted with my first Surefire and with the Titan Plus. Instead of promptly returning it, as I should have, I purchased my second replacement choice for my lost key ring light. My second choice was a Fenix E15 which I ordered and received and put to use. My faulty Titan Plus was out of sight and out of mind in my mancave when last week I came across it on my desk. I decided to do what I should have done to begin with and placed a return / replacement claim on Amazon (a flawless feature that I've never used before). My new Titan Plus arrived this past Saturday. To my delight the LED on this one is perfectly centered and the UI works correctly! My only gripe is with the pocket clip and where it attaches. It protrudes a bit and it is sharp! But cuts will heal and clips can be removed. I'm glad I sent for a replacement because the first one prompted an impression of Surefire that was not fair. The Titan Plus is an amazingly bright, well constructed light in a small package. 

I'm loathe to say, however, this replacement Titan Plus will not take the place of the Fenix E15 on my key ring. The E15 is quite an upgrade over the LD01 and I like it better on my key ring than my Titan Plus or LD01. The E15 isn't physically as narrow as the Titan Plus, but it feels lighter in weight and the UI works well. The 4 levels of brightness are wisely spaced and it can light-up a large area on its highest setting. Nevertheless, I'm keeping my Titan Plus.


----------



## Gt390

This is the coolest light I have used in a while. Great tint and amazing brightness on high. This is really the light I sort of imagined they might eventually create after led and battery technology advanced enough. Tiny size and huge brightness gets the most oohs and ahhs of anything I have shown friends or family yet. I am a little surprised there are not more people on this thread really excited over it. Or at least it seems there is a lot more criticism and fault finding than praise.
Maybe I am just easily impressed


----------



## Nichia!

Great tint?!!
Yeah right, it's ugly GREEN!!!!!


----------



## Gt390

I am a little surprised that you think it is green. Especially ugly GREEN. Have you compared the one you own to some you have with "good" tint?
When did you purchase your's? I can't imagine they changed emitters.


----------



## the0dore3524

Mine is greenish too, but it's what I've come to expect from their lights. Doesn't seem so bad when you've gotten used to it.


----------



## Gt390

Well maybe opinions vary or maybe I got one that suits me. I find mine to be neutral or even very slightly warm. It is amazing how many different "shades" there are when you shine several different lights at a white wall side by side. But definitely no green in mine.


----------



## Nichia!

Is that your first Surefire??


----------



## Gt390

no it is not


----------



## Bucur

I also find the tint of my Titan Plus quite nice, compared to all other cool white flashlights I have. I see no green at all. Furthermore, its beam profile is excellent for what I expect from a 1 x AAA flashlight. Needless to say, 300 lumens out of a tiny AAA battery is spectacular and the other modes are very useful. 

I also am at a loss to understand why it gets so much criticism. The Surefire logo may be raising the bar and from this perspective the Titan Plus may be deceiving for some but IMO, it is in its own league among 1 x AAA flashlights, no matter if it offers bragging rights or not.


----------



## the0dore3524

Bucur said:


> I also find the tint of my Titan Plus quite nice, compared to all other cool white flashlights I have. I see no green at all. Furthermore, its beam profile is excellent for what I expect from a 1 x AAA flashlight. Needless to say, 300 lumens out of a tiny AAA battery is spectacular and the other modes are very useful.
> 
> I also am at a loss to understand why it gets so much criticism. The Surefire logo may be raising the bar and from this perspective the Titan Plus may be deceiving for some but IMO, it is in its own league among 1 x AAA flashlights, no matter if it offers bragging rights or not.



It mainly gets criticized because it's a light that's not going to withstand the test of time. 300 lumens out of an AAA is impressive, yes, but already other AAA-size lights have matched or surpassed it. Then there's the inexplicable decision to make it out of nickel-plated brass. Not only does this add unnecessary weight, but there is zero added benefits to the metal compared to aluminum. 


Then there are also various issues that the light seems to have been plagued by. One such example is the UI...if you twist it quickly it will give you two medium in a row. Intentional or not, many don't like this, as it impedes the reliability of the light. Second issue was with the quick-release clip. I believe Surefire actually had to remove it from the design after so many reports of TITANS falling off. Some of them, like mine, also suffer from off-center LEDs. Not really what you expect when you buy a SF. 

That said, I do own the light myself and consider it to be a very fine light overall.


----------



## Gt390

I have to agree about the choice of material. I think it is more about having it feel solid to the user as somebody else mentioned. It sure is cool to have that much firepower in your pocket and running on eneloops. Time does march on, I can remember when I used to lurk on here 10-12 years ago and arc aaa's were still all the rage. Then again I still like
those too so maybe I really am easily impressed


----------



## Bucur

the0dore3524 said:


> It mainly gets criticized because it's a light that's not going to withstand the test of time. 300 lumens out of an AAA is impressive, yes, but already other AAA-size lights have matched or surpassed it. Then there's the inexplicable decision to make it out of nickel-plated brass. Not only does this add unnecessary weight, but there is zero added benefits to the metal compared to aluminum.
> 
> 
> Then there are also various issues that the light seems to have been plagued by. One such example is the UI...if you twist it quickly it will give you two medium in a row. Intentional or not, many don't like this, as it impedes the reliability of the light. Second issue was with the quick-release clip. I believe Surefire actually had to remove it from the design after so many reports of TITANS falling off. Some of them, like mine, also suffer from off-center LEDs. Not really what you expect when you buy a SF.
> 
> That said, I do own the light myself and consider it to be a very fine light overall.



Being matched or surpassed in lumens output should not expose any flashlight to criticism but other than that, your post clearly explains why the Titan Plus gets severely criticized, indeed. This also shows why this forum is so nice for relating to people with different preferences. 

For example, the fact that brass has no added benefit over aluminum is correct from a performance point of view but some people, including myself, prefer brass due to other benefits. Be it tactile sensing or visual appearance, other materials than aluminum are appealing. Besides, the weight they add is a bonus for me when it comes to 1 x AAA flashlights. Even my Olight S2 Baton is the copper version despite the fact that at 1 x 18650 size, additional weight reduces practicality. 

I agree that the UI is weird but I wonder if it actually does impede reliability. Mine is getting used several times every day for more than a year and working levelly. For me, this is like an idiosyncrasy rather than a reliability issue. 

I totally agree with you on the quick-release clip but the fixed hook should obviate any fear of the flashlight falling-off of a key ring. Ironically, I would not buy my Titan Plus if I did not have a lathe to get rid of this hook because the ability to tail stand is indispensable for me, even if not tail standing is acceptable to many people when it comes to key chain lights. 

At the moment, there is no 1 x AAA flashlight that I would even come close to considering replacing my Titan Plus with, but posts like yours are invaluable for understanding different needs, opinions and preferences within the same community of flashaholics.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

In regards to the quick release clip-has anyone seen the cool pocket clip that Jason from Prometheus Lights/DarkSucks made for the V2 Beta QR? It uses the same mechanism for the V2release but replaces it with a pocket clip that also allows tailstanding. Although the Titan Plus has a clip, I would bE interested in a second clip that kept the quick release functionality but also allowed tailstanding. I know this suggestion has many problems(why carry a second clip, and do you clip the clip to your keyring too, etc...,but thought I would see what others thought of the idea)...


----------



## RedLED

I've lost track, is this the titanium model with 500 built? If so I have one. And, still think it is cool!


----------



## Stainz

I still have fond memories of my Titan Plus, even though I unknowingly donated it to someone else a month or so back. It became my EDC upon arrival a year ago, displacing it's early Titan sibling, which never fully replaced my EB1 & E1b (My early Titan is one that is picky as to the AAA cell's OD.). I'd have replaced it if it was still $73 delivered, like my other T+... but now they are a C-note + s/t - too much. Besides, I promised myself that if I was so careless as to loose a flashlight (... or pocket knife!) I certainly wouldn't reward myself with another one. I'll be 69 in July... I hope this isn't a sign of 'things to come' - or, actually, 'to go'!

I powered my T+ with Enerloop Pro AAA cells. It got decent life on low to 'watch it dim' on high (Not really!). I can't speak to the security of it's clip - I never used it, having stowed it away upon arrival here. My idea of carrying both a flashlight and my requisite pocket knife is loose and in the pocket, my old Backups show their character quite well. I changed the Enerloops at least weekly - and glad I bought them in an 8-pack, too. I even used it over the Backups as after midnite illumination for trips to the head (There is nothing worse than stepping on a cat's hairball in the dark - wet & cold and sticks to your bare foot - yuck!). Mine was flawless in it's operation - and it's LED was centered and relatively neutral in color. I liked the brass construction - and the nickel plating seemed to wear better than both the silver and black HA Al Backups. Hmmm - I do miss it!

PS Maybe if I EDC my UB3T I wouldn't leave it somewhere?


----------



## RedLED

No, I mean the Titan in titanium from like the mid 2000's, ilmited to 500.


----------



## archimedes

RedLED said:


> No, I mean the Titan in titanium from like the mid 2000's, ilmited to 500.


No, Red, this isn't the thread for that one


----------



## WarriorOfLight

@RedLED

Here is a Picture of all Surefire Lights named Titan in a way:





The Titan you mean is the left one in the Picture, it is made of Titanium. 

The light this thread is talkin about is the Titan Plus, the 2nd from the left. It is made of brass with a "titanium" finish.


----------



## archimedes

Great photo !

And yes, the finish on the Titan Plus is not real Ti .... It is nickel over brass


----------



## Fairplayinc

I really enjoy mine. Although twist activation is not my favorite.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

The Titan used to be the light on my keychain, because it was released before the Titan Plus and I could not wait. I bought the Titan Plus when it came out and now it is the light on my keychain. It has a very nice feel to it, very solid and nice looking plus 300 lumens is pretty good if for some reason my other EDC light runs out of juice.


----------



## spyder

Gt390 said:


> I have to agree about the choice of material. I think it is more about having it feel solid to the user as somebody else mentioned. It sure is cool to have that much firepower in your pocket and running on eneloops. Time does march on, I can remember when I used to lurk on here 10-12 years ago and arc aaa's were still all the rage. Then again I still like
> those too so maybe I really am easily impressed



We are in a parallel universe, I was out here years ago and my last Arc AAA-P just died. Trying to decide on a replacement when I really just want another Arc


----------



## godallmighty

reedix said:


> Has anyone received a Titan Plus that was packaged without the plastic/polymer quick detach tailcap? Mine did not have this. Instead, it just had the ring installed.


I just got mine from Amazon without the quick detach tailcap. Amazon sent me a replacement that also did not have the cap. I called Surefire and they told me that they don't offer it anymore because too many people complained that they lost the light because it was not secure enough.


----------



## Sean

godallmighty said:


> I just got mine from Amazon without the quick detach tailcap. Amazon sent me a replacement that also did not have the cap. I called Surefire and they told me that they don't offer it anymore because too many people complained that they lost the light because it was not secure enough.



Interesting. I was wondering if that would become an issue. Mine wore to the point that it would detach very easily so I stopped using it for fear that I would lose the light. Apparently others had this happen as well.


----------



## ripitup

So....is the LED being off center an inherent issue with these? I was literally just getting ready to hit "BUY" on a retailers website and i decided to come to this website to nose around a bit and i saw your thread! Might hold off a bit and keep on looking as im looking for a very durable but slender single AA cell EDC light with clip. Suggestions? Thanks






WarRaven said:


> Not sure we're supposed to mention it here, idk.☺
> 
> Edit to clarify a bit.
> That was pointed out as well as o ring and reflector being off center in other Titan thread, just was not mentioned here idk, as that is a problem child.
> Others need to be wary of that on receiving their own.


----------



## Gt390

Spyder , if you are still after another arc aaa PM me.


----------



## Stainz

A follow-up on my lost Titan Plus... it's still lost - and now, the detachable clip is lost as well as it's not in my desk drawer. So, I put a freshly charged Enelop AAA in my early black HA Titan for my trip to Orange Beach, AL - it dropped in. While I was down there, I 'tried' to remove it - it got stuck halfway out - crap - that problem again. I used pliers yesterday... the reducer ring came with the Enelop - I started to replace the ring - but didn't it seems to work fine without it. I miss my Plus...

A survey found Titan Plus is $90-$100 + S/T most places. Surefire has 20% off for Fathers Day - still, nothing like the now long gone $73 shipped price I got from AMAZON 5/16. It's hard to pay more... still, what a nice quality pocket flashlight. Money is tight or I would have replaced it a month back. Yeah, it's a keeper!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Have you tried putting in a WTB ad ?
My Titan Plus has a permanent home in a black leather holster that holds my Victorianox Rescue(the holster has a side tube probably intended for a battery but the Titan Plus fits there perfectly).


----------



## Stainz

I 'bit the bullet' and ordered another Plus for ~$97 delivered - it'll be here Saturday - our 18th wedding anniversary (Her gift was a Jimmy Buffet concert and a week at Orange Beach, AL! Her pair of concert tee's were $90!!). Life is good.


----------



## Bucur

Congratulations Stainz! There is something addictive in the Titan Plus so I can imagine how you feel now. It is $89.99 + Free Shipping in Amazon, though.


----------



## Stainz

Yeah... $89.99 with free (Prime) 2 day shipping... don't forget 8% AL s/t - $97.19 total! I'll have it in the AM... by lunch... can hardly wait... I've got the Eneloop Pro's charging...


----------



## Tribull

Just ordered one. Can't wait


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil

I've had the Titan Plus for a couple years now. EDC watch pocket. 
Impressive little light though I rarely use high output. 
Whenever I use the light I'll swap out with eneloop pros for the next day. 
Surefire hit a home run with the MaxVision Beam™.
Got the XC1 weapon light with MaxVision Beam™. Perfect.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## majid

I ditched mine a couple of months ago in favor of a Nitecore TIP 2017 CRI. If the Olight S1R Bton had a decent keychain mounting solution, that would be my EDC.


----------



## Gt390

Is anyone running regular white eneloops in their Titan plus. I thought I read that it needed the pros to operate on high. But I have been using the white ones and the light seems to be running normally. Maybe I am loosing some run time on high obviously but it seems fine otherwise.


----------



## nbp

I have used some white ones from time to time and it does seem to work properly for me also.


----------



## Mchipman

I have a cheap Amazon Basic AAA in mine now and it is performing just fine. I don't think it matters.


----------



## Bucur

Mine also enters Turbo mode with white Eneloops and Energizer primary lithiums. However, entering Turbo mode is not the whole story. I am sure you are correct in thinking that you are losing some runtime on Turbo mode.


----------



## Gt390

Thanks for the replies everyone. I figured it was probably runtime that would suffer and no loss of output/lumens.
Cannot remember where I read that eneloop pros were required but it is nice to know even alkaleaks will work in a pinch.
another few posts and I will be an official flashaholic and won't have to ask such questions. This will be due to the increased brain power my 100 post count will give me


----------



## Toohotruk

I just got a Titan Plus for my B-day from my brother. This is a very proud moment for me, as I gave him an LD01 several years ago and I found out he would ALWAYS carry it with him. As I'm sure many of you have found out, giving a nice flashlight as a gift rarely has the intended effect of them actually carrying it. I have given many lights out, only to find out the recipient of the gift would apparently prefer to fumble around in the dark, even though they have a nice little light they can easily carry in a pocket. My girlfriend is the worst offender, as I've given her several nice lights, yet she still falls in holes, steps in poop, runs into stuff, etc, in the yard. :shakehead

My brother showed me the Titan Plus he bought for himself a month or so ago, then surprised me by giving me one the other day! Kind of makes up for some of the other misspent money I have thrown away buying lights for other people! 

Anyway, my o-ring is nice and even, the emitter is slightly off center, but doesn't effect the beam quality, but it did flicker a bit on medium, but a quick application of Deoxit red, followed by Gold took care of the problem. I'm really liking the Titan+ so far, I'm still hesitant to just drop it in with the keys and change, so I have it clipped inside my front jeans pocket...I just don't want to lose it. The pictures posted earlier make me think the finish can handle the abuse, but I would love to see more pics from other people showing how they hold up to abuse.


----------



## BioMelodic

Can anyone give an update on how this light looks after it has some “wear” on it..... specs state it is brass with some sort of coating..... just wondering if this light has a nice looking “patina”?


----------



## DimmerD

I got mine when they first came out and it looks great although it does have a few minor scratches. It has been my EDC since.


----------



## archimedes

I don't carry mine often enough to show any significant wear, but I generally do find this type of EN plating to be rather durable (such as on my AMC Mule)


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm still hoping somebody will post some "user" pics.


----------



## archimedes

Old photo, but mine still looks like this ...


----------



## Flashlike

Nice photo, *archimedes*! Thanks for sharing. 
I have a Titan Plus and like it a lot. Does anyone know if all of them say "Patent Pending" on them, or are there later production ones that have patent numbers on them?


----------



## Toohotruk

archimedes said:


> Old photo, but mine still looks like this ...


So you carried it with your keys and whatnot and it still looks this good? I still haven't been able work up the nerve to throw mine in with all of my other stuff...still keeping it in my change/flashlight pocket and I don't put change in that one. It's displaced my normal EDC light, which varies what light I carry, because I tried to switch through several nice single RCR123/CR123 lights I have. I've just been using the Titan when I have my non-work clothes on (I ain't using it at work, ever!)...I do really like it. Sweet light!


----------



## archimedes

Toohotruk said:


> So you carried it with your keys and whatnot and it still looks this good? I still haven't been able work up the nerve to throw mine in with all of my other stuff...still keeping it in my change/flashlight pocket and I don't put change in that one. It's displaced my normal EDC light, which varies what light I carry, because I tried to switch through several nice single RCR123/CR123 lights I have. I've just been using the Titan when I have my non-work clothes on (I ain't using it at work, ever!)...I do really like it. Sweet light!



Yes, I have carried it on my keys using a McGizmo gate-clip. With keys and coins in a pocket for probably a few months in total.

The finish seems lightly beadblasted and it now has what the knife-collectors call "snail-trails" ... some small surface scratches where the blasting is flattened smooth.

None of these are through the nickel plating, down to reveal the underlying brass, and I don't really have a camera / lens / skills good enough to easily capture in a photo.

Mine does say "PAT. PENDING" too


----------



## Toohotruk

archimedes said:


> Yes, I have carried it on my keys using a McGizmo gate-clip. With keys and coins in a pocket for probably a few months in total.
> 
> The finish seems lightly beadblasted and it now has what the knife-collectors call "snail-trails" ... some small surface scratches where the blasting is flattened smooth.
> 
> None of these are through the nickel plating, down to reveal the underlying brass, and I don't really have a camera / lens / skills good enough to easily capture in a photo.
> 
> Mine does say "PAT. PENDING" too



I'm thinking that once I drop it to the concrete (and that will happen at some point) and see any damage, it's going in with the keys, change, pocket knives, etc. It's good to know it will handle it, although, I'm imagining what a Titan would look after a few years of heavy use and some brassing on the edges...might look really cool!


PS. Mine has "Pat. Pending" too.


----------



## archimedes

Getting good use out of nice tools is one of life's pleasures, cheers !

And you mentioned how happy you were when others carried the lights you gifted them ...


----------



## JWRitchie76

I recently sold my BOSS 35 to go with cheaper, smaller and more practical lumens for my EDC needs. The Titan A and Titan pro along with a Sidekick were/are the best options for me. After a few days with both Titan models I can say that if Surefire built a single Titan aaa model like the pro only out of aluminum with a flat end to tailstand and the removable keychain attachment. 2 modes, say 10 - 250 they'd have damn near the most perfect small EDC on the market and really no need for 2 separate Titan models. Kinda weird to me that they haven't taken what makes both models great and mashed them into one perfect small aaa? Anyway, decent lights in their own right. I really like the weight and 2 mode simplicity of the A but the length, clip and a little higher output on the pro is nice too.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## JohnSmith

Great pics, Phil. The titan plus is a very photogenic light.


----------



## Toohotruk

JohnSmith said:


> Great pics, Phil. The titan plus is a very photogenic light.



Definitely! The guns don't hurt either. Very nice! oo:


----------



## JWRitchie76

Curious if anyone has had the led swapped in their Titan Plus? I like everything about my light but not digging the very cool tint on the led esp. in low and med.


----------



## nbp

Looked like Nitroz had one apart in his SF mods thread. Not sure what he all did to it though.


----------



## JWRitchie76

nbp said:


> Looked like Nitroz had one apart in his SF mods thread. Not sure what he all did to it though.



Hey there Nick! I had seen that post some time back when I first got my light. Thanks for reminding me. I may contact him to see. I kinda wonder if the light I got isnt just an anomaly? It seems reading through the thread most report a decent tint on theirs. I have an old g2x pro that has a great tint. There is quite a bit of blue in the low and med modes for my Titan though. The maxvision beam is outstanding though. I love it!


----------



## nbp

I’ll have to look at my two units. The fact that I can’t remember makes me think they are decent. Ideally I like the cool edge of neutral but I’m not super fussy and will lean toward cool rather than overly warm. I don’t like green though. Blech.


----------



## JWRitchie76

I couldn't take it anymore! This is a sweet little light for sure but how dumb was it to manufacture a key ring attachment only to go over top of another key ring attachment? I mean its 2018! By now doesn't most everybody who edc's a small light universally agree that the capability to tailstand is a must? If you don't agree with me your wrong! [emoji14] Anyway, a dremel and a flat sanding block and this light is on it's way to being great. Now it just needs an LED upgrade!


----------



## nbp

I’ve got to try that on one of mine. Yours turned out very nice!


----------



## the0dore3524

Here’s my review of the Titan Plus:
https://precogvision.wordpress.com/2018/07/04/surefire-titan-plus-review-24-30/

I know I’m late to the game but I still think it’s one of the best AAA flashlights out there almost three years later. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## Bucur

the0dore3524 said:


> Here’s my review of the Titan Plus:
> https://precogvision.wordpress.com/2018/07/04/surefire-titan-plus-review-24-30/
> 
> I know I’m late to the game but I still think it’s one of the best AAA flashlights out there almost three years later. Let me know your thoughts



Very objective review. I agree with you that the Titan Plus “remains the reigning champion three years later”. In fact, I lost mine a few months ago and if the security department of the mall I had lost it at had not been accomplished enough to find it; I would buy a new one because I could not find an alternative to replace it deservedly. 

If I lose any other flashlight older than about six months, I can find a better replacement either from the same manufacturer or from the competition. The Titan Plus is an exception in that regard and this is a great achievement in today’s dynamic flashlight market. 

Therefore, you are not too late to the game!


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## charlesmc2

*Re: TITAN PLUS Where Does It Fit*

It's interesting, different people's take on pluses and minuses. I prefer the twist on mechanism because it resists accidental turn ons. I frequently twist click lights so I cannot accidentally discharge my light. No, I don't prefer twisty for all my lights. I like that it uses Eneloops, just because they are everyday and low tech. Again, no, I don't prefer NiMH's for all my lights. I like this light for being heavy and brass, but again, no, not for all my lights. 

My two Titan Pluses are my go to lights. Reliability over brightness. Simplicity over high tech. It has a special niche in my flashlight family. One of my very favorites, perhaps my very favorite. But not for everything.


----------



## Snake62

*Re: TITAN PLUS Where Does It Fit*

I absolutly love my Titan plus! But there is something bugging me..when clipped in my pocket, the light often turn on. Even if i unscrew the head a lot. Am i the only one to have this problem?


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: TITAN PLUS Where Does It Fit*



Snake62 said:


> I absolutly love my Titan plus! But there is something bugging me..when clipped in my pocket, the light often turn on. Even if i unscrew the head a lot. Am i the only one to have this problem?


Nope, mine was the same. You have to turn the head out quite a bit and then it feels loose and sloppy. The o-ring on the head is too small on the wall. I took the o-ring out from the tailcap and it's a far better fit in the head. The head feels more solid and while it's still smooth to operate it has a more resistant and hydraulic feel to it and a better seal. I emailed Surefire and they sent me a couple spare tail cap o-rings. They would't share what size they are though.


----------



## nbp

Thats very weird. Both of mine are snug. I can operate them one handed but they never turn on by themselves. Who knows?!


----------



## Snake62

*Re: TITAN PLUS Where Does It Fit*



JWRitchie76 said:


> Nope, mine was the same. You have to turn the head out quite a bit and then it feels loose and sloppy. The o-ring on the head is too small on the wall. I took the o-ring out from the tailcap and it's a far better fit in the head. The head feels more solid and while it's still smooth to operate it has a more resistant and hydraulic feel to it and a better seal. I emailed Surefire and they sent me a couple spare tail cap o-rings. They would't share what size they are though.



Ok, Thanks!


----------



## nitebrite

*Re: TITAN PLUS Where Does It Fit*

wonder if some had bad plating? Some said got all scratched up. in pocket with keys, change 2 years+ rolling in gravel Etc could pass for new in package still. Maybe just lucky. I am happier with this than $200++ custom at less than 60Lm. Solid metal would not scratch is the only reason but this did not either. I think this is pretty decent. It is not exactly keychain IMO. I have the 1A and would take this over that too. Ring adjust is nice but 70LM not enough. 

I do have a question though: Can I overdrive this without going to a 10440? That will most certainly kill it. I just revisited this from drawer after like 7 months. It is to my liking but a little overdrive would be great. Not sure if a cell exists? Thanks


----------



## marinemaster

The only thing is Surefire needs to make a 1xAA with the same electronics and reflector of the Titan.


----------



## Toohotruk

marinemaster said:


> The only thing is Surefire needs to make a 1xAA with the same electronics and reflector of the Titan.


That would be cool...I'd buy one for sure.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil

*Re: TITAN PLUS Where Does It Fit*



JohnSmith said:


> Great pics, Phil. The titan plus is a very photogenic light.





Toohotruk said:


> Definitely! The guns don't hurt either. Very nice! oo:



Thank you.


----------



## Hoka Hey

*Re: TITAN PLUS Where Does It Fit*

Just got one yesterday. Serial #A35040. I’ve been interested in the Titan plus for awhile. A discount and a small reward from my employer got it down to 63.00, so I finally got one.

I like it!

Emitter is a little off, but has no noticeable effect in use. Bezel gasket is perfect. UI is a little fiddley, but I’m sure some practice will help. It’s not like I can’t afford the 2 seconds it takes to get it where I want it to be. Nice useful directed flood type beam. Tint seems neutral, just leaning towards blue. No blue to be seen, just a cooler white. No flickering in the beam. Threads are super smooth. Clip could be a little stiffer, but it sits deep enough in my pocket that I don’t think I’ll lose it. Mine came with a Panasonic branded Enloop Pro. 

Not perfect, but a very solid little light. I’m pretty sure I’ll be getting it’s little brother, the Titan A at some point. For now, this will be in my pocket daily.

Edit to add: Thanks to the Titan Plus, my status is now “Enlightened”!!


----------



## the0dore3524

*Re: TITAN PLUS Where Does It Fit*



Hoka Hey said:


> Just got one yesterday. Serial #A35040. I’ve been interested in the Titan plus for awhile. A discount and a small reward from my employer got it down to 63.00, so I finally got one.
> 
> I like it!
> 
> Emitter is a little off, but has no noticeable effect in use. Bezel gasket is perfect. UI is a little fiddley, but I’m sure some practice will help. It’s not like I can’t afford the 2 seconds it takes to get it where I want it to be. Nice useful directed flood type beam. Tint seems neutral, just leaning towards blue. No blue to be seen, just a cooler white. No flickering in the beam. Threads are super smooth. Clip could be a little stiffer, but it sits deep enough in my pocket that I don’t think I’ll lose it. Mine came with a Panasonic branded Enloop Pro.
> 
> Not perfect, but a very solid little light. I’m pretty sure I’ll be getting it’s little brother, the Titan A at some point. For now, this will be in my pocket daily.
> 
> Edit to add: Thanks to the Titan Plus, my status is now “Enlightened”!!



Very nice! The emitter on mine is also off-center and I experience the same UI issues. Not deal breakers by any means, but good to know I’m not alone. Still my favorite AAA


----------



## Hoka Hey

*Re: TITAN PLUS Where Does It Fit*



the0dore3524 said:


> Very nice! The emitter on mine is also off-center and I experience the same UI issues. Not deal breakers by any means, but good to know I’m not alone. Still my favorite AAA



I dont see the UI as a problem now, but it could be. 

For work, I need to confirm a semi trailer is empty via a light shining through1” plexiglass. Less futz and a single mode would be better for that. 90% of the time, I have time. Then there’s the other 10%.


----------



## Bucur

*Re: TITAN PLUS Where Does It Fit*

The UI would not even be an issue if the instructions manual would read low, medium, medium and high. An interface with two identical medium settings does not make sense, sure, but this would still be an easier UI than electronic switches with half-press / full-press or short-press / long-press setup, not to mention the ones that offer different outputs depending on if the press in question was immediate or after a few seconds. 

The UI of my Titan Plus is absurd but I still prefer it to most UIs with electronic button switches.


----------



## nbp

I find that if I wait a moment on a level before changing, and then make the off/on twist quickly, I can get it to reliably shift L/M/H almost all the time. I don’t know if the timing of the off/on in the circuitry is just funny or what. If I just go willy nilly with it I often get two M as well.


----------



## Bucur

nbp said:


> I find that if I wait a moment on a level before changing, and then make the off/on twist quickly, I can get it to reliably shift L/M/H almost all the time. I don’t know if the timing of the off/on in the circuitry is just funny or what. If I just go willy nilly with it I often get two M as well.



Mine is exactly the same but I don't even try to find the sweet spot of the timing. I do not need the high output often, anyway. When I occasionally do; a quick L, M, M, H sequence does not bother me. I pretend as if the light was designed that way. I mean, this is a design flaw that I can easily live with.


----------



## Kestrel

Perhaps another reason to go for the Titan-A instead; just two modes, so no pesky 'medium'.


----------



## Msf

Have both the A and the plus. I much prefer the Titan Plus, but what wins the day for me is not the output, but the pocket clip. I always liked the way it is so secure even if the clip itself isn’t perfect. However, I recently purchased the Prometheus clip for the Plus and now it is edging out every other light I own for edc because it is such a nice carry with that clip.


----------



## nbp

Wait, wut?! Now I have to go look at Jason’s site again...


----------



## Noctiluco

JWRitchie76 said:


> I couldn't take it anymore! This is a sweet little light for sure but how dumb was it to manufacture a key ring attachment only to go over top of another key ring attachment? I mean its 2018! By now doesn't most everybody who edc's a small light universally agree that the capability to tailstand is a must? If you don't agree with me your wrong! [emoji14] Anyway, a dremel and a flat sanding block and this light is on it's way to being great. Now it just needs an LED upgrade!




Not very difficult to remove the driver, only unsscrew it from the head, and use a little lever to separate driver of pill. More difficult is to extract the PCB-led, because it is glued to the head, this is the hardest step


----------



## Toohotruk

It's good to see they have an excellent thermal pathway.


----------



## Noctiluco

Yes, these are well built engines, original and diferent of chinesse brands.


----------



## tokaji

Could you please show me some disassembled Chinese brand flashlight? This Surefire teardown made me curious.



Noctiluco said:


> Yes, these are well built engines, original and diferent of chinesse brands.


----------



## Warmcopper123

hmmm. wonder if these could be potted ? any thoughts?


----------



## marinemaster

Whats the pink stuff in the pictures, insulator ?


----------



## tokaji

Or thermal conductor maybe?


----------



## nbp

I finally got around to de-lugging one of mine. Turned out so nice I might do the other one too! Now I just need some of those nice Prometheus clips and this thing will be perfect.


----------



## tokaji

Wow, really looks very fine!


----------



## Noctiluco

tokaji said:


> Could you please show me some disassembled Chinese brand flashlight? This Surefire teardown made me curious.



Usually, the current flows from the driver to the led through cables that are soldered to both the first and the second; The SF system is (I think) more solid and eliminates welding points, while also facilitating the LED (or driver) update.

So, the reflector is much more elaborated than those of any other brand. 

Sorry for delay in response


----------



## Noctiluco

marinemaster said:


> Whats the pink stuff in the pictures, insulator ?



I guess it serves both to electrically isolate the host driver, and to protect and fix the driver


----------



## magellan

Msf said:


> Have both the A and the plus. I much prefer the Titan Plus, but what wins the day for me is not the output, but the pocket clip. I always liked the way it is so secure even if the clip itself isn’t perfect. However, I recently purchased the Prometheus clip for the Plus and now it is edging out every other light I own for edc because it is such a nice carry with that clip.



I do too and luv both of them. I’ll have to try the Prometheus clip sometime.


----------



## Mags

Didn't want to start a whole new thread about this but has anyone found a two way pocket clip that fits on the Titan in the same way as the stock?


----------



## DavidABQ

How does the Surefire Titian stack up against a AAA Peak flashlight?


----------



## jon_slider

Eiger costs less and is multifuel friendly, including LiIon. Available in High CRI. .
more peak info

Titan Plus weighs the same, costs more, not LiIon friendly. No High CRI option. 
more surefire info


----------



## parnass

jon_slider said:


> Eiger costs less and is multifuel friendly, including LiIon. Available in High CRI. .
> more peak info
> 
> Titan Plus weighs the same, costs more, not LiIon friendly. No High CRI option. Not available.
> more surefire info
> 
> but its not a contest.. get both



The Surefire Titan Plus is available from dealers, including Amazon, Zoro, Newegg, ....

Not sure if the questioner DavidABQ meant the Titan Plus (topic of this thread) because he asked about the Titan, which was a different model.


----------



## jon_slider

parnass said:


> The Surefire Titan Plus is available



thanks for that info


----------



## archimedes

I think the Titan Plus is likely the heaviest of the following ...

Titan AAA (aluminum) then Peak Eiger AAA (various metals) then Titan Plus (brass) ???

I can measure later for sure, if there is interest, as I have many of the above (with or without batteries etc) but that is just going from published specs and memory.


----------



## DavidABQ

I am actually interested in the Titan Plus. I saw that there is a difference after I posted my question.


----------



## nbp

Anyone else have fun with body mods on these nice brass lights? I have de-lugged a couple as I posted above. I also thought it would be fun to take off the nickel for a pretty brass light. You can see my personal light (with nickel) I have had several years, and also one I got to experiment with. Just doing hand sanding I took a lot off but it’s hard to get in the deeper crevices. So I stopped short of bare brass, and went for an “aggressive battle worn” look. Trying to decide if I like it this way, or it should be less sanded or more bare. I might have to try more of them to see how it goes. This one is cool but definitely not perfect.


----------

